# Leah Rimini Fat!



## Mahlon

Did ya'll see how fat she was in the King of Queens this week??? I know she was supposed to have a baby but from where? She used to make me daydream.


----------



## Inundated

If you're not sure how babies are conceived or born, perhaps you should talk to the folks.


----------



## rberry88

Yeah, ever since this new season started she has been this way. My wife said she should go back to the doctor to confirm that there wasn't a second baby still in there somewhere. The show just isn't the same, the chubby-hubby-who-gets-in-trouble and the hot-wife comedy routine is falling flat here. IMHO


----------



## keirgrey

Recently, I think she's been looking better. Those were some really unflattering outfits she had on last episode, though. Geez!


----------



## ClutchBrake

This thread is useless without before and after pics!


----------



## Breezy

You guys are way too harsh! So, because she didn't lose all the weight right away after having a baby, there might be another one in there? And because she's not back down to a size 2, she's fat? You know what they say about people who live in glass houses?


----------



## JimSpence

Same kind of remarks that were made of Holly Marie Combs after she had her kid. The new season of Charmed started and there was conjecture that she was pregnant again. Sheesh.


----------



## toddvj

C'mon breezy, it's not like she's a couple pounds overweight, she's HUGE. She's at least as big now as when she was pregnant, if not bigger. The show just doesn't work like it used to. If Carrie gets hit on, I just think "yeah, right, THAT would happen." She's disgusting. The show's producers should've given her an ultimatum to lose the weight back. Or they should at least not pretend that she looks the same as before.


----------



## caliboy345

For some, it takes only a week and they look like they never had a baby and for other it takes months and months of hard work.

My wife loaths those who lose the weight right after with hardly any work.


----------



## laria

> _Originally posted by ClutchBrake _
> *This thread is useless without before and after pics!  *


Well, she certainly does not look like this anymore  (skimpy clothes picture, may not be safe for work)

http://www.leahremini.net/photogallery/Bold.jpg


----------



## laria

Here's a short article about her and having the baby and how she's not as trim as she was before:

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/micro/falltv2004/leahremini_babybulge/


----------



## JustAllie

I think it's Kevin James' turn to lose weight and look hot.


----------



## caliboy345

At the beginning of last season it looked like he lost a little wieght, still fat, but now it looks like he gained it all back, and then some.

Maybe trying to make his TV wife look skinnier.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Quick, get her agent on the phone- I'm thinking *"Fat Actress II!"*


----------



## midas

Just more proof that wedding cake is the most fattening food in the world.


----------



## Breezy

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *C'mon breezy, it's not like she's a couple pounds overweight, she's HUGE. She's at least as big now as when she was pregnant, if not bigger. The show just doesn't work like it used to. If Carrie gets hit on, I just think "yeah, right, THAT would happen." She's disgusting. The show's producers should've given her an ultimatum to lose the weight back. Or they should at least not pretend that she looks the same as before. *


She's digusting????
This has got to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.
Because she's "fat", she's not attractive enough to get hit on? 
And she should be fired because you think she's fat and disgusting? 
How do you know she's not sick? How do you know that there isn't
something going on with her health that maybe is preventing her from losing weight? 
Funny how we're not hearing how disgusting Kevin James is. Or how it is that Carrie finds him attractive.


----------



## 5thcrewman

What is it with these sitcoms that pair a fat, shlub with a woman who would never go out with them as their spouse? Are we talking *REALLLY* low self-esteem here? 
I'm talking to you too, Courtney Thorne Smith!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by breezy_
> *She's digusting????
> This has got to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.
> Because she's "fat", she's not attractive enough to get hit on?
> And she should be fired because you think she's fat and disgusting?
> How do you know she's not sick? How do you know that there isn't
> something going on with her health that maybe is preventing her from losing weight?
> Funny how we're not hearing how disgusting Kevin James is. Or how it is that Carrie finds him attractive.*


Face it breezy, lots of guys watch these shows only because of the hot wife. It's not like the quality of the comedy is that great. When the hot wife is no longer hot, well, that's got to be disappointing for some fans. And the simple fact is - SHE IS FAT. No one said there isn't a good reason for it. I'm sure there is. The truth is, she's probably still smaller than the average american woman, but that doesn't change the fact that she's FAT. If you want to get offended that the standards for men and women are different, go right ahead. But don't get offended when someone states a fact.


----------



## Snappa77

> _Originally posted by laria _
> *Well, she certainly does not look like this anymore  (skimpy clothes picture, may not be safe for work)
> 
> http://www.leahremini.net/photogallery/Bold.jpg *


Its not that bad.


----------



## toddvj

> _Originally posted by Breezy _
> *She's digusting????
> This has got to be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.
> Because she's "fat", she's not attractive enough to get hit on?
> And she should be fired because you think she's fat and disgusting?
> How do you know she's not sick? How do you know that there isn't
> something going on with her health that maybe is preventing her from losing weight?
> Funny how we're not hearing how disgusting Kevin James is. Or how it is that Carrie finds him attractive. *


Yes, it is unrealistic that anyone would hit on her.

She is an actress, and one of the expectations of an that is to be attractive. Sorry, but that's how it is. She gets paid millions of dollars to do what she does, but she isn't willing to excersise more or eat less? If someone paid me the kind of money she makes to play a one-dimensional character like she plays, I would make damn sure I had Six-Pack abs 365 days a year. And the fact is, she won't get any more acting jobs if she keeps looking like she does now.

There probably is something going on with her health, it's called sitting around on your @$$ instead of going to the gym, and stuffing your face instead of eating healthy.

Kevin James is fat, and always was, Leah Remini wasn't. That's why we're talking about it, if she was always fat this wouldn't be much of a topic. As for Carrie finding Doug attractive, I don't know. I mean, besides the fact that it is in the script. And in real life you see atractive women with fat guys a lot more often than the other way around. I guess a lot of women have different qualities they look for in a mate than men do.


----------



## Bernie

To the men who posted that she's disgusting..or wouldn't get hit on..how about posting photos of yourselves?


----------



## pmyers

I've been verbal about her weight gain on this board for quite a while. While she definately doesn't look near as good as she used to, she is definately not disgusting. I do think that it changes the show a little not having the hot wife and the fat husband.

I do think that considering her job, she should have been much more concerned with her weight gain as well as loosing it more quickly than she is (and she does look like she has lost some of it).


----------



## bigcb37

Anyone have a "fat" picture of her or maybe a screen shot from the ep you are describing?


----------



## jschuman

My wife and I love King of Queens and I have a few random thoughts on this topic:

- We watch the show because it is funny. We have noticed the weight gain and simply note each episode that she is still large. Not condemning her or anything, just a quick, passing 'oh look she's still fat'.
- The show is funny without her being hot. Yes, it would be nice if she were hot again, but until she is, the show still works.
- I find it interesting that people complain that some sitcom's are not realistic when there is a fat guy with a hot wife. Yet now that they are a 'matched pair', others complain!

So I guess I'm kinda in both camps - She IS still fat but I certainly don't watch the show to leer at a hot chick (there are plenty of better outlets for that ). I think the comedy of the show is in Doug's idiotic ideas and Carrie's reactions to them (while often focusing on each of their shallowness)


----------



## pmyers

My wife and I love the show! The humor is just great. We related a lot to the show because that was us! I was the fat husband and she was the hot wife and got all the attention. Then, I lost 60 pounds and now we are more equal (except she still gets all the attention  ).....just like in that one episode they did where Doug lost all the weight. That is still my favorite episode, especially when she starts trying to feed him pancakes and stuff.


----------



## jschuman

One of the best things this show has going for itself is its supporting cast. Pretty much all the 'regulars' are quirky and funny. Surprisingly enough one of our favorites is Kevin James' brother's character - even though there was some obvious nepotism in that casting.


----------



## pmyers

Who is Kevin James' brother? Spence? Danny?


----------



## jschuman

Danny

Different last names: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0884230/


----------



## Rkkeller

I dont find her attractive at all anymore and YES it is because she is so fat. She lost all the features in her face due to bloat. Its a shame as she used to be so hot.

Also what about John Goodman on the show after it ? Now he packed on some pounds and some pounds and some more pounds.


Rich


----------



## DaveBogart

Fat or thin, I'd still have to put a bag over her head before I'd do any hittin'. I think the woman is just plain ugly.


----------



## Bojangling

Kevin James was on the Don and Mike radio show (106.7 in DC) earlier this year. Leah had been a good friend of the hosts, Don and Mike, until they had a fallout but they still track her career, if for no other reason than to mock her.

Anyways, they began to discuss her weightt gain and the weight loss Kevin James had recently undergone. Kevin said that the show producers actually asked him to put weight back on to try and hide some of the Leah weight gain!

Has anyone seen her do any appearances lately? I wonder if these episodes were taped and she has now lost some weight.


----------



## rberry88

> _Originally posted by Bernie _
> *To the men who posted that she's disgusting..or wouldn't get hit on..how about posting photos of yourselves? *


The only online photo I have is in my Avatar to the left.

I'm 5'10" 170 lbs, not fat and not stringy but I don't get how this relates to the topic.

The actress (Remini) was hot, yep I said it, hot before she had the kid. Now she is just another overweight actress playing the role of a wife to an overweight husband. This worked for Roseanne mostly because they worked it into the show. King of Queens, however, has always been about the chubby-hubby and the lean-hot wife, but sadly this is no more. Some might say this is the "jumping over the shark period" for this show.

Good case in point, the last episode about Doug buying the 'new' better smelling cologne at the mall/store and Carrie forbidding him to wear it because she didn't want him to smell good and possibly attract other women. With her being fat, this routine doesn't come off as funny, only frightening. If she was still lean and hot then this would come off as funny. IMHO.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

> _Originally posted by DaveBogart _
> *Fat or thin, I'd still have to put a bag over her head before I'd do any hittin'. I think the woman is just plain ugly. *


And a ball gag. That voice!


----------



## Talon

Men are visual creatures. Thats a fact. Physical attractiveness is not everything by a long shot, but if a woman is fat it lessens her physical attractiveness for the large majority of the opposite sex. Thats just the way it is. I don't find fat attractive. I would never be mean to someone who is fat, but sorry, I am not physically attracted to fat women for the most part. I should not have to try to convince myself otherwise.

I also agree that she was not that pretty thin either.


----------



## DLiquid

I think she was very attractive thin, but fat Carrie just doesn't do anything for me. They never address that she's gotten fat, they just pretend she isn't, which is part of the weirdness. If they want to go on like this, I think she needs to try a little harder to get back to her former body.


----------



## pmyers

or at least write it into the story line....


----------



## ClutchBrake

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *They never address that she's gotten fat, they just pretend she isn't, which is part of the weirdness. *


Reminds me of when Daphne (Jane Leeves) on Frasier got big and Niles was in denial. Good stuff.

And speaking of John Goodman, I read an article yesterday where he said his doctors have told him to lose 100lbs this year and keep it off. He says in the past he has always dropped 60-70lbs between January and April and then put it back on over the rest of the year.

I mention him because he is amazingly agile for a big guy. Have you ever seen him dance? I've never seen someone so big so light on his feet.


----------



## aindik

> _Originally posted by Bojangling _
> *Kevin James was on the Don and Mike radio show (106.7 in DC) earlier this year. Leah had been a good friend of the hosts, Don and Mike, until they had a fallout but they still track her career, if for no other reason than to mock her.
> 
> Anyways, they began to discuss her weightt gain and the weight loss Kevin James had recently undergone. Kevin said that the show producers actually asked him to put weight back on to try and hide some of the Leah weight gain!
> 
> Has anyone seen her do any appearances lately? I wonder if these episodes were taped and she has now lost some weight. *


If you were listening to Don & Mike any time in the first two weeks of January, you were hearing "Best Of." They were on vacation and returned this past Monday, the 10th.


----------



## dr_mal

Someone posted right after the KoQ season premiere that they'd seen Leah on a recent Oprah and she had in fact lost the weight between the time the KoQ episodes were filmed and the time Oprah taped.

Is Oprah broadcast close to the actual taping date? If so, we should see her back to her normal self in the not-too-distant future.

[edit: It was Ellen, not Oprah - link]


----------



## Bernie

> _Originally posted by rberry88 _
> *The only online photo I have is in my Avatar to the left.
> 
> I'm 5'10" 170 lbs, not fat and not stringy but I don't get how this relates to the topic.
> 
> *


My point is that we seem to be a society where so much "weight" (no pun intended) is put on a woman's weight. It's okay for a guy to be fat, but not a woman. That leads in many cases to the extreme: women becoming too thin in order to be accepted. I am close to several people who've suffered with anorexia so it's strikes a nerve.

Now, having said that, let me also offer that I do believe we are an overweight society and it needs to be addressed, not for beauty but for health. There's a supersize-me restaurant on every corner, school systems continue to cut phys ed programs which is contributing to childhood obesity and childhood diabetes, etc. We're an unhealthy society and it's getting worse by the day. yet, the focus is not on health, but the fact that men won't "hit on her." I am not attracted to fat either, but I wouldn't make the kind of remarks that I've read here. Everybody is somebody's daughter.

I apologize for the speech, but I felt compelled to explain my thoughts behind that original post. I promise to let it go now and thanks for listening!

Bernie


----------



## DougF

I don't watch King of Queens, but I am familiar with Leah (she was Sarafina on Cheers a couple of times) and she did have a very nice body. Google came up with some nice pics.

Maybe she hasn't lost the baby-weight, maybe she never will. Maybe she'll get fired from the show. Who knows. But, anyone who thinks it is that easy to lose weight after having a baby is kidding themselves. Some women can do it, others can't. Doesn't mean they don't try. 

I'm a little sensitive to this as the husband of a new mother who thinks she now has the most wide hips on the planet. She doesn't, of course. But, she is trying very hard to take off baby weight and it's not coming off nearly as quickly as she would like.


----------



## rberry88

No problem here. 

McDonalds doesn't have supersize anymore though.


----------



## LoadStar

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Yes, it is unrealistic that anyone would hit on her.
> 
> She is an actress, and one of the expectations of an that is to be attractive. Sorry, but that's how it is. She gets paid millions of dollars to do what she does, but she isn't willing to excersise more or eat less? If someone paid me the kind of money she makes to play a one-dimensional character like she plays, I would make damn sure I had Six-Pack abs 365 days a year. And the fact is, she won't get any more acting jobs if she keeps looking like she does now.
> 
> There probably is something going on with her health, it's called sitting around on your @$$ instead of going to the gym, and stuffing your face instead of eating healthy.
> 
> Kevin James is fat, and always was, Leah Remini wasn't. That's why we're talking about it, if she was always fat this wouldn't be much of a topic. As for Carrie finding Doug attractive, I don't know. I mean, besides the fact that it is in the script. And in real life you see atractive women with fat guys a lot more often than the other way around. I guess a lot of women have different qualities they look for in a mate than men do. *


Wow. Just... wow.

First: it is NOT a requirement that actors/actresses be attractive. I don't know WHERE you got that idea. It might be your PREFERENCE that they be attractive, but there is nothing that prevents ugly or fat people from acting. The only requirement to acting is that they accurately and convincingly portray the character that they are playing. Now, if the character is described as "stunningly attractive, physically fit, a perfect specimen of humanity," then they would need to hire a actor/actress who matches that description. But face it - most of the characters on TV are normal people, and there's no requirement for someone to be attractive and fit to play a normal person - in fact, they probably SHOULDN'T be super attractive, because the "average" person isn't.

About the only actors/actresses whose jobs require them to be attractive are porn stars.

Also - while I haven't seen the subject of this thread, so I don't know what she looks like, I'd wager to guess that she's not "fat." She may have gained some weight and isn't as super physically fit as she once was, but there's a HUGE jump between that and "fat." TV has so totally distorted what people consider fat... if they're not a size zero or one, they're suddenly "fat" and "ugly." For example, Amber Benson on "Buffy" was ravaged by cruel and insensitive people as being "fat" too - and in reality, she was actually skinnier than most people you'd meet in real life. She just isn't a size 0 or 1.

I'd also second the suggestion that anyone who is critical of someone's weight or appearance should post their own picture, weight, and such... let's see just how attractive YOU are.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> *Also - while I haven't seen the subject of this thread, so I don't know what she looks like, I'd wager to guess that she's not "fat."*


I think she's "fat." She looks almost double her previous size to my eyes, although she's probably not. I don't really understand why are people so uptight about this. It's not like someone is calling your mom or your wife fat, this is a TV star who probably got where she is largely  due to her looks. Her body used to be virtually perfect, and now she is quite overweight. As far as the scripts are concerned nothing has changed, which makes it seem like the writers think she'll quickly drop back down to her previous weight. This is made more obvious since Doug's weight is a constant subject of the show.


----------



## tem

> About the only actors/actresses whose jobs require them to be attractive are porn stars.


and even this is debatable in many instances.


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *...I don't really understand why are people so uptight about this... *


I imagine it bothers some people because she gained weight from being pregnant. Although she may have intenionally gotten pregnant, she probably didn't intend to gain all that weight.

A lot of people get fat by sitting on their lazy @$$ and doing nothing but eating all day. There's a big difference between the two.

<edit>
Let me add that I'm not saying that anyone who is fat, but didn't have a child, got that way by sitting and eating all day. I'm just saying that is the case with a lot of people.
</edit>


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by tem _
> *and even this is debatable in many instances. *


No kidding. I've never seen a whole lot of porn, but most of the women are not very attractive. They me be naked and have decent bodies, but the pretty face is usually not there.


----------



## MLR930

> _Originally posted by Breezy _
> *You guys are way too harsh! So, because she didn't lose all the weight right away after having a baby, there might be another one in there? And because she's not back down to a size 2, she's fat? You know what they say about people who live in glass houses? *


AMEN I think she looks fine and I like the fact that someone on tv isn't a size 0. When and if she loses the weight is her business.


----------



## daperlman

really they ought to just shoot her!


----------



## cheesesteak

> _Originally posted by DougF_
> No kidding. I've never seen a whole lot of porn, but most of the women are not very attractive. They me be naked and have decent bodies, but the pretty face is usually not there.


I don't know what porn you've been watching or maybe we have different views of "attractive", but the majority of women in mainstream porn are good looking. They pretty much have to be with all the competition. Now, old porn like the 70s stuff had some seriously plain looking women.



> _Originally posted by toddvj_
> If someone paid me the kind of money she makes to play a one-dimensional character like she plays, I would make damn sure I had Six-Pack abs 365 days a year.


Quotes like this always make me laugh. People always say similar things about pro athletes: "If I was making all that money, I'd never drink, smoke, associate with women with loose morals, be lazy etc, etc, etc". You'd be the same person you are now, but with more money. Whatever your weaknesses are, they'll still be there.


----------



## DLiquid

Well it looks like she has slimmed down a bit from what we're seeing on KoQ right now, although she's still a ways from her former self.

Jan 9, 2005
The People's Choice Awards 2005 - Red Carpet


----------



## bigcb37

Celebrities that make as much $$ as she does have no excuse to be fat. Get a personal chef to prepare your meals and a personal trainer to work out. 

And YES, for the mostpart, it is a requirement for actors on and actresses on TV to be attractive. If I wanted to see ugly people I can hang out at the DMV. Whats wrong with people wanting to see attractive people on TV. Why do you think they choose hot roomattes to be on the Real World for instance? Thats what people want to see.

I am getting side tracked. Point is Leah needs to shed some. Everyone is too PC...


----------



## Sparty99

This thread is appalling. The woman got fat from pregnancy. If it hasn't been written into the show or properly covered up, it's not her fault, it's the fault of the writers and directors of the show.

It's threads like this that lead to women like Calista Flockhart and Lara Flynn Boyle and Brittany Murphy and the Olson twins losing extreme amounts of weight to the point of being unhealthy, which, as an earlier poster indicated, leads to a false image for the young women and girls in this country.

A little meat on the bones isn't bad. Give it time guys.


----------



## pmyers

How many babies did she have?


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by cheesesteak _
> *I don't know what porn you've been watching or maybe we have different views of "attractive", but the majority of women in mainstream porn are good looking. They pretty much have to be with all the competition. Now, old porn like the 70s stuff had some seriously plain looking women.
> *


Like I said, I haven't seen much porn. But, at least now I have a good reason to - Research!


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by serumgard _
> *It's threads like this that lead to women like Calista Flockhart and Lara Flynn Boyle and Brittany Murphy and the Olson twins losing extreme amounts of weight to the point of being unhealthy, which, as an earlier poster indicated, leads to a false image for the young women and girls in this country.*


Slender/athletic Leah Remini never looked unhealthy to me, and as we all know being overweight is unhealthy. I've never liked the underweight look of the women you mentioned, and Leah was never in that category as far as I know.

Do you really think threads like this are causing women to develop eating disorders? We're talking about a specific person gaining more than the average pregnant woman gains (I'm guessing) and losing it more slowly than the average actress does (definitely). Why is that so appalling?


----------



## Sparty99

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *Do you really think threads like this are causing women to develop eating disorders? We're talking about a specific person gaining more than the average pregnant woman gains (I'm guessing) and losing it more slowly than the average actress does (definitely). Why is that so appalling? *


I think that threads like this and the pressure to be slender lead some girls and even some actresses toward weight loss that borders on unhealthy. Who's to say that Leah Remini wouldn't fall into that category. She may have been slender/healthy before the baby, but a legion of fans calling for her to lose weight - and fast! - could lead to unreasonable measures being taken. Not that I believe Leah Remini is sitting on a Tivo board reading our posts.

And I would refrain from guessing what the average pregnant woman gains during her pregnancy. If you've never gone through a pregnancy with a woman you really aren't an authority to speak on the subject.

The producers of the show have a choice: order Leah Remini to lose the weight more quickly, write it into the script, or fire her. All of these are entirely within their right. Since none of those appear to have happened, we need to let the woman move at her own pace.


----------



## rberry88

I don't care if she's fat, chunky or obese. The show was funny when she was skinny and played the part of the skinny 'hot' wife of a chubby-hubby who gets himself into trouble. Take out one side of the equation in that comedy bit and its not funny anymore, especially when they ignore the weight issue altogether in the storyline of the show. 

Another instance from the last episode that portrays this is when Carrie meets Doug for dinner on their anniversary and tries to show him up by wearing her 'hooker outfit' (thier words, not mine). Imagine the skinny (hot) version of Carrie (leah) in that outfit to what we actually saw on the show. Big difference in my opinion.


----------



## Sparty99

> _Originally posted by rberry88 _
> *I don't care if she's fat, chunky or obese. The show was funny when she was skinny and played the part of the skinny 'hot' wife of a chubby-hubby who gets himself into trouble. Take out one side of the equation in that comedy bit and its not funny anymore, especially when they ignore the weight issue altogether in the storyline of the show.
> 
> Another instance from the last episode that portrays this is when Carrie meets Doug for dinner on their anniversary and tries to show him up by wearing her 'hooker outfit' (thier words, not mine). Imagine the skinny (hot) version of Carrie (leah) in that outfit to what we actually saw on the show. Big difference in my opinion. *


Again, my question becomes, how is that Leah Remini's fault? Is she a writer for the show? Not to my knowledge. Has she gone to the writers and said, "Do not write the weight gain into the script"? Again, not to my knowledge. The writers for the show are responsible for writing the limitations of its actors into the script.

For example, Matt LeBlanc once dislocated his shoulder while working on Friends. The writers were forced to write this into the show, because you couldn't have Joey's arm in a sling without explaining the situation. Leah Remini's situation is very similar. It is a physical condition that is very noticable. The writers have a responsibility to write it into the script.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by rberry88 _
> *
> Another instance from the last episode that portrays this is when Carrie meets Doug for dinner on their anniversary and tries to show him up by wearing her 'hooker outfit' (thier words, not mine). Imagine the skinny (hot) version of Carrie (leah) in that outfit to what we actually saw on the show. Big difference in my opinion. *


 The writers meant to change that the "hiefer" outfit... and the dinner was supposed to be changed to a sausage eating contest.


----------



## pmyers

I'd hardly call a few of us commenting here "legions of fans".


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by serumgard _
> *And I would refrain from guessing what the average pregnant woman gains during her pregnancy.*


http://www.lpch.org/DiseaseHealthInfo/HealthLibrary/pregnant/wgtgain.html


> Weight gain during pregnancy varies from woman-to-woman and depends on body type and severity of nausea and vomiting. Average weight gain for women is between 25 to 35 pounds, although slight deviations from this may also be considered normal.


And of course some of that comes off during birth (baby, amniotic fluid, placenta, etc.). I don't know exactly how much Leah Remini gained, but it was a lot more than that.


----------



## Tabitha573

Not only is it a weight loss issue after having a child -- a woman's entire body type changes. Skin that once was tight has been stretched to the brink for months. Fat clings to places that it never clung to before. I can't believe this is even an issue. Just makes me thankful that I have the husband that I have.


----------



## crowfan

This is ridiculous. She's an attractive woman, and she gained weight while pregnant. While she isn't nearly as thin as she used to be, I would NEVER call her "disgusting." That is just way too extreme.


----------



## pmyers

Just curious Tabitha if you watch the show at all, and if so, do you think her weight has affected the show in any way.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> *Wow. Just... wow.
> 
> First: it is NOT a requirement that actors/actresses be attractive. I don't know WHERE you got that idea. It might be your PREFERENCE that they be attractive, but there is nothing that prevents ugly or fat people from acting. The only requirement to acting is that they accurately and convincingly portray the character that they are playing. Now, if the character is described as "stunningly attractive, physically fit, a perfect specimen of humanity," then they would need to hire a actor/actress who matches that description. But face it - most of the characters on TV are normal people, and there's no requirement for someone to be attractive and fit to play a normal person - in fact, they probably SHOULDN'T be super attractive, because the "average" person isn't.
> 
> About the only actors/actresses whose jobs require them to be attractive are porn stars.
> 
> *


Come on Loadstar, you're not that naive.

How many lead actresses and actors currently on television are unattractive?
You can probably count the actresses on less than 1 hand and the actors on less then 2 hands.

Joe Sixpack doesn't want to see people who are less attractive then him.


----------



## Tabitha573

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Just curious Tabitha if you watch the show at all, and if so, do you think her weight has affected the show in any way. *


I do watch the show. No, I don't think the show has been affected by her weight. I am also in the camp who doesn't find it unbelievable that a woman as attractive as her would be married to man like Doug. I happen to find him very attractive.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *I do watch the show. No, I don't think the show has been affected by her weight. I am also in the camp who doesn't find it unbelievable that a woman as attractive as her would be married to man like Doug. I happen to find him very attractive. *


So you've never thought to yourself that it was strange that the show would not address her weight gain? I assume you would have to have noticed the weight gain....

I think they could and should have turned it into quite a funny storyline. That's what I'm most disappointed with.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *I can't believe this is even an issue. Just makes me thankful that I have the husband that I have. *


We are not Leah Remini's husband, we are viewers of a show that has historically made quite a big deal out of the fact that the husband was overweight and the wife was slender. Now the wife is overweight too, but it's not being written into the show. It is an issue. Maybe not the same issue you're talking about, but as a fan of the show that's the issue I'm interested in.


----------



## TAsunder

25 to 35 pounds is quite a lot. I don't know how much she weighed before, but that's probably at least 20% more. This thread has renewed my interest in the show.


----------



## pmyers

Here is a pretty good sight with a lot of "press" pictures of Leah. All safe for work:

http://www.wireimage.com/GalleryListing.asp?navtyp=CLB&str=2563&styp=clbi&nm=Leah Remini&nbc1=1


----------



## Tabitha573

I can certainly understand how some of you might have wanted the issue addressed in the show -- that's not really my issue. My issue is with those who are throwing around words like "disgusting" and "fat" as Leah Remini is neither. I, too, think the writers could have been amazingly funny with such a storyline, though I don't think the show has suffered because it wasn't addressed.



> We are not Leah Remini's husband, we are viewers of a show that has historically made quite a big deal out of the fact that the husband was overweight and the wife was slender.


No, you aren't her husband, but if my husband ever made some of the comments that I've seen made in this thread, then I would feel at least a little bit disappointed in the man that I married.


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *...I am also in the camp who doesn't find it unbelievable that a woman as attractive as her would be married to man like Doug. I happen to find him very attractive. *


I'm gonna pretend this is about me....

I may even make it my new .sig.


----------



## doom1701

I think some of you are analyzing a _sitcom_ WAAAAY too much. Just go back to debating which Star Trek series is better.


----------



## pmyers

LOL...thanks for bringing us back down doom


----------



## SparkleMotion

Speaking of Star Trek...

Kirsty Alley really packed on the pounds since playing Saavik, eh?


----------



## MLR930

I hate this thread. Like any of you are perfect and if you even dare say you are I suggest you look in the mirror because your nose is growing.

and spare me the "she's a celebrity she's supposed to be thin etc" speech because I don't see anyone talking about the overweight male actors.


----------



## rberry88

LOL. Why do we watch TV? For entertainment is my answer. Why do I care who asked the weight gain storyline not be written into the show, regardless of who wanted it in the storyline or not, it has affected the shows chemistry and comedic value, IMHO.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by MLR930 _
> *I hate this thread. Like any of you are perfect and if you even dare say you are I suggest you look in the mirror because your nose is growing.
> 
> and spare me the "she's a celebrity she's supposed to be thin etc" speech because I don't see anyone talking about the overweight male actors. *


What do Leah Remini's weight issues have to do with anyone here being perfect? If Brad Pitt got fat I'm sure there would be a thread about it.


----------



## nataylor

What a blimp! Also, her knees are too lumpy. I would definitely not hit it.


----------



## alpacaboy

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *I can certainly understand how some of you might have wanted the issue addressed in the show -- that's not really my issue. My issue is with those who are throwing around words like "disgusting" and "fat" as Leah Remini is neither. I, too, think the writers could have been amazingly funny with such a storyline, though I don't think the show has suffered because it wasn't addressed.*


I think Fraiser did something like that when Jane Leeves got pregnant - Daphne, her character, did not get pregnant, wasn't a surrogate, and wasn't hidden behind boxes and countertops. I think they just made it a storyline that Daphne gained a lot of weight... I think it was especially funny to the fans who all knew that JL was actually pregnant.

I've never actually seen King of Queens. I think I only saw Leah in "Cheers" and didn't really give her a second look Nothing bad, just seemed average in TV-universe. (I think the only one in Cheers who did make me look twice was Kelly. As in Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly...) But I would say in response to an earlier poster's not-safe-for-work image (http://www.leahremini.net/photogallery/Bold.jpg) - Yowza! Does she dress like that on KoQ? Maybe I _should_ be watching this show...


----------



## ClutchBrake

> _Originally posted by alpacaboy _
> *I think Fraiser did something like that when Jane Leeves got pregnant - Daphne, her character, did not get pregnant, wasn't a surrogate, and wasn't hidden behind boxes and countertops. I think they just made it a storyline that Daphne gained a lot of weight... I think it was especially funny to the fans who all knew that JL was actually pregnant.*


I've been smeeked!


----------



## Agatha Mystery

I'm with Tabitha on this. This thread is a huge reason why women seem to have the self-esteem issues that we have.

How many times have you seen an actress who was more 'normal-sized' and has lost a lot of weight? Many of them. I can name several. Courtney Thorne-Smith left "Ally" because of the show's desire to have her lose more weight. Remember the movie "Birdcage"? Calista Flockhart was heavier there, and still tiny, yet she turned into a twig for Ally. Alyssa Milano had more weight on her when Charmed started. Now, she's nothing but bones. Helen Hunt got much thinner after "Mad About You". Even daytime television has this problem. Take a look at Kelly Ripa. She weighs less than she did before she got pregnant. I can bring up more examples if you like.

Those of you who are turned off by how a woman looks post-baby are in for a world of disappointment when you get married and have children. That's assuming you ever can find a woman willing to put up with your attitude.

It takes a while, even with a trainer and a personal chef to lose weight. When your skin stretches to accomodate a baby and all of that fluid and tissue that supports it, it takes a while for it to go back, IF it ever does. If you look around you, most women who have had children have a belly 'pooch' that never goes away without surgery. Mine won't. I have excess skin. My mother, who is a size 6, has excess skin. Hips spread to birth that child, and frequently never go back to where they were. Nothing can fix that.

If you're disgusted enough by a woman who is a mother, you shouldn't go out in public, because they're all over the place. If she bothers you that much, don't watch the show. However, to insult her and call her disgusting for being human just implies that you aren't.


----------



## MLR930

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *I'm with Tabitha on this. This thread is a huge reason why women seem to have the self-esteem issues that we have.
> 
> How many times have you seen an actress who was more 'normal-sized' and has lost a lot of weight? Many of them. I can name several. Courtney Thorne-Smith left "Ally" because of the show's desire to have her lose more weight. Remember the movie "Birdcage"? Calista Flockhart was heavier there, and still tiny, yet she turned into a twig for Ally. Alyssa Milano had more weight on her when Charmed started. Now, she's nothing but bones. Helen Hunt got much thinner after "Mad About You". Even daytime television has this problem. Take a look at Kelly Ripa. She weighs less than she did before she got pregnant. I can bring up more examples if you like.
> 
> Those of you who are turned off by how a woman looks post-baby are in for a world of disappointment when you get married and have children. That's assuming you ever can find a woman willing to put up with your attitude.
> 
> It takes a while, even with a trainer and a personal chef to lose weight. When your skin stretches to accomodate a baby and all of that fluid and tissue that supports it, it takes a while for it to go back, IF it ever does. If you look around you, most women who have had children have a belly 'pooch' that never goes away without surgery. Mine won't. I have excess skin. My mother, who is a size 6, has excess skin. Hips spread to birth that child, and frequently never go back to where they were. Nothing can fix that.
> 
> If you're disgusted enough by a woman who is a mother, you shouldn't go out in public, because they're all over the place. If she bothers you that much, don't watch the show. However, to insult her and call her disgusting for being human just implies that you aren't. *


:up: :up:


----------



## rberry88

Woah, woah. I never said I didn't like her because she just became a mother or she is disgusting to look at now because she just became a mother. I am commenting on how she looked before and how she looks now as it ties in with the show. All this talk about how normal non-tv-actress women have to put up with society calling them fat or disgusting has blown the whole topic of this thread out of proportion. 

This forum is for TV Show Talk, correct me if I'm wrong, and the OP commented on a show on TV and an actress on TV. Why we have to blow this up and try to associate it with the real world is beyond me. I'm married (going on 5 years), have no kids (mutual decision) and don't care what women look like before or after having a baby. HOWEVER, since we are talking about TV and actors/actresses AND Leah Remini is in a show my wife and I watch on a regular basis then I feel I can post my opinion on this matter. 

If you want to talk about real life pregnancies then take it to the Happy Hour forum.


PS: Alyssa Milano is hot, whether its Pre-Melrose or Post-Melrose, IMHO.


----------



## Inundated

I'm not losing a lot of sleep on this either way, but...

THAT'S a "blimp"?

I never really found Leah attractive...mostly it's a facial thing, not really the kind of facial features I find attractive in a woman. But the way some were talking here, you'd think she'd weighed 400 pounds after the pregnancy.

IMHO, since we are talking about a TV show here, it's well within bounds to discuss her weight and how that plays off her male co-star's weight and how the show's set up. I don't know much about the show, but discussion along the realm of "she's not as thin as she used to be, and the premise of the show is the 'hot woman married to lumpy schlub'" is within reason for me.

But...some of the comments in here have been incredibly insensitive. (If you're reading this and going "what do you mean?", you probably haven't been in my eyes.)


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *
> It takes a while, even with a trainer and a personal chef to lose weight. When your skin stretches to accomodate a baby and all of that fluid and tissue that supports it, it takes a while for it to go back, IF it ever does. If you look around you, most women who have had children have a belly 'pooch' that never goes away without surgery. Mine won't. I have excess skin. My mother, who is a size 6, has excess skin. Hips spread to birth that child, and frequently never go back to where they were. Nothing can fix that.
> 
> *


 And what is up with the line of bull re: personal trainers and chefs. As if that discounts someones dedication and hard work.

Fact: with chef and trainer a person works 100% as hard to improve their health/appearance. With the exception of when I fought, I have never had a trainer... but heck if that is what someone needs, more power to them. Let's face it. Dieting and exercising plain sucks... whatever people do to help themselves stick with it, good for them.


----------



## DLiquid

rberry88 said a lot of what I was going to say. As far as I can tell, no one is making negative generalizations about all pregnant women. We are talking about a specific actress who has gained quite a bit of weight and how that relates to the show she is on, where being overweight and losing weight is a recurring topic.

This is a woman who has done photo spreads in both FHM and Stuff, putting herself out there as a sex symbol. It seems perfectly natural to discuss her new look . And although I agree there have been some crude comments in this thread, it kind of surprises me that people are so offended by them.


----------



## Ruth

Geez. What Agatha, Tabitha, Mandie, and Inundated said.

Some of you guys are just insensitive jerks. And do you know any actual women? Like normal weight women, mothers or not? I don't watch this show but I've looked at the screenshots and links, and that actress is just not fat. Maybe she's not as skinny as she was before, but she's not fat or overweight and she's certainly not disgusting. 

And guess what? The whole premise that some of you guys are working from is 100% wrong. You can be a hottie and not be stick thin. Remember Marilyn Monroe? You don't think she could pull off the role of the hottie on some sitcom? Well, she was way curvier than this woman is. Try expanding your criteria for attractiveness to include more than one thing, why don't you? Sheesh.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Ruth _
> *You can be a hottie and not be stick thin.*


Yeah, like Leah Remini a couple of years ago.


----------



## midas

> _Originally posted by Ruth _
> * Try expanding your criteria for attractiveness to include more than one thing, why don't you? Sheesh. *


This is the real problem. I am only talking about the character, not the actress, because I don't really know her. But her character is not attractive at all. The fact that she was hot mitigated the circumstances. But if you have a personality like that and look like that, you're living alone with your 10 cats.


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573_
> *My issue is with those who are throwing around words like "disgusting" and "fat" as Leah Remini is neither.*


While I do not think Leah Remini is disgusting, and I wish that description had never been brought up in this thread, there is no denying that she IS fat. There's nothing wrong with it, I don't think less of her and no, I'm not perfect either. I totally understand the physiological issues associated with pregnancy and don't fault her for not being able to take the weight off. Some women never can after having children. My only issue is with those who are trying to claim that she's not fat. She may not be fat relative to you, or relative to the average American woman, but that doesn't change the fact that she's fat. I don't understand why making a statement of fact like that gets people so bent out of shape.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I'm not in the crowd that finds her attractive for some reason but the show works when I watch it. I do think part of the edge does come from how she looks compared to him. I think they should have dealt with it in some fashion as some of the jokes they make are not quite the same now. IT would be different had she been this weight all along, but the dynamic is different now.


----------



## dansee

> _Originally posted by midas _
> *This is the real problem. I am only talking about the character, not the actress, because I don't really know her. But her character is not attractive at all. The fact that she was hot mitigated the circumstances. But if you have a personality like that and look like that, you're living alone with your 10 cats. *


 God help me, I know I should not have laughed at this, but....

As far as Leah's weight? I've got no problem with it. Leah can look however she damn well pleases, and if they keep paying her? Well, more power to the lady.

However, the writers and producers really should have dealt with this in some way. I completely understand those posters here who are saying, essentially, "The joke isn't working anymore, and it's hurting the show."

Since I only catch it a couple times a season, I couldn't care less -- but I can see why it would bother a dedicated fan.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *While I do not think Leah Remini is disgusting, and I wish that description had never been brought up in this thread, there is no denying that she IS fat. There's nothing wrong with it, I don't think less of her and no, I'm not perfect either. I totally understand the physiological issues associated with pregnancy and don't fault her for not being able to take the weight off. Some women never can after having children. My only issue is with those who are trying to claim that she's not fat. She may not be fat relative to you, or relative to the average American woman, but that doesn't change the fact that she's fat. I don't understand why making a statement of fact like that gets people so bent out of shape. *


She is not fat. I'm not talking relative to me or the average woman. She is not fat. If you think she is, then the only people whom you think ISN'T fat is Calista Flockhart and Twiggy.

I can guarantee that any doctor she goes to is going to put her in the healthy, normal range. Not fat, not overweight. Healthy.


----------



## toddvj

Oh, my Goodness. You can honestly look at her and say she's not fat??? She is huge. And Calista Flockhart and Twiggy (whoever that is, wasn't she from, like, 40 years ago?) aren't the only women who aren't fat, that is a ridiculous statement. Granted, she's not 300 pounds, but her height and weight are definitely not proportionate. Any doctor that says she's in the healthy, normal range is a quack.


----------



## bigcb37

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *And what is up with the line of bull re: personal trainers and chefs. As if that discounts someones dedication and hard work.
> 
> Fact: with chef and trainer a person works 100% as hard to improve their health/appearance. With the exception of when I fought, I have never had a trainer... but heck if that is what someone needs, more power to them. Let's face it. Dieting and exercising plain sucks... whatever people do to help themselves stick with it, good for them. *


It doesnt discount someones work ethic and dedication at all. But you cant argue that its easier to lose weight when someone is cooking heathy meals for you on a daily basis and another to motivate you to work out X-times a week with a specific well rounded workout regimen.

One of the biggest reasons people are overweight in this country is because of easy access to fatty foods (McDonalds) so its just as easy to eat healthy via personal chef then its easier to choose the healthy food vs mcD's...


----------



## Agatha Mystery

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Oh, my Goodness. You can honestly look at her and say she's not fat??? She is huge. And Calista Flockhart and Twiggy (whoever that is, wasn't she from, like, 40 years ago?) aren't the only women who aren't fat, that is a ridiculous statement. Granted, she's not 300 pounds, but her height and weight are definitely not proportionate. Any doctor that says she's in the healthy, normal range is a quack. *


How could you possibly know what she weighs? Yes, she no longer has 15% body fat (or however low it was). Yes, she is carrying more weight at her tummy. Still, she is by no means fat. And if you can't see that, you've got too much fat behind your eyebrows.

Keep in mind that the cameras make you look heavier than you are. I guarantee if you saw her in person, you wouldn't think she's fat.

So, are you married? Girlfriend? Or is Rosie your only gal-pal these days?


----------



## smak

I have always thought she was attractive, ever since I saw her on Saved By The Bell .

And I don't think she's "fat" or "disgusting" now, not by a long shot.

But, the point that some people have made, maybe a little too harshly, is that her appearance now might be messing up the dynamic of the show.

Let me put it differently. What if Kevin James LOST 80 pounds, and they never mentioned it.

That would be weird wouldn't it?. And also would not help the dynamic of the show, which has a lot to do with, overweight schlub marries "hot wife"

This TV we're talking about, the rules of the world don't apply.

What if the 4 female leads of Las Vegas all cut their hair, and gained weight. Would they be "fat" or "disgusting" I don't think so, but they have to know that their looks are one of the biggest aspects of the show, and why people watch.

-smak-


----------



## dswallow

Darlene Cates is fat. And I don't think anyone, even Darlene, is going to disagree.

Leah Rimini is anything but fat. Not even close to fat. Just completely not fat.
Put her back in the 50's or 60's before the obsession with morbid skin & bones thinness, and she'd probably be among the ideal that men (straight men) would be lusting for.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I thought she was wearing a fat suit. 

I saw her while flipping channels and just assumed it was a comedy bit. I stopped on the channel for a bit to see if I could see the prosthetic lines. I couldn't find any. I thought the makeup and costume people did a fantastic job of making her less attractive.

Oh, well.

By the way: I don't know any men who like skinny women. But, I know a lot of fat women who think they look kind of like Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *
> 
> By the way: I don't know any men who like skinny women. But, I know a lot of fat women who think they look kind of like Marilyn Monroe. *


Most straight men don't like stick figure women.
However, most straight men don't like obese women (ala Roseanne) either.

But then I never found Leah attractive before or after.
Perhaps Leah has been getting her dieting advice from L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## toddvj

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *So, are you married? Girlfriend? Or is Rosie your only gal-pal these days? *


Happily married for nearly 10 years. And for the record, my wife, who never has an unkind word to say about anyone, agrees that she is as big as a house. Anyone who says different either needs to get their eyes checked, or is watching reruns of the show and mistaking it for the current episodes. It's not a matter of opinion, it is a fact, she is gigantic.

She doesn't need you to defend her, I'm sure she doesn't care what a bunch of Tivo forum geeks think about her. If you are bigger than her, and are saying she isn't fat to make yourself feel better, it's not working.

Kevin James is actually the better looking of the two right now.


----------



## tem

So the IMDb says she's 5'3". Even after giving birth, my guess is that she's still somewhere in the neighborhood of 135lbs. I'd hardly call that "disgusting", and I'm one of those guys who prefers skinny girls.


----------



## 5thcrewman

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *If you're disgusted enough by a woman who is a mother, you shouldn't go out in public, because they're all over the place. If she bothers you that much, don't watch the show. However, to insult her and call her disgusting for being human just implies that you aren't. *


I think everyone is getting worked up about nothing.

REMEMBER- The term MILF was not coined by a woman! 
-Nuff Sed.


----------



## mystmaiden

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *The writers meant to change that the "hiefer" outfit... and the dinner was supposed to be changed to a sausage eating contest.
> *


Wow.... you're just a "Pig" aren't you?.... I don't care what you look like, your attitude makes you incredibly unattractive.
That pretty much goes for most of the men that have posted here.


----------



## Inundated

I'm trying to figure out which world I've stumbled into...where this actress is:

A) "A blimp"
B) "Big as a house"
C) "Obese"

Maybe I had the wrong definitions all of these years, because if that picture is accurate, she is none of the three.


----------



## jennifer

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *I do watch the show. No, I don't think the show has been affected by her weight. I am also in the camp who doesn't find it unbelievable that a woman as attractive as her would be married to man like Doug. I happen to find him very attractive. *


Me too, me too!

I was holding off on that statement until I'd read all the threads. Glad to see that another TC female finds Doug attractive. I'd be all over Jim Belushi too. 

Call me crazy, but I rank a great sense of humor over body shape.


----------



## cheesesteak

If you watch/don't watch a show based on the "hotness" of an actor or actress, then your opinion isn't worth that much anyway. That's about as superficial as you can get.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Since this thread won't die, I'll just add...

I've started watching Alias, the season 1 DVDs. And as I was watching, this thread came to mind. Jennifer Garner is very fit and athletic (I wouldn't call her Twiggy). If she gained weight out of that classification (still not fat, as big as a house, etc.) then they would quickly write her death into the show! Her character demands a body type.

I haven't watched KoQ, but apparently the sight gag of huge guy (and he is morbidly obese) with a thin, attractive wife is a big part of the show. Maybe not as big a part of the show as Alias, but her body is apparently part of the dynamics of the show.

Doug is right - her new body type has been the ideal at certain points in history. But since advertisers aren't shooting for the Victorian male, 18-36 demographic, so what? It's all advertising driven.

Men also have a problem living up to modern entertainment ideals of beauty. The arms and abs of Brad Pitt etc. make us feel inadequate. Women seem to get all swoony at the sight of one of these studs in gladiator drag. If Brad adds 40 pounds due to the breakup with Jen, then I'm quite certain lots of people will be talking about it and lots of headlines will cruelly but accurately call him fat.


----------



## doom1701

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Oh, my Goodness. You can honestly look at her and say she's not fat??? She is huge. And Calista Flockhart and Twiggy (whoever that is, wasn't she from, like, 40 years ago?) aren't the only women who aren't fat, that is a ridiculous statement. Granted, she's not 300 pounds, but her height and weight are definitely not proportionate. Any doctor that says she's in the healthy, normal range is a quack. *


Wow, I've never come so close to ignoring someone as after reading this.


----------



## Mike Lang

For reference  :


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *Wow, I've never come so close to ignoring someone as after reading this. *


 .

Really? I've read so many obnoxious things on the internet, toddvj's comment just seemed like a pretty simple statement of fact.

She's 5'3" according to another poster. The BMI charts that doctors would refer to say she's overweight at 141 pounds and obese at 169. Judging from appearance and comparison with my 5'3" wife, I would guess that Leah is in between 141 and 169 pounds.

I fall into the "who cares" camp myself. I don't watch the show and I find her voice too unbearable. But since it's being discussed, I think it's really just a statement of fact that by modern medical standards, she's overweight. With childbirth, she certainly has a reasonable explanation. But in order to be considered in the healthy range of weight, she should lose some pounds.

Societallly, we are very shallow and it's unfortunate that overweight has such a stigma attached to it. That's a separate discussion, though. It'll be interesting to see how our ideals of beauty may change given the obesity problems in America today.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Happily married for nearly 10 years. And for the record, my wife, who never has an unkind word to say about anyone, agrees that she is as big as a house. Anyone who says different either needs to get their eyes checked, or is watching reruns of the show and mistaking it for the current episodes. It's not a matter of opinion, it is a fact, she is gigantic.
> *


Obviously, the two of you are made for each other. Both completely superficial people. Apparently, it's true that there's someone for everyone.


> *
> She doesn't need you to defend her, I'm sure she doesn't care what a bunch of Tivo forum geeks think about her. If you are bigger than her, and are saying she isn't fat to make yourself feel better, it's not working.
> 
> Kevin James is actually the better looking of the two right now. *


No, I'm not saying that she isn't fat to make myself feel better. Actually, losing 70 pounds made me feel better. So I'm pretty sure that I know what the definition of FAT is. As another poster posted, she's 5'3". I'm 5'2". I've got a pretty good idea of what she weighs. She's nowhere NEAR 169. She may be at 130, probably a little less. I'd bet that before the baby, on that show, she was about 110. Besides, even if she gets back to 110, she's still going to have a belly pooch. That's the nature of having a baby.

She doesn't need me to defend her. However, apparently you need me to point out the fact that you're an idiot.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by mystmaiden _
> *Wow.... you're just a "Pig" aren't you?.... I don't care what you look like, your attitude makes you incredibly unattractive.
> That pretty much goes for most of the men that have posted here. *


 No not really... I was just making a joke about how silly it would be to incorporate her weight gain into the script.

I don't even find her fat, although I can tell she gained weight based on the pictures posted. Then again I wouldn't know who they were talking about w/out the pics.

But consider your complaint officially noted.


----------



## Lori

My husband's question everytime this topic comes up is why the ideal female body frequently resembles the body of a teenage boy.


----------



## tspatrick

> ...Both completely superficial people...


Of course people are judging her superficially. Hollywood is all about superficiality. She got the job because of her looks, not because of her writing abilities or her SAT scores or her contributions to society. None of us know her. We have nothing else to judge her on other than how she looks and how well she recites the lines that someone else wrote.


----------



## mystmaiden

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *No not really... I was just making a joke about how silly it would be to incorporate her weight gain into the script.
> 
> I don't even find her fat, although I can tell she gained weight based on the pictures posted. Then again I wouldn't know who they were talking about w/out the pics.
> 
> But consider your complaint officially noted. *


Thanks for clarifying. I agree that they should have written it into the script. It looks like they are trying to pretend that she is the same as before. Her cloths are much too tight fitting, and that makes her weight gain more pronounced. IMO


----------



## toddvj

I don't understand how someone with a different opinion that yours is superficial. My wife and I haven't stopped watching the show because we hate fat people or anything. 

There is no way she is 130.


----------



## aindik

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *Obviously, the two of you are made for each other. Both completely superficial people.*


With all due respect, there's a difference between thinking ill of a person because she's fat, and simply thinking the person is fat. The former would be superficial, the latter simply observant. You can truly believe "it's what's on the inside that counts," and still observe that, on the outside, the person is fat.


----------



## The_Real_Trebor

I know Leah Remini does'nt care for the "Hollywood" focus on weight. She once said she can't wait to be labeled as no longer a hottie so she can stop following her weight.

One thing though, no offense, but she is a Scientologist. Scientologist's who follow L. Ron Hubbard are suppose to use "Dianetics". Mind over matter. Nothing is suppose to stop a Scientologist's ambition, goal, or determination for him/herself.

L. Ron Hubbard must be spinning in his grave.......if he has that goal of course.   

Trebor.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by The_Real_Trebor _
> *
> One thing though, no offense, but she is a Scientologist. Scientologist's who follow L. Ron Hubbard are suppose to use "Dianetics". Mind over matter. Nothing is suppose to stop a Scientologist's ambition, goal, or determination for him/herself.
> 
> L. Ron Hubbard must be spinning in his grave.......if he has that goal of course.
> *


Come to think of it, isn't Kirstie (Fat Actress) Alley a Scientologist?


----------



## DaveBogart

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *Keep in mind that the cameras make you look heavier than you are.*


They sure must use a lot of cameras on that show!


----------



## Talon

I don't think she is huge, but she has put on a lot of weight. I don't agree with some of the remarks about her like "big as a house".

Its just funny how people who don't find that attractive get trashed for not expanding thier horizons to include overweight women. Maybe they don't find overweight attractive. Are some in here saying that is wrong?

Are some women in here saying that no matter how fat and unhealthy a woman may be, a guy should just ignore it and also force himself to find that person attractive?


----------



## Breezy

> _Originally posted by Talon _
> [B
> Are some women in here saying that no matter how fat and unhealthy a woman may be, a guy should just ignore it and also force himself to find that person attractive? [/B]


Define attractive. In your world, are only 120 pd women attractive? 
Is her body the only thing Leah has to contribute? 
I don't think anyone is saying that it's okay to be unhealthy. If we lived in a perfect world, we would all be within our healthy weight guidelines. I just think there is a right way to say it. Calling someone fat and disgusting is shameful. Makes me wonder what's going on in their lives to have to resort to saying something so hurtful. I guess because they hide behind a keyboard it doesn't matter.

I happen to think there is more to her weight gain than just her letting herself go. She just had a baby, is she having problems with her thyroid? Is she on meds that is causing the weight gain? Maybe her metabolism is out of whack. Or maybe she's doing it the right way and losing the weight slowly? If you were a true fan of hers or the show, you would show your support and give her a minute to deal with it. 
After reading all this I have to wonder: What would those who have been saying all these hurtful and shameful things do if their daughter, their young daughter started to gain weight? I think I now know why anorexia and bulimia are at all time high. It's because of people like those here who have no patience with anyone who is less than perfect. And they let them know it.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Agatha Mystery _
> *Besides, even if she gets back to 110, she's still going to have a belly pooch. That's the nature of having a baby.*


You are stating this as if it is a fact, but this is not true for all women.

For the record, I do think big women can be very attractive, but for me it depends on how the weight is distributed. Leah does not at all have the hour glass type thing that Marilyn Monroe had going on. Leah looks more pear shaped. Her face is also showing the weight gain, which maybe makes her seem a bit bigger than she really is. Is she "fat?" I would tend to say yes, but I am comparing her to her former self (healthy, not too skinny), so the standards are pretty high.

The conversations in this thread are straying way off topic. As far as I know, Leah Remini has never looked anything like Calista Flockhart. She probably had the body she had by eating healthy and exercising, which any doctor would recommend. On KoQ, her body never looked anything like that of a "teenage boy." She had curves. Pregnancy wasn't very kind to her and she seems to be having a hard time shedding the weight, assuming she is even trying. IMO, she does not carry the extra weight well, and she's gone from very attractive to average (for TV) as a result. I don't find it shallow to point this out. She is a television actress who has posed for at least two skin magazines. She has put herself out there as a sex symbol. She is fair game for observations like those in this thread. But some of you seem to treat the discussions in this thread as if they are about you, or someone you know. They aren't.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Breezy _
> *After reading all this I have to wonder: What would those who have been saying all these hurtful and shameful things do if their daughter, their young daughter started to gain weight? I think I now know why anorexia and bulimia are at all time high. It's because of people like those here who have no patience with anyone who is less than perfect. And they let them know it.*


This is a perfect example of what I was getting at with my last post. I would never say anything hurtful to someone I know (or even didn't know) in person. But guess what, those little people on my TV can't hear me when I talk, so I can make whatever silly comments I want about them. This is a message board where instead of talking at our TV or to those we watch TV with, we say those things in posts. Kind of like watching TV with 100 other people in your living room. Leah Remini is not reading this message board.

You can't equate a message board discussion about someone in the public eye to a private conversation between a father and a daughter. Say Leah Remini got a bad haircut that we were all making fun of. If our wife, mother, or daughter got a bad hair cut would we make fun of them? Of course not. Comedians like Leno and Letterman have made a career out of making fun of people in the public eye. Do you think they make fun of and insult their friends and family when they go home at night?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> _Originally posted by Bernie _
> *To the men who posted that she's disgusting..or wouldn't get hit on..how about posting photos of yourselves? *


I've only read a few posts in this thread, because even the title is offensive, but I couldn't agree with this sentiment more than I do right now.

Plus, if you're going to slam someone for their weight, at least spell her name right.


----------



## DaveBogart

> _Originally posted by Bernie _
> *To the men who posted that she's disgusting..or wouldn't get hit on..how about posting photos of yourselves? *


Right over there to the left. I wouldn't hit on her because she's (to me) ugly. Neither she nor the character she plays, skinny or not, appeal to me.


----------



## nataylor

> _Originally posted by Bernie _
> *To the men who posted that she's disgusting..or wouldn't get hit on..how about posting photos of yourselves? *


 Dude, she's way below my standards. For the record:


----------



## Mahlon

Wow. I can't believe I'm the one who started this thread! Hey, would any of you ladies like to go out with me sometime?


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by breezy_
> *After reading all this I have to wonder: What would those who have been saying all these hurtful and shameful things...*


Like DLiquid said, I don't understand the fanatical need to stick up for someone you don't know just because she has been called fat. Why is it "hurtful and shameful" to make the statement that someone is fat? As I said earlier, I wish opinions like "disgusting" and comparisons like "big as a house" had not been introduced into this thread, because they tend to incite feelings and get people on the defensive.

But to those of you who are sticking up for her, I have a question. If you take away the opinions that I quoted above and just look objectively at whether she is overweight or not, can you honestly say she's not fat? Why must everyone get up in arms over a statement of fact like this? Would you all rush to make the same arguments in a thread titled "John Goodman Fat!" or "Tyne Daly Fat!" or "Kirstie Allie Fat!?"


----------



## LoadStar

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *Like DLiquid said, I don't understand the fanatical need to stick up for someone you don't know just because she has been called fat. Why is it "hurtful and shameful" to make the statement that someone is fat? As I said earlier, I wish opinions like "disgusting" and comparisons like "big as a house" had not been introduced into this thread, because they tend to incite feelings and get people on the defensive.
> 
> But to those of you who are sticking up for her, I have a question. If you take away the opinions that I quoted above and just look objectively at whether she is overweight or not, can you honestly say she's not fat? Why must everyone get up in arms over a statement of fact like this? Would you all rush to make the same arguments in a thread titled "John Goodman Fat!" or "Tyne Daly Fat!" or "Kirstie Allie Fat!?" *


"Fat" is a pejorative term.... and has a connotation that is roughly the same as "obese."

Has she gained weight? Definitely. Is she overweight? Probably. Is she obese? No. Is she "fat"? I would say no.

And while you may feel perfectly comfortable using a pejorative term like "fat" at will because the person isn't likely to be reading this particular forum, there are probably people who ARE reading the forum, see themselves as being in the same position as Leah, and have the term "fat" - and worse, "disgusting" and "big as a house" thrown around, and it hurts _them._

And honestly - it's not a very nice thing to say about someone, whether or not they're reading what you say or not.


----------



## Breezy

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *This is a perfect example of what I was getting at with my last post. I would never say anything hurtful to someone I know (or even didn't know) in person. But guess what, those little people on my TV can't hear me when I talk, so I can make whatever silly comments I want about them. This is a message board where instead of talking at our TV or to those we watch TV with, we say those things in posts. Kind of like watching TV with 100 other people in your living room. Leah Remini is not reading this message board.
> 
> You can't equate a message board discussion about someone in the public eye to a private conversation between a father and a daughter. Say Leah Remini got a bad haircut that we were all making fun of. If our wife, mother, or daughter got a bad hair cut would we make fun of them? Of course not. Comedians like Leno and Letterman have made a career out of making fun of people in the public eye. Do you think they make fun of and insult their friends and family when they go home at night? *


So, you're saying that it's okay to call someone fat and disgusting because they can't hear you? It's okay because you don't know them? 
Are there children in the room learning from all this wisdom? Or are you careful and only make fun of people when you think they're not listening?
There is a very fine line between commenting on something and making fun of someone. To use your example: If Leah got a haircut that I didn't care for, I would say "I don't care for her new haircut" where some here, based on what they've written in this thread might say "Her new haircut makes her look disgusting". See the difference? 
It's okay to make fun of Leah because she's on tv, but with your family and friends you're more careful? Is that what you're saying?
As for Leno and Letterman. I'm not a faithful viewer of either one of them, but when I do watch I never hear any name calling about a persons appearance. And that is what is going on here. Name calling. 
And are you 100% sure that she's not reading this board? Or someone who may know her may not be reading this board? And if she's not, then that makes it okay? 
Take her name out of it and we could be discussing many people. But, because it's an actress we're talking about, we're not really making fun of her. Hear that, any over weight person that may be reading this. We're not making fun of you, we're making fun of some actress that just happens to be struggling like you are. 
We call her names but we would never do that to you.
Isn't this the basis of this entire thread?

Edit: I just checked the IMDb and see that she gave birth in June 2004, 
I'm guessing that we're watching episodes that they've taped in, what? October? So, she's expected to be back at pre-birth weight in 4 months?


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by LoadStar_
> *And while you may feel perfectly comfortable using a pejorative term like "fat" at will because the person isn't likely to be reading this particular forum, there are probably people who ARE reading the forum, see themselves as being in the same position as Leah, and have the term "fat" - and worse, "disgusting" and "big as a house" thrown around, and it hurts _them._*


This is what I have been suspecting all along. People are getting defensive about the use of the term "fat" because they see themselves as similar to or bigger than Leah Remini and if she's fat, then they are too and they don't want to admit that they are fat.

To those suggesting she's not fat: I don't think any less of her because she's fat. However, I don't find her as attractive as she used to be. It shouldn't be a hit to her self-esteem as she has a perfectly reasonable expalantion for her weight gain and it shouldn't be a blow to your self-esteem either. However, you should realize that there are some people in this would who do look at someone the size of Leah Remini and think of her as "disgusting" and "big as a house." It would be in your best interest to ignore these things and realize that these opinions will always be out there. Getting defensive and trying to change these opinions is a waste of your time. If you are the same size as Leah Remini and it bothers you to be called fat, you have two options: 1) Do something about your weight, or 2) Stop worrying about what others think about you. I would recommend both, but especially the latter, as it will make your life a lot better when you gain some self-esteem and stop caring how others view you.


----------



## LoadStar

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *This is what I have been suspecting all along. People are getting defensive about the use of the term "fat" because they see themselves as similar to or bigger than Leah Remini and if she's fat, then they are too and they don't want to admit that they are fat.*


Wow. Reading into my posts much? I said that OTHERS might see themselves as being at the same weight as Leah appears to be.

Myself, I'm 6'1", 160 lbs - not remotely overweight.

And I still say "fat" is a pejorative term. "Overweight" is more accurate and doesn't have the same connotations.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> *"Fat" is a pejorative term.... and has a connotation that is roughly the same as "obese." *


Yeah, I guess, but is being called obese any more acceptable or easier to hear? Because that's a term used commonly in medicine.

I remember when one of my kids was being born, the whiteboard out in the hall had a sort of game plan for the night. Next to one patient's name (no number, her name) it said "morbidly obese." I really hoped that she or her husband wouldn't see that.

It's funny the high horse some folks are on in this thread, when commenting in a negative way about things is a big part of internet boards. How many actors (on Smallville alone?) are called terrible actors who couldn't act their way out of of paper bag? If Leah was called (rightfully, as far as I'm concerned) a terrible actress, would there be the same level of upset? No - some might disagree, but they wouldn't call the original poster a closet masturbator or a crummy parent.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Breezy _
> *So, you're saying that it's okay to call someone fat and disgusting because they can't hear you? It's okay because you don't know them?*


No, it's okay because she's in the public eye and she's somewhat of a sex symbol due to her spreads in Stuff and FHM.



> *It's okay to make fun of Leah because she's on tv, but with your family and friends you're more careful? Is that what you're saying?*


Basically. I wouldn't write a letter to Leah Remini that said she was fat, but I think it's okay to say so on an internet message board.



> *As for Leno and Letterman. I'm not a faithful viewer of either one of them, but when I do watch I never hear any name calling about a persons appearance. And that is what is going on here. Name calling.*


You must not watch very closely. The size of J-Lo's rear end was the constant butt  of jokes for quite a while. Janet Reno's homeliness was also a big joke subject a while back. And they both constantly make jokes about how dumb people are. Fat jokes are kind of retro, so they probably don't make too many of those.



> *And are you 100% sure that she's not reading this board? Or someone who may know her may not be reading this board? And if she's not, then that makes it okay?*


I'm 99.9% sure she's not reading this board, but even if she is I think it's okay for me to call her overweight and not as attractive as she used to be, which is all I ever did. She probably sees worse criticisms about herself just walking by a rack of tabloids.



> *Take her name out of it and we could be discussing many people.*


This is where I lose you. We aren't discussing many people, we're discussing a specific person.


----------



## Inundated

I'm just scratching my head how the words "fat", "blimp" or "big as a house" could be applied to Ms. Remini. Those picture caps from the show, on this thread, are what she looks like now, right?

And I'm someone who didn't really find her attractive when she was "skinny". It had nothing to do with her weight, either before or after.

I think some folks are *rightfully* getting bent out of shape over pejoratives like this because they look at the pictures, and are just as dumbfounded as I am. She's clearly gained weight, but my definition of the word "fat" isn't anywhere near where she appears to be in these captures. And if you call THAT woman fat...what pejoratives would you use for someone who weighs more than her?


----------



## niea_7

> But to those of you who are sticking up for her, I have a question. If you take away the opinions that I quoted above and just look objectively at whether she is overweight or not, can you honestly say she's not fat?


I had no idea who she was before this thread, have never seen KoQ, and have only seen the pictures posted in this thread.

I honestly do not think she's fat. She's has gained some weight, but nowhere near "fat". In fact I think she looks much healthier now than she did when she was thinner.

Terms like underweight, overweight, obese, and morbidly obese are medical terms with a strict definition. If a person meets the established, medical criteria for one of those terms, being labeled as such would be "fact". Other terms, like fat, are subjective terms with no basis in medicine and their usage is only a matter of opinion. Unless you are her doctor and know her specifics (bodily fat %, weight, height, etc) there is no way anybody can call her overweight or obese and state so as fact.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Inundated _
> *I'm just scratching my head how the words "fat", "blimp" or "big as a house" could be applied to Ms. Remini.*


I think people have been joking around a bit with the terms. She's not that big really, but she just doesn't fit the "hot wife" category anymore, IMO. Here are some before/after pics, with the after being quite recent, I think.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by niea_7 _
> *I had no idea who she was before this thread, have never seen KoQ, and have only seen the pictures posted in this thread.
> 
> I honestly do not think she's fat. She's has gained some weight, but nowhere near "fat". In fact I think she looks much healthier now than she did when she was thinner.
> 
> Terms like underweight, overweight, obese, and morbidly obese are medical terms with a strict definition. If a person meets the established, medical criteria for one of those terms, being labeled as such would be "fact". Other terms, like fat, are subjective terms with no basis in medicine and their usage is only a matter of opinion. Unless you are her doctor and know her specifics (bodily fat %, weight, height, etc) there is no way anybody can call her overweight or obese and state so as fact. *


 Yeah you might be surprised who *IS* obese according to the medical threshold (29%). Many people that probably aren't thought of as fat.


----------



## niea_7

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *Yeah you might be surprised who *IS* obese according to the medical threshold (29%). Many people that probably aren't thought of as fat. *


Oh no surprise here. I personally just crossed the threshold from obese to merely overweight. She could overweight, according to the medical definition, but I sincerely doubt she's obese. But evenso, that's not _our_ call to make - that's her doctor's.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'm glad that there are still people out there who don't think it's okay to use pejorative terms with people who are overweight.

There's something really wrong in this country when people can logically come to the conclusion that calling people by racist terms, making fun of a disability or being a sexist is wrong, but that making fun of fat people is perfectly okay.

There are times when I think others think that when a person has extra weight, they lose their ability to hear (or in this case, read.) 

Seriously-don't be an ass about weight. Be supportive and kind and encouraging of fitness. There'd be a lot fewer overweight people if others were more this way.


----------



## Hank

I can just see it already....

*Happy Hour - General Chit-Chat  *
Sit on a stool and discuss 'Off Topic' matters. From Humor and News, to how-to's and how do you do's.
Please note: Controversial posts such as religion, politics, race, sex, *weight, body image, hotness*, etc. may be removed without notice.

Now I see where all that pent-up energy from banned politics and religion talk has gone. 

For the record, I think she's hot thin or otherwise not-so-thin.

edit: geeze- I thought I was in Happy Hour.. not TV talk. Carry on.


----------



## fmowry

If anyone watched her VH-1 special documenting her life through her pregnancy you would see she was shoveling pints of ice cream into her trap.

Bottom line, there's a "healthy" weight gain when pregnant and there's out of control junk consumption. Unfortunately, in fat America, we raise the bar of what healthy is whenever too many people reach the "unhealthy" stage.

The pics of porky Leah in this thread don't even show her at her fattest. I watch the show and my wife and I are always waiting to see if she's gone up or down from the previous episode. She has been at least up to 170.

Frank


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by LoadStar_
> *Wow. Reading into my posts much? I said that OTHERS might see themselves as being at the same weight as Leah appears to be.*


I gathered from your avatar that you are not fat. My comments did not assume that because you made a statement, you were talking about yourself. I was simply saying that you confirmed what I suspected about many of the comments in this thread, i.e. some are reluctant to declare Ms. Remini as fat for fear that it will place them in the same category.


> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead_
> *There's something really wrong in this country when people can logically come to the conclusion that calling people by racist terms, making fun of a disability or being a sexist is wrong, but that making fun of fat people is perfectly okay.*



So making the statement that someone is African-American is making fun of them? Stating that you are a woman is making fun of you? How are those any different from stating that Leah is fat? It is simply a statement of fact, despite the attempts by some in this thread to incorporate medical definitions of obesity into the discussion of what is fat.


----------



## MacThor

> _Originally posted by serumgard _
> *It's threads like this that lead to women like Calista Flockhart and Lara Flynn Boyle and Brittany Murphy and the Olson twins losing extreme amounts of weight to the point of being unhealthy*


Really? Calista, Lara, Brittany...you lurking on the TC Forum?

They're not consulting these threads, and I doubt there was ever an "Ally McBeal is fat" thread, anyway....

I dropped my SP, and not for the reasons in this thread -- conflicts and time constraints. But it seems to me the writers should make an adjustment if the actress no longer looks like the character she's supposed to portray. It's like they are so worried about a show-baby being a "jump the shark" moment (which it often is) that they tried to ignore the actress-baby, and accompanying weight.


----------



## NatasNJ

You can not compare race and disabilities to weight. Weight is something that can be controlled (in 99% of cases) where race, gender and disabilities are something that you can not control. So I don't see how you can even remotely label them as the same thing.

Leah is probably Fat. If she got naked you would see flesh hanging over. That is fat. Overweight is when you can't the persons ribs. Obese is a tough one since I can see it be used to describe someone who is REALLY FAT or if used in a medical sense someone who is just fat. Now she did just have a kid so there is some leay way there. But I am in the group of not my type of girl. 

Who cares if people are fat? I do. Why? Cause the constant weight gain by people in this country is a major problem facing our healthcare system. Then add in the fact when fat people have kids, in most cases (that I have witnessed) their kids are fat. So they burden the kid with being unhealthy and unfortunate ridicule. And I consider that child abuse.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> So making the statement that someone is African-American is making fun of them? Stating that you are a woman is making fun of you? How are those any different from stating that Leah is fat? It is simply a statement of fact, despite the attempts by some in this thread to incorporate medical definitions of obesity into the discussion of what is fat.


You TOTALLY missed my point. There are obvious terms used towards African Americans or women that are derrogatory. I doubt you'd walk up to someone who is black and call them the N word. It's common sense these days.

Bottom line-calling someone fat, or saying that someone who is 170 pounds is fat makes other people who might be struggling with weight issues feel like crap.

Want to know whose feelings you hurt? Mine. I've struggled with weight my entire life, and been to the point of wanting to kill myself over it. And I am very much not alone in that. Do you think you can sleep at night knowing your words have that kind of an effect on people?


----------



## thevargasgrl

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Yes, it is unrealistic that anyone would hit on her.
> 
> She is an actress, and one of the expectations of an that is to be attractive. Sorry, but that's how it is. She gets paid millions of dollars to do what she does, but she isn't willing to excersise more or eat less? If someone paid me the kind of money she makes to play a one-dimensional character like she plays, I would make damn sure I had Six-Pack abs 365 days a year. And the fact is, she won't get any more acting jobs if she keeps looking like she does now.
> 
> There probably is something going on with her health, it's called sitting around on your @$$ instead of going to the gym, and stuffing your face instead of eating healthy.
> 
> Kevin James is fat, and always was, Leah Remini wasn't. That's why we're talking about it, if she was always fat this wouldn't be much of a topic. As for Carrie finding Doug attractive, I don't know. I mean, besides the fact that it is in the script. And in real life you see atractive women with fat guys a lot more often than the other way around. I guess a lot of women have different qualities they look for in a mate than men do. *


I weigh 159 and am 5'5" and I get hit on all the time. Just because a woman is not stick thin does not mean she is disgusting and that its unrealistic to think anyone would hit on her.


----------



## NatasNJ

I am not trying to offend anyone. I realize people who are overweight are in most cases struggling with it. And I do apologize if I offended you in anyway.

The reason I would comment on Leah is because she is a celebrity. Being in the spotlight (unfortunately) comes along with constant scrutinizing from their weight to the wrinkles in their face, etc... Is this wrong? Probably. But it is the world we live in today. 

I agree. I would not walk up to a black person and use a rude comment like that. Nor would I walk up to a overweight (fat) person and say it either. And if you are YCantAngieRead overweight/fat/etc... I would never call you that either. (well unless you became a celebrity  ) or asked someone for their honest opinion on your weight. 

Like I said I apologize if I offended you. May I ask you a personal question, YCantAngieRead? Were your parents overweight people? 

And on a sidenote.. People really shouldn't worry about what other people say about them. If someone said I had a big nose or was too short or too tall I could careless. They are simply making a comment on their perception of me. THat is fine. I don't lose sleep over those type of comments. Actually I think it is funny... And I would hope someone like Leah would not care about 10 guys in a forum online calling her fat. I guess it is easier said then done, but people need to focus their attention on more important things than comments by other people, especially strangers...


----------



## rberry88

Let's review what we've learned in this thread so far:

1. The "Now Playing - TV Show Talk" forum isn't limited to talk about TV shows or even actors/actresses on these TV shows we watch.

2. You cannot, under any circumstance, call someone who has just had a baby "fat" or "disgusting", no matter what your opinion on this may be. And irregardless (sp?) is you think it is true or not, it is still not accepted.

3. Nataylor does not look better with pigtails. ;P

4. An actor/actress in a TV show cannot be talked about in regards to their weight or atractive-ness, no matter what the hell you think.

5. Any opinions you have regarding any actor/actress should be kept to yourself because it will upset someone personally in this forum.

6. Please don't think about taking this to the Happy Hour General Chit-Chat forum where it would be more appropriate because we all know celebrities "do" read these forums. LOL

7. A pooch belly is sexy and gorgeous. 

8. Don't add anymore to this list because it will surely get everyone mad at you and then you will have to be on my side of the fence. 

**disclaimer** Not one of these points in this post are meant to offend any member of this forum or the general population of Earth as a whole.


----------



## frombhto323

> _Originally posted by toddvj _
> *Oh, my Goodness. You can honestly look at her and say she's not fat??? She is huge. And Calista Flockhart and Twiggy (whoever that is, wasn't she from, like, 40 years ago?) aren't the only women who aren't fat, that is a ridiculous statement. Granted, she's not 300 pounds, but her height and weight are definitely not proportionate. Any doctor that says she's in the healthy, normal range is a quack. *


I guess you think Calista Flockart is normal sized? Keep in mind that Marilyn Monroe wore a size 12-14 dress and Jayne Mansfield was even bigger than her. Maybe its a matter of personal taste. I'd much rather go out with Leau as she is now than Laura Flynn Boyle in her Practice heyday. Man, what a skeleton, and a pale one at that!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I guess I should back off a little since she is in the public eye. But my point is this is what causes people to have unrealistic expectations about their own body image. But it's a free country, and you can say whatever you want-and I have the right to say what I want, too.



> Like I said I apologize if I offended you. May I ask you a personal question, YCantAngieRead? Were your parents overweight people?


No, and that's part of my anger on the issue. People look at my family-who are all very, very thin-and say that I'm just lazy, and that it couldn't be a family issue. But it is-further down the line than my immediate family, my grandparents on my father's side all had serious issues.

There are lots of things you can't tell about people just by looking and making a snap judgement. Maybe Calista Flockhart really does have problems putting on weight. It's a lesson I learned in junior high when one of my good friends was always made fun of because she couldn't put on weight. We bonded because weight was an issue for both of us, in other ways. (She's a model now, by the way, and looks good and healthy. Those guys who made fun of her are really biting their tongues.)


----------



## MacThor

Ummm......once again, the not-blown-out-of-proportion, real issue is:

Leah Remini does not look like Carrie Heffernan, _as written._

If Kevin James lost 100 pounds, and they kept writing Doug Heffernan the same way, it would also be an issue.


----------



## pmyers

I think somebody else said it best when they equated it to when Matt Leblanc hurt his arm in real life so they had to write it into Friends....that's really the point and was my original question.


----------



## Bryanmc

I think she looks fine as a person. Still very pretty.

I *don't* think she looks like the character she's supposed to be playing.

And FWIW, my wife weighs less now than she did before her two kids and has no 'pooch'. She's super hot.  We are exactly what Doug and Carrie should be like.


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by Bryanmc _
> *...And FWIW, my wife weighs less now than she did before her two kids and has no 'pooch'. She's super hot. ... *


Dude, where are the pics?


----------



## toddvj

> _Originally posted by frombhto323 _
> *I guess you think Calista Flockart is normal sized? Keep in mind that Marilyn Monroe wore a size 12-14 dress and Jayne Mansfield was even bigger than her. Maybe its a matter of personal taste. I'd much rather go out with Leau as she is now than Laura Flynn Boyle in her Practice heyday. Man, what a skeleton, and a pale one at that! *


Sorry, I was going to stay out of this from now on, but where did I say that Calista Flockhart is normal sized?

Marilyn Monroe was from 50 years ago. She's been dead over 40 years. Would she be thought as beautiful/glamorous if she was around today? Maybe, maybe not. The point is, that's a ridiculous comparison. You really have to go back 50 years to find someone who was thought of as Beautiful even though she "wore a size 12-14 dress?" Besides, even if she was big, she never had a fat face, like Leah. Oops sorry, you were talking about Leau, nevermind.

I didn't grow up watching Marilyn Monroe , I've never seen a movie of either of hers (in it's entirety), so all I have to go by is what grandma and grampa say about her. She's nothing to me. Same goes for Jayne Mansfield, but even more so.

Why is it okay to talk about Calista Flockhart, Laura Flynn Boyle, the Olson Twin (whichever one) being too skinny, and even calling someone a Pale Skeleton okay, but as soon as someone is fat, lets all go Richard Simmons and defend them?


----------



## Bryanmc

That Jayne Mansfield had some big breasts.


----------



## MacThor

> _Originally posted by Bryanmc _
> *That Jayne Mansfield had some big breasts. *


By the way....they're real...and they're spectacular.


----------



## ClutchBrake

You may not be familiar with Jayne Mansfield but you may be familiar with her daughter. Mariska Hargitay (Det. Olivia Benson) of Law & Order: SVU.


----------



## toddvj

Yeah, I just found that out because of the Golden Globe Awards. 

Speaking of Marishka Hargitay, do you remember that she Mark Greene's girlfriend on ER for a short time. 

I just looked it up and confirmed it, she was on for 13 episodes. So I edited my post.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Yes, she was on ER. It was right before she began SVU.


----------



## jami

I think most of the major points have been made on both sides of the argument here - not much I could add. However, those that are saying that the show is written about a fat guy and his hot wife, where are you getting that description? 

From the website's "About the show" - here is the generic description of the show: 

THE KING OF QUEENS revolves around Doug and Carrie Heffernan (Kevin James and Leah Remini), a loving blue-collar couple from Queens, N.Y., who share their humble home with her eccentric father, Arthur (Jerry Stiller). After a long day's work as a parcel deliveryman, Doug retreats to his home for some peace and quiet, which is often interrupted by Carrie's father, for whom they have hired a dog-walker, Holly (Nicole Sullivan), to take him on walks. Doug's only refuges are the little time he spends alone with Carrie and the company of his buddy Spence (Patton Oswalt), and his brother, Danny (Gary Valentine), whom he turns to for advice that just might make his life better, if he only bothered to follow it. 

Where is the "fat guy" and "hot wife" description? And how should this description be re-written to accommodate the changes in Leah's appearrance that you find offensive?


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by jamijc _
> *THE KING OF QUEENS revolves around Doug and Carrie Heffernan (Kevin James and Leah Remini), a loving blue-collar couple from Queens, N.Y., who share their humble home with her eccentric father, Arthur (Jerry Stiller). After a long day's work as a parcel deliveryman, Doug retreats to his home for some peace and quiet, which is often interrupted by Carrie's father, for whom they have hired a dog-walker, Holly (Nicole Sullivan), to take him on walks. Doug's only refuges are the little time he spends alone with Carrie and the company of his buddy Spence (Patton Oswalt), and his brother, Danny (Gary Valentine), whom he turns to for advice that just might make his life better, if he only bothered to follow it.*


Danny is his cousin, not his brother. The description doesn't even mention Deacon, his best friend. Whoever wrote it obviously doesn't watch the show. The "hot wife" with out of shape guy dynamic has been a subject of MANY episodes of KoQ.


----------



## aindik

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *Danny is his cousin, not his brother. The description doesn't even mention Deacon, his best friend. Whoever wrote it obviously doesn't watch the show. The "hot wife" with out of shape guy dynamic has been a subject of MANY episodes of KoQ. *


Gary Valentine is Kevin James' real life brother, though.


----------



## cptodd

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *really they ought to just shoot her!
> 
> *


and draw and quarter her (which for those who don't know is tying each appendage to a horse and making them run in four different directions). Then put her head on a spike as an example to all other errant fat women.

I can understand that people might not feel disposed to her or any fat person (and expressing it in a less venomous way) but I find it quite interesting the way men (and I do believe that this is a male phenomenon) feel absolutely justified and empowered to express any and all feeling that they have no matter how distasteful. It is like verbal vomit. Comments such as putting a bag on her before f_____g her and others are rather shocking in their level of solipsism and just sheer rudeness!


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by Bryanmc _
> *
> 
> And FWIW, my wife weighs less now than she did before her two kids and has no 'pooch'. *


 I always called that a moose knuckle.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wait. Marishka Hargitay is the daughter of someone else...maybe granddaughter? Now I have to go look....

Edit: Well I'll be darned. She was photographed with someone recently who I thought was her mother for breast cancer awareness. I'll have to look that up again.


----------



## midas

> _Originally posted by Lori _
> *My husband's question everytime this topic comes up is why the ideal female body frequently resembles the body of a teenage boy. *


Hmm, I think teenage girl would be more the point. 

I can't honestly say that appeals to me either though. I met my wife when she was still a teenager, but she wasn't exactly tiny then. She was 5'5" and about 130 at the time. 32 years later, she weighs a lot more (A LOT MORE). And we've never had any kids, so she doesn't even have that excuse.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by jamijc _
> *I think most of the major points have been made on both sides of the argument here - not much I could add. However, those that are saying that the show is written about a fat guy and his hot wife, where are you getting that description?
> 
> From the website's "About the show" - here is the generic description of the show:
> 
> THE KING OF QUEENS revolves around Doug and Carrie Heffernan (Kevin James and Leah Remini), a loving blue-collar couple from Queens, N.Y., who share their humble home with her eccentric father, Arthur (Jerry Stiller). After a long day's work as a parcel deliveryman, Doug retreats to his home for some peace and quiet, which is often interrupted by Carrie's father, for whom they have hired a dog-walker, Holly (Nicole Sullivan), to take him on walks. Doug's only refuges are the little time he spends alone with Carrie and the company of his buddy Spence (Patton Oswalt), and his brother, Danny (Gary Valentine), whom he turns to for advice that just might make his life better, if he only bothered to follow it.
> 
> Where is the "fat guy" and "hot wife" description? And how should this description be re-written to accommodate the changes in Leah's appearrance that you find offensive? *


Obviously you don't watch the show if you don't get how the show is about a fat husband and hot wife. Go participate in a thread about a show you do actually watch and can contribute something.


----------



## thevargasgrl

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Obviously you don't watch the show if you don't get how the show is about a fat husband and hot wife. Go participate in a thread about a show you do actually watch and can contribute something. *


I watch this show and I think the dynamic more lies in the husband/wife relationship not in the fat/thin one. It has not affected the show in my opinion. She was freaking PREGNANT on the show and they didn't write that in and no one thought twice.
Now for those of you that said she sits on her ass all day and eats, screw you. You have NO idea what her life is like. I have gained weight over the past 6 months steadily and I do not sit on my ass. I quit smoking and started taking birth control pills. I walk about a half hour a day (to work) and do an hour of cardio 4 days a week and usually pilates 3 times a week. You cannot say why she has kept her baby weight (perhaps lack of sleep, studies correlate lack of sleep to being overweight) or because she is having complications from pregnancy. If you think the show has changed, don't watch it. But saying things like that hurt other people. I am not that sensitive but I did want to let you know that is is possible to be overweight and healthy.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by thevargasgrl _
> *I watch this show and I think the dynamic more lies in the husband/wife relationship not in the fat/thin one. It has not affected the show in my opinion. She was freaking PREGNANT on the show and they didn't write that in and no one thought twice... *


Actually your totally wrong. Myself, and others were vocal here complaining about them not writing in her pregnancy/weight gain...before and after her birth.


----------



## thevargasgrl

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Actually your totally wrong. Myself, and others were vocal here complaining about them not writing in her pregnancy/weight gain...before and after her birth. *


Well, I must have missed that post.


----------



## John McKee

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *I guess I should back off a little since she is in the public eye. But my point is this is what causes people to have unrealistic expectations about their own body image. But it's a free country, and you can say whatever you want-and I have the right to say what I want, too.
> 
> No, and that's part of my anger on the issue. People look at my family-who are all very, very thin-and say that I'm just lazy, and that it couldn't be a family issue. But it is-further down the line than my immediate family, my grandparents on my father's side all had serious issues.
> 
> There are lots of things you can't tell about people just by looking and making a snap judgement. Maybe Calista Flockhart really does have problems putting on weight. It's a lesson I learned in junior high when one of my good friends was always made fun of because she couldn't put on weight. We bonded because weight was an issue for both of us, in other ways. (She's a model now, by the way, and looks good and healthy. Those guys who made fun of her are really biting their tongues.) *


And now you have found a pet-peeve of mine. With a few extremely rare and for the most part treatable conditions, no one really has a metabolism so extreme on either end of the scale that they lose or gain weight, as much as people like to think that they do. It's amazing what subtle differences in our eating habits can make the difference between eating too few calories and eating too many. Some people are genetically lucky and have a keener sense of what their caloric needs really are, and some people need to pay more attention to what they are eating, however there has been study after study showing that there is a huge gap in perception of how much and how healthily people think they eat, and what they do eat.

I'm not calling you lazy, I don't doubt for a second that it is harder for you to naturally eat closer to your caloric needs than most "thin" people, but to imply you can't do it because of some genetic reason is simply impossible.


----------



## TheDewAddict

For those who say Marilyn Monroe would be considered fat by today's standards, check this out.

Marilyn Monroe's measurements (range based on the fact that every woman gains/loses weight over her lifetime):
Height: 5 feet, 5½ inches 
Weight: 118-140 pounds 
Bust: 35-37 inches 
Waist: 22-23 inches 
Hips: 35-36 inches 
Bra size: 36D

Elizabeth Hurley's measurements:
Height: 5'9" 
Weight: 125 pounds 
Bust: 36 inches
Waist: 25 inches
Hips: 35 inches
Bra Size: 36C

As you can see, Elizabeth is about 3 1/2 inches taller than Marilyn, but at various times in her life, Marilyn weighed less than Elizabeth, and had a similar bust and hips size, with a smaller waist.

Marilyn's info taken from Snopes

Elizabeth's info taken from Some fan site


----------



## jami

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Obviously you don't watch the show if you don't get how the show is about a fat husband and hot wife. Go participate in a thread about a show you do actually watch and can contribute something. *


I've seen every episode since it began. My contribution was a question that obviously you had no answer for, so you resort to an ad hominem attack instead of answering. Nice.

Besides the season opener of 2003 when Doug did lose weight and Carrie didn't like the change in the dynamic of their relationship, what other episodes dealt with what you describe?


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by jamijc _
> *I've seen every episode since it began. My contribution was a question that obviously you had no answer for, so you resort to an ad hominem attack instead of answering. Nice.
> 
> Besides the season opener of 2003 when Doug did lose weight and Carrie didn't like the change in the dynamic of their relationship, what other episodes dealt with what you describe? *


maybe because the "description" you quoted isn't even an accurate description of the show, or at least not anymore (how they could leave out Deacon is beyond me). Furthermore, by you asking your silly question it's obvious you don't watch the show (or at least haven't watched it for very long) so I didn't feel the need to analyze every episode for you.

*edit* I see now that you say you've seen every episode...if that is the case I don't see how you can possibly say this show isn't based of the underlying principle of "fat guy has hot wife". I would bet you that 99% of their viewers would agree with me.


----------



## jami

It was from CBS' page for the show. Similar to those generic descriptions the TiVo guide displays when there is no episode description. 

My point was, your assertion about the premise is based on your interpretation of the show. I have a different one. Neither of our positions is wrong nor right. It's our viewing experience based on our life experiences. That's why I asked for how it should be re-written. I did not attack your position or say you (or others) were wrong - I just asked for examples to prove your point. 

99% would agree with you, huh? Well, if that's important to you, I won't try to argue with you. It's not that important to me. But to admonish me to go away is really poor form. 

Now I see you are just like my husband. He would argue in extremes like "99%" and "I didn't feel the need to analyze every episode for you". I didn't ask for that. I'd be happy with one or two. 

But I love him anyway. I won't make that claim with you.


----------



## pmyers

That's cool....we can agree to disagree over the premise of the show and don't loose sleep as I already have enough love in my life


----------



## ClutchBrake

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Wait. Marishka Hargitay is the daughter of someone else...maybe granddaughter? Now I have to go look....
> 
> Edit: Well I'll be darned. She was photographed with someone recently who I thought was her mother for breast cancer awareness. I'll have to look that up again. *


I've been smeeked again!  Like I said earlier, Mari*sk*a Hargitay is the daughter of Jayne Mansfield.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

In her IMDb information, it says she is sometimes credited as Marishka.


----------



## ClutchBrake

It is pronounced Marishka but properly spelled it is Mariska. I'm betting she is not fond of being credited with her name spelled wrong!


----------



## MacThor

Deacon has, on more than one occasion, remarked to Doug that (because of her sometimes attitude) "it's a good thing Carrie's hot."

And -- stop me if I'm wrong -- Doug being fat has been brought up at least once, right?


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by thevargasgrl _
> *Now for those of you that said she sits on her ass all day and eats, screw you. You have NO idea what her life is like. I have gained weight over the past 6 months steadily and I do not sit on my ass. I quit smoking and started taking birth control pills. I walk about a half hour a day (to work) and do an hour of cardio 4 days a week and usually pilates 3 times a week. *


 I heard those pills make women really defensive


----------



## thevargasgrl

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *I heard those pills make women really defensive *


After my sweetie, you are my favorite person on this board!


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by MacThor _
> *Deacon has, on more than one occasion, remarked to Doug that (because of her sometimes attitude) "it's a good thing Carrie's hot."
> 
> And -- stop me if I'm wrong -- Doug being fat has been brought up at least once, right? *


yeah...I just watched "Fattie McButterpants" the other night. Carrie's weight was also an issue in that episode.


----------



## TheDewAddict

> _Originally posted by MacThor _
> *And -- stop me if I'm wrong -- Doug being fat has been brought up at least once, right? *


I remember the episode from last year?? Where Carrie sends Doug to an "Overeaters Anonymous" group, but Doug winds up in a group for men who are abused by their wives (he sees they have much better food so he wanders in).


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by mystmaiden _
> *Wow.... you're just a "Pig" aren't you?.... I don't care what you look like, your attitude makes you incredibly unattractive.
> That pretty much goes for most of the men that have posted here. *





> _Originally posted by thevargasgrl _
> *After my sweetie, you are my favorite person on this board! *


 This thread has been a real emotional rollercoaster for me... 
and to think I have never watched king of queens

*vargasgrl, Thanks for the kind words


----------



## mystmaiden

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *This thread has been a real emotional rollercoaster for me...
> *


And yet somehow I think you'll survive.....Yes there is a world beyond this absurd thread....lol...


----------



## 5thcrewman

All this arguing is making me hungry!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 5thcrewman _
> *All this arguing is making me hungry! *


I could go for a Rimini Sandwich.

Does she have a sister?


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *This thread has been a real emotional rollercoaster for me...
> and to think I have never watched king of queens
> *


No rollercoaster for me, but I also have never watched it.

But, this thread has me curious and I did schedule a recording for tonight.


----------



## Tabitha573

Whoever asked if I can honestly say she isn't fat, I can. She isn't fat. She's fatTER than she once was, but she isn't fat. And Agatha is probably right on with her weight assumption -- I'd assume 130, too. Keep in mind that men's body mass generally makes a man weigh more than a woman, even if he has a slight build.

Perhaps I got defensive when I shouldn't have, but I don't feel as if I did. Some of the comments in this thread were repulsive.

I'm 6 months pregnant, and I've had a lot of worries about weight gain. My doctor got onto me because I wasn't gaining enough weight (as of 20 weeks, I'd gained 5 pounds). I'm now up a total of 14 pounds (I'm 24 weeks). My doctor was elated. I'm 5'8", and 150 lbs is where I look and feel my healthiest. I wish I could start dieting now, but I can't. Any time I start to feel hungry, I have to eat or I puke. I try to eat healthy (fruits and veggies), but chocolate has been a big-time craving of mine. Luckily, hubby has been very supportive (as he should be -- he weighs 250 lbs himself, and he knows I think he's beautiful at any weight).

I guess it can be hurtful to know that women are much more accepting of a man's physical flaws than men seem to be of a woman's physical flaws (this is a generalization and is not meant to encompass the entire male population). Many, many overweight men are just downright sexy -- how many men can say the same for overweight women?

Tab


----------



## NatasNJ

Just because women can find men sexy even if they are overweight doesn't mean the same can be said of men. 

This reminds of the saying that if A man sleeps with 50 girls he is a stud, if a woman sleeps with 50 guys she is a s lut. For some reason there is not a two way street in all facets of life. 

And Leah is fat. Not fatter. But Fat. I don't care if it is because of a pregnacy or overeating or whatever. She is fat. It is not a big deal if she is fat. But just a general observation that was made and for some reason many girls feel the need to defend/argue. 

And for the record I tend to like smaller girls versus larger girls, but that is not saying I would never date a larger girl. Just a preference.


----------



## mystmaiden

> _Originally posted by NatasNJ _
> *Just because women can find men sexy even if they are overweight doesn't mean the same can be said of men.
> 
> This reminds of the saying that if A man sleeps with 50 girls he is a stud, if a woman sleeps with 50 guys she is a s lut. For some reason there is not a two way street in all facets of life.
> *


Whatever body type you may find attractive is a personal choice, male or female, and it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.... And FYI, only the delusional guy (and others like him) thinks he's a stud. He's really just a pig.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *
> I guess it can be hurtful to know that women are much more accepting of a man's physical flaws than men seem to be of a woman's physical flaws (this is a generalization and is not meant to encompass the entire male population). Many, many overweight men are just downright sexy -- how many men can say the same for overweight women?
> *


Two of the sexiest women I've met would certainly be considered overweight, more so than Ms. Remini appears to be in the pictures posted here.

Of course, in this thread, they'd be "BIG AS A HOUSE!" or "A BLIMP!".


----------



## NatasNJ

I agree with you mystmaiden but I think you can catch the point of the saying. It simply holds women and men to different standards. Do I agree with that? Not a little. I think men and women (though different) should be held up to the same standards. Now I realize there are a TON of gray areas to do this across the board but in the general sense I agree with it. 

But I also think that since men and women are different that also should be acknowledged. And I have seen several situations where it is not up. (boy scouts, things as such)


----------



## mystmaiden

you can only be held to a certain standard if you acknowledge it as being true...I set my own standards, I don't let society set them for me. I just don't accept that.


----------



## Supfreak26

Just read this entire thread and I can't help but put my 2 cents in...


I'll never understand people who get upset when people they will NEVER know are talked about in ways they don't agree with. Lighten up. 

I never watch the show but even I understand the dynamic of it. It's a fat guy with a hot wife. I thought Leah was ok before. She had a nice body and all but I just happened to see a commercial for the show and was like WOW... what happened to her??

Regardless of the reasons she gained weight, she obviously has gained a lot of weight. Whether she is fat or not is a matter of personal opinion. Some people here think she looks fine. That's your OPINION. Personally, I think she looks fat and unhealthy. That's my OPINION. 

Respect my opinion, and I'll respect yours. But please get off your high horse and stop telling us we should think she's hot regardless of her weight. Stop with the PC stuff already.


----------



## pmyers

Supfreak26......the voice of reason. Well said.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Whoa!
I am *SO* flashing back to the *Delta Burke- "Digesting Women" *thread!

*The more things change... *


----------



## Supfreak26

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Supfreak26......the voice of reason. Well said. *


Alright! My first quote for the sig!  Thanks, pmyers!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Don't change your sig Supfreak. I love the Steve Martin quote.


----------



## Supfreak26

oh it's still there. Sums up my married life too well.


----------



## DLiquid

Last night I watched the two most recent episodes, and Carrie made lots of fat jokes at Doug's expense in both episodes. This is what we are talking about. If you think fat jokes are offensive, I can't imagine that you could even stomach  this show. Based on some of the defensive posts in this thread, I'd think some of you would consider these jokes verbal abuse of the Doug character. As a watcher of this show, I think the fat jokes don't work quite as well when the character making the jokes is also overweight, but I'm probably over thinking it due to this thread.

This show is still funny though. I loved this bit last night:


Spoiler



When Doug said they should spend their extra money on a speed boat. Carrie said no, then he said how about a speed boat with a male stripper, pointed to himself, and started doing some hilarious dance moves. Kevin James can be so funny.


----------



## pmyers

Last night's episode had me laughting a lot. I loved the maids.


----------



## cptodd

> _Originally posted by Supfreak26 _
> *Just read this entire thread and I can't help but put my 2 cents in...
> 
> I'll never understand people who get upset when people they will NEVER know are talked about in ways they don't agree with. Lighten up. *


So SF if I work within the confines of your logic I could then speak ill about your mother? TO MY MIND if it is crass it is just crass and people should be called on it! It really speaks to who some of these people are!

I agree that folks should have their opinions and be able to express them. But don't tell me that I can't call them on their funky behaivor. And for the record I too think she looks a bit overweight. I believe that she is still a fairly attractive woman though. But I objected to the crass way this conversation started. I also find it interesting that the underlying premise of many of the comments proceed from the notion that Ms. Rimini gives a crap about what they think. Finally, I think THERE ARE ways to talk about her weight gain that are respectful. We CAN debate wether or not her health is in jeopardy. We CAN debate whether or not this is a show based on the hot wife with unattractive husband narrative. We CAN debate a lot of things. But the folks who chimed in were not interesting in debating or talking about these issues. They were interested in denigrating her.


----------



## Supfreak26

> _Originally posted by cptodd _
> *So SF if I work within the confines of your logic I could then speak ill about your mother? TO MY MIND if it is crass it is just crass and people should be called on it! It really speaks to who some of these people are!
> 
> I agree that folks should have their opinions and be able to express them. But don't tell me that I can't call them on their funky behaivor. And for the record I too think she looks a bit overweight. I believe that she is still a fairly attractive woman though. But I objected to the crass way this conversation started. I also find it interesting that the underlying premise of many of the comments proceed from the notion that Ms. Rimini gives a crap about what they think. Finally, I think THERE ARE ways to talk about her weight gain that are respectful. We CAN debate wether or not her health is in jeopardy. We CAN debate whether or not this is a show based on the hot wife with unattractive husband narrative. We CAN debate a lot of things. But the folks who chimed in were not interesting in debating or talking about these issues. They were interested in denigrating her. *


If my mother was a hot actress that was on a show based on the "hot girl-fat guy" premise and then she got fat, then sure. Say what you want. She is a public figure. Like it or not, she is subject to this kind of thing.

What I don't get is why do you care so much about her feelings? Are you president of her fan club or a family member or something? Nobody is shooting darts at you or any of the other folks offended by the "fat" comments. So why are people taking it so personally? It's ridiculous.

For the record, I'm a fat guy. 5'11" and 256lbs as of last Monday. It is the "fat" comments made towards me by friends and family that has prompted me to do something about it and I use that as motivation to keep me going on my weight loss program. So it's not always a negative thing to be called fat and obese. It can be a positive thing if you choose it to be.


----------



## cptodd

And perhaps my wonder is why everyone is not taking it personally. For the record I am not taking it personally. I just find the whole thing crass, juvenile, puerile and solipsistic. AND I am calling folks on it!

I also don't care if you are fat or not. I am glad that you have chosen to work on your weight but i don't think that your masochistic tendencies should be used as the template for healthy weight management.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I typed these phrases into Google:

"Leah Rimini" - This thread was the fourth result.
"Rimini fat" - This thread was the first result.
"Rimini overweight" - This thread was the first result.

There's a good chance she or someone close to her has seen this thread. I'm sure they're curious about how her weight gain has affected people's opinion of her and the show.

So in that case: Hey, Leah!

Edit: I misspelled her name. However, using the correct spelling brings up the same results.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *I typed these phrases into Google:
> 
> "Leah Rimini" - This thread was the fourth result.
> "Rimini fat" - This thread was the first result.
> "Rimini overweight" - This thread was the first result.
> 
> There's a good chance she or someone close to her has seen this thread.*


Why would someone close to her purposefully misspell her name in Google?


----------



## heySkippy

Man, there are some pathetic people in this world and more than a couple of them have posted in this thread.


----------



## cptodd

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *Why would someone close to her purposefully misspell her name in Google?
> 
> *


WOW! I am glad to know it was misspelled. I was a bit shocked to see that we were the 4th site. (And not necessarily because she would see it but just a bit shocked that this little discussion ranked 4th on google.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by DLiquid_
> *Why would someone close to her purposefully misspell her name in Google?*


Exactly. The reason this thread came up so early is because her name is misspelled in the thread title. Try your experiment again with the spelling "Remini" and see where this thread ranks.


----------



## daperlman

We are 1st when searching
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=Leah+Remini+fat
Leah Remini fat


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by cptodd_
> *And perhaps my wonder is why everyone is not taking it personally.*


I think that is one of the problems that plagues this politically-correct society. Too many people take too many things personally. Everyone thinks they should be offended by statements that were not directed at them. I am glad to see there are many in this thread that are able to seperate the remarks about someone in the public eye from their personal feelings about themselves, their mothers, and their bodies. I wish everyone else would take a more detached view of the world and step back a little before automatically getting defensive about something you have no stake in.


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by daperlman_
> *We are 1st when searching
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Leah+Remini+fat
> Leah Remini fat*


Wow, interesting. I'm surprised one of the tabloids didn't come up before us.


----------



## cptodd

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *I wish everyone else would take a more detached view of the world and step back a little before automatically getting defensive about something you have no stake in. *


I live in the world! I do have a stake in this! Perhaps if more people took the attitude that I do we would not have as much suffering and tragedy in this world!

EDITED TO ADD:

Politically correct my ass! Some folks just simply want to indulge in the ability to say and do whatever the hell suits them and expect that no one will call them on that privilege! You are out of luck with me my friend! Perhaps we should then go back to the good old days when black people were *******, women were wenches and Jews were ***** (please insert your own example--****, waps (sp?) papists, etc) all without those *******, wenches and ***** being able to say or do a thing about it? Believe it or not these sorts of things CAN AND DO have consequences. Radicalized slavery (though this is not such a good example because the relationship between slavery and 'race' equivalent if not reversed), gas chambers, Mathew Sheppard, etc.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

It's like I never posted to this thread at all. Oh well. I hope it dies. And soon.


----------



## DevdogAZ

> _Originally posted by cptodd_
> *I live in the world! I do have a stake in this! Perhaps if more people took the attitude that I do we would not have as much suffering and tragedy in this world!*


You have a stake in whether Leah Remini is considered fat by a bunch of losers on an internet forum? Is this type of thread causing suffering and tragedy? 
I would take the opposite approach and say that it is people who have the attitude like yours that get up in arms about "everything" that cause a lot of the suffering. Many hurt feelings, broken families and even wars could be averted if people would take a step back and not get so defensive about what other people say.

Edit to respond to your edit:
That is simply ignorant for you to say that. If I were to call someone a word that they were offended by, why would they not be "able to say or do a thing about it?" Are you equating me stating my honest opinion about someone's weight with slavery? Please!


----------



## cptodd

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *You have a stake in whether Leah Remini is considered fat by a bunch of losers on an internet forum? Is this type of thread causing suffering and tragedy?
> I would take the opposite approach and say that it is people who have the attitude like yours that get up in arms about "everything" that cause a lot of the suffering. Many hurt feelings, broken families and even wars could be averted if people would take a step back and not get so defensive about what other people say. *


I edited my last comment. Please read. That will be the last comment I make on this subject. Thank you much!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Okay, I lied to myself. I am going to respond. Here's why making fun of Leah Remini is, even though she's famous, will never read this forum, and puts herself out there for this kind of thing can be hurtful.

I'm bigger than Leah Remini. Down to my smallest weight, I'd be Jayne Mansfield. I would never be a skinny person.

Put me in this forum ten, or even five years ago, I would have felt totally and completely undone by this thread. I probably would have considered doing something drastic because here are six pages of people saying I'll never be attractive.

Now, while it still bothers me, I can say "I'm better off without you guys." But there are some who can't. 

And maybe someone will understand that.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *It's like I never posted to this thread at all. Oh well. I hope it dies. And soon. *


Apparently, people take this stuff way too seriously. I ended up getting a 3 day suspensioin for calling some guy superficial and an idiot. I didn't really consider that "name calling", but apparently, someone did, so I was gone.

I guess we can't debate anything that might possibly cause someone hurt feelings (even if they responded negatively as well). People need to grow up.


----------



## DLiquid

Doesn't anyone find it ironic that people are so offended by the crude comments in this thread, when the TV show we are discussing makes heavy use of fat jokes? If I understand some of you correctly, you would think Carrie's (Leah's character) constant fat jokes about Doug are a form of verbal abuse, not only to the Doug character but to all people in the world who are struggling with their weight and self image. I'd think you'd be more offended that so many millions of people find this show funny, rather than by the few insensitive comments made here.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Okay, I lied to myself. I am going to respond. Here's why making fun of Leah Remini is, even though she's famous, will never read this forum, and puts herself out there for this kind of thing can be hurtful.
> 
> I'm bigger than Leah Remini. Down to my smallest weight, I'd be Jayne Mansfield. I would never be a skinny person.
> 
> Put me in this forum ten, or even five years ago, I would have felt totally and completely undone by this thread. I probably would have considered doing something drastic because here are six pages of people saying I'll never be attractive.
> 
> Now, while it still bothers me, I can say "I'm better off without you guys." But there are some who can't.
> 
> And maybe someone will understand that. *


No offense....but perhaps the interent is not the place for you then.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *Doesn't anyone find it ironic that people are so offended by the crude comments in this thread, when the TV show we are discussing makes heavy use of fat jokes? If I understand some of you correctly, you would think Carrie's (Leah's character) constant fat jokes about Doug are a form of verbal abuse, not only to the Doug character but to all people in the world who are struggling with their weight and self image. I'd think you'd be more offended that so many millions of people find this show funny, rather than by the few insensitive comments made here. *


Ironic indeed....how many fat jokes did she make last night? Poor Doug!


----------



## rberry88

We all live in a Yellow Submarine....We all live in a Yellow Submarine

Come on, sing along.... We all...

Oh well. I like the show last night but it could have been better.


----------



## DougF

I recorded this last night and watched just long enough to see how she looks now. Some of you people must be on something. I saw someone heavier than they used to be, but certainly not fat and disgusting. 

I really don't care either way, although my posting in this thread would seem to indicate otherwise. My only point was and still is, that losing weight after having a baby is not as easy as some people seem to be saying it should be.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *No offense....but perhaps the interent is not the place for you then. *


No, the world is not the place for me. The internet is just a small reflection of what a person goes through when they are overweight.


----------



## pmyers

I think the funniest thing about this thread is that the OP has only made 2 post in this entire thread: The original post and another to say "wow, I can't believe I'm the one who started this thread".


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by DougF _
> *I recorded this last night and watched just long enough to see how she looks now. Some of you people must be on something. I saw someone heavier than they used to be, but certainly not fat and disgusting.*


I don't think she's disgusting in the least, but I wanted to point out that they do a pretty good job of hiding her weight gain with all of the baggy sweatshirts and coats they're dressing her in. They don't want you to notice.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *No, the world is not the place for me. The internet is just a small reflection of what a person goes through when they are overweight. *


While I know hardly anything about you and am not about to get involved in any kind of "intervention" dialogue, I will just say that I have always enjoyed your posts regarding JS.

We can agree to disagree that the very premise of the show is hot chick with fat husband.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Which is why I don't watch the show any more. Any fat jokes-regardless of who they're directed towards, get very old after one or two.


----------



## SparkleMotion

> _Originally posted by cptodd _
> *I live in the world! I do have a stake in this! Perhaps if more people took the attitude that I do we would not have as much suffering and tragedy in this world!*


 Wow. I mean, just...wow.

I'm just glad to know you don't have a skewed perception of your place in reality. It would be too bad if you were sanctimonious and overly judgmental of others...in fact, it would be almost as bad as people who think someone who gained weight was "fat" or not.



Someone seriously needs to get over themself.


----------



## pmyers

please be careful not to make personnel insults at each other or else we won't be able to talk about anything here.


----------



## alpacaboy

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *It's like I never posted to this thread at all. Oh well. I hope it dies. And soon. *


Yes. Thank you. Amen.

I know I'm guilty of adding to this thread and keeping it alive by posting this now, but Oh. My. Gawd. I think this thread is lasting longer (wall clock, not number of pages) than any Lost thread and all-but-one Joe Schmoe thread. While that's just pretty darned impressive, Die, thread, die!


----------



## keirgrey

If my comment offended anyone, I'm most sincerely sorry.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by alpacaboy _
> *Yes. Thank you. Amen.
> 
> I know I'm guilty of adding to this thread and keeping it alive by posting this now, but Oh. My. Gawd. I think this thread is lasting longer (wall clock, not number of pages) than any Lost thread and all-but-one Joe Schmoe thread. While that's just pretty darned impressive, Die, thread, die! *


It's only been a week, that's not very long at all. I've been enjoying the debate, since we rarely get controversial threads in TV Show Talk, but I hope no one has actually gotten their feelings hurt.


----------



## LlamaLarry

> _Originally posted by Tabitha573 _
> *...snip... Many, many overweight men are just downright sexy -- how many men can say the same for overweight women?*


I've been meaning to throw in one of my answers here, but worried that it will be met with a flurry of "You bastard, no way is she 'overweight'!" coupled with "You are one sick llama dude, she is as big as a tent!"  In any event, the peep show lady/Stumpy's wife on "Carnivale" is pretty darn sexy to me. "Sexy" has a *v e r y * loose correlation with "physically attractive".

BTW, I have to hope that Elizabeth Hurley's posted stats of 5'9"/125# are incorrect... I am 5'9"/160# (5 more than I would prefer) but I weighed ~142# through HS and college, 29" waist and was pretty darned lean. If you needed me to get down to 125 I would have had to cut off a limb.

Kind of on the original topic, KoQ is not alone in posts noting the weight gain of a principle female character, CSI: Miami's Emily Procter for example. Hey, did anyone else think that Patricia Arquette looked pregnant in the most recent "Medium"?


----------



## DougF

> _Originally posted by LlamaLarry _
> *...BTW, I have to hope that Elizabeth Hurley's posted stats of 5'9"/125# are incorrect... *


I don't care what Liz's posted stats are, she's still at #1 on my top five list!


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by LlamaLarry _
> *In any event, the peep show lady/Stumpy's wife on "Carnivale" is pretty darn sexy to me.*


OMG, I must be a sick llama too, because I was almost going to post the same thing earlier in the thread. Rita Sue is pretty hot, IMO.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by DLiquid _
> *Doesn't anyone find it ironic that people are so offended by the crude comments in this thread, when the TV show we are discussing makes heavy use of fat jokes? If I understand some of you correctly, you would think Carrie's (Leah's character) constant fat jokes about Doug are a form of verbal abuse, not only to the Doug character but to all people in the world who are struggling with their weight and self image. I'd think you'd be more offended that so many millions of people find this show funny, rather than by the few insensitive comments made here. *


That's because it's directed at a man and therefore gets a pass.

No double standard there.....


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Once again, I find all the fat jokes-directed towards Kevin James, or Calista Flockhart or whom the hell ever, offensive. So I'm at least one.

I think this thread has proven who is laughing at it and who is not.


----------



## Supfreak26

> _Originally posted by cptodd _
> *And perhaps my wonder is why everyone is not taking it personally. For the record I am not taking it personally. I just find the whole thing crass, juvenile, puerile and solipsistic. AND I am calling folks on it!
> 
> I also don't care if you are fat or not. I am glad that you have chosen to work on your weight but i don't think that your masochistic tendencies should be used as the template for healthy weight management. *


Hmm... I was confused by your usage of the word "masochistic" in this case so I had to look it up:

*mas·och·ism

1. The deriving of sexual gratification, or the tendency to derive sexual gratification, from being physically or emotionally abused. *

Well this certainly doesn't apply.

*2. The deriving of pleasure, or the tendency to derive pleasure, from being humiliated or mistreated, either by another or by oneself. *

Ditto here. I got no pleasure out of being called fat. I just got sick of hearing it so I decided to do something about it.

*3. A willingness or tendency to subject oneself to unpleasant or trying experiences. *

Again. This doesn't apply to my reasons for wanting to lose weight either.

Grab a dictionary before you start throwing insults.

The only reason I brought up my "fat" story was just to describe how I handled the situation that everyone is crying about. I try to be optimistic and turn negativity into positivity. If that's even a word.  I would suggest others try the same. As our favorite woman inmate would say, "it's a good thing."

I don't expect the world to sanitize itself for me just so I'm not offended and I certainly don't try and censor anyone's opinion. If you notice in this thread, it's the PC police people that are name-calling and being very rude to the others that are just stating their opinions on a TV STAR.

I think someone already said it but "Get over yourself."


----------



## KyleLC

Wow... I thought this thread had become a "dead horse" at least two days ago.


----------



## SparkleMotion

Please use the more sensitive term "formerly living equine" in the future.


----------



## Supfreak26

> _Originally posted by SparkleMotion _
> *Please use the more sensitive term "formerly living equine" in the future.  *


LOL!! good stuff!!


----------



## MacThor

FWIW, there are few things in this world more beautiful than a pregnant woman.

Not that that has anything to do with Leah Remini or Carrie Heffernan....


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

> _Originally posted by SparkleMotion _
> *Please use the more sensitive term "formerly living equine" in the future.  *


This horse is not living up to its full wellness potential!


----------



## Bryanmc

> _Originally posted by LlamaLarry _
> *BTW, I have to hope that Elizabeth Hurley's posted stats of 5'9"/125# are incorrect... I am 5'9"/160# (5 more than I would prefer) but I weighed ~142# through HS and college, 29" waist and was pretty darned lean. If you needed me to get down to 125 I would have had to cut off a limb.
> *


They're probably accurate.

My wife is 5'9" and is around 120 lbs.

And she was pretty hot pregnant too.


----------



## The_Real_Trebor

I remember how much trouble I got with the LOST thread over Hurley, a.k.a. "The Fat Guy", when I decided to question why he wasn't losing weight on an island with no Twinkee's or 7-Elevens. Oh Boy!!! 

So, I'm not going to get into a woman's battle with the bulge. There's NO WAY a man can win that!

Trebor.


----------



## emandbri

I think she did what I've noticed a lot of friends do, she finally gave herself permission to eat for the first time in her life. I've noticed my skinny friends typically gain more weight when pregnant then my normal and overweight friends. 

Also I wanted to add that I think whoever is doing the clothes for the show has no idea what they are doing, I think they are only used to dressing stick figures. She has gained weight but those clothes aren't helping at all. 

Emily


----------



## DevdogAZ

LlamaLarry - there is no way to compare your 5'9" frame and weight with Elizabeth Hurley's 5'9" frame and weight. Women generally don't have as much muscle mass as men and don't weigh as much, even when all their measurements are the same.


----------



## Guest

finally saw my first episode of this show last night. This thread has at least given me a new show to season pass. 

Time to catch up on all the repeats now.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *LlamaLarry - there is no way to compare your 5'9" frame and weight with Elizabeth Hurley's 5'9" frame and weight. Women generally don't have as much muscle mass as men and don't weigh as much, even when all their measurements are the same. *


 He is still one sick llama


----------



## Tsiehta

I'm not going to comment either way about Leah, but I would like to ask this question.

For people who are taking offense to the word "fat", would you consider the word "skinny" to be offensive to skinny people? Or, is it a compliment?


----------



## Talon

> _Originally posted by Tsiehta _
> *I'm not going to comment either way about Leah, but I would like to ask this question.
> 
> For people who are taking offense to the word "fat", would you consider the word "skinny" to be offensive to skinny people? Ot, is it a compliment? *


I think you find that some attack skinny people in the same way some attack fat people. Its just that those attacking the skinny people don't think its the same thing because most people want to be thin. That makes it okay to call someone a skeleton.


----------



## Tsiehta

> _Originally posted by Talon _
> *I think you find that some attack skinny people in the same way some attack fat people. Its just that those attacking the skinny people don't think its the same thing because most people want to be thin. That makes it okay to call someone a skeleton. *


But to skinny people, it's insulting to be criticized for being skinny. It really isn't any different than being called fat, but it's much more acceptable.

We are what we are and should really try to be less sensitive.


----------



## Talon

> _Originally posted by Tsiehta _
> *But to skinny people, it's insulting to be criticized for being skinny. It really isn't any different than being called fat, but it's much more acceptable.
> 
> We are what we are and should really try to be less sensitive. *


I wasn't serious. I agree with you that somehow calling people skeletons is acceptable. If its not okay to criticize for being fat, then its not for being skinny. A lot of fat people do just what they get upset about to skinny people.

Agreed. I think people are far too sensitive and should stop being offended at the drop of a hat.


----------



## 5thcrewman

I'm hot for Rita Sue on "Carnivale," but the Super Nanny is gaining quickly!


----------



## niea_7

> _Originally posted by Tsiehta _
> *I'm not going to comment either way about Leah, but I would like to ask this question.
> 
> For people who are taking offense to the word "fat", would you consider the word "skinny" to be offensive to skinny people? Or, is it a compliment? *


Definitely offensive. I've been friends with people who can't gain weight to save their lives and have just as bad (or worse) self-image as I do. The problem with commenting on a person's appearance is that you have no idea why they are the way they are. Presuming to know why, or to present a solution -- such as "Stop shoving your face with ice cream everynight" or "Go eat a few cheeseburgers" -- is downright insulting.


----------



## 5thcrewman

> _Originally posted by niea_7 _
> *... Presuming to know why, or to present a solution -- such as "Stop shoving your face with ice cream everynight" or "Go eat a few cheeseburgers" -- is downright insulting. *


...Or telling an unpopular girl to 'put out' more!


----------



## Supfreak26

> _Originally posted by 5thcrewman _
> *...Or telling an unpopular girl to 'put out' more! *


Yeah but at least that is proven to work!


----------



## 5thcrewman

<BUMP> Hee-heee!


----------



## DaveBogart

> _Originally posted by 5thcrewman _
> *<BUMP>*


With a big, fat woman?


----------



## 5thcrewman

> _Originally posted by DaveBogart _
> *With a big, fat woman? *


We'll see tonight! 
Maybe CBS will put the black bars on the sides of the screen instead of the top and bottom?


----------



## 2coolbaby

I had to jump into this forum. I watch KQ & came looking because I noticed that Carrie had gained weight and I wanted to see if she had recently had a baby. Because she did I now accept and understand her weight gain. I agree that they have done a really bad job of dressing her to the best advantage. I am overweight & would never dress in tight clothing like they are forcing her body into. Sweatshirts with all the material under your chin are complete no-no's. It is almost like they are dressing her in pre-pregnancy clothing instead of clothing to accentuate her post-pregnancy body. This is the shows fault and not Leah's. She is not fat by any means though. She just looks like most women that just had a baby look. Sorry if the thought of a pregnant woman stuffing herself with ice cream is considered disgusting, but as a woman who has had 2 children I can tell you that when those pregnancy cravings hit you are a slave to them. With my first child I craved apple pies & it took me almost a year to get back my pre-pregnancy body. That was with extreme dieting and exercise. It is just really hard to get back for most of us. Not everyone has the body or metabolism to snap right back. Just because she is in the public eye, does not mean that her body is going to act in any way different then the average womans. Any pregnancy doctor will tell you not to ignore your cravings during pregnancy because these cravings are your bodies way of telling you what you need to be healthy. Maybe she needed more calcium & her body reacted by craving ice cream. Not many posting here seem to understand what pregnancy really does to us women. Anyone that calls a woman who just recently had a baby disgusting is showing a definite lack of class.

Those of you who are slinging mud with objectives like fat, disgusting and as big as a house really need to get a clue & a life. This is just wrong. Just as it would be wrong to refer to a thin person as a pale skeleton. Imperfect people read forums and do take slurs aimed at someone else personal when that slur strikes close to home. When I was younger I had the looks and body of a model, which in itself was bad as I tended to attract shallow people who could care less about my personality or mind. About 10 years ago I developed severe hypoglycemia which has the side effect of weight gain. I am now 5'9" and weigh almost 200 lbs. Sounds bad, but it is very evenly distributed, I don't sag or have hanging skin. I swim everyday, I don't stuff myself, I only drink water & I avoid all sugar. Despite all my efforts I will never weigh 115 again. All I can do is take care of myself & accept the body I have. My husband loves me just the way I am, but even before my marriage I never had a problem getting dates. It helps that I have a very pretty face, but I think the main reason is that despite my weight I am confident in myself, intelligent and funny. So overweight does not always mean unattractive. If you do the best you can with what you have, if you can accept who you are and not be ashamed, if you can carry yourself with confidence then people will see that in you. If you are overweight, ashamed or feel ugly and unattractive then that is what people will see. But it is possible to lose that confidence when people refer to someone overweight as being disgusting. So be nice people!

Leah has obviously been trimming up, which I find admirable considering a hectic schedule of shooting, learning lines, being a wife & a mother! You go have a baby, a long hour demanding career & a marriage, then lets see how you look & how you would feel if some of the comments posted here were said about you. I hope I made my points!


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 2coolbaby _ Any pregnancy doctor will tell you not to ignore your cravings during pregnancy because these cravings are your bodies way of telling you what you need to be healthy. Maybe she needed more calcium & her body reacted by craving ice cream.


What need is your body telling you when you crave apple pie? I think that's BS...


----------



## dansee

> _Originally posted by 2coolbaby _
> * I hope I made my points! *


She's svelte? Nigh on to bony?

And congrats! I think this was the fattest first post _ever_!


----------



## 2coolbaby

This is exactly the sort of comment that proves my point. Some people are just plain rude without knowing what they are talking about.

My apple pie craving could have been telling me 2 things. That I need more vitamin C (apples) & that I needed more calories (sweets)! I was very underweight when I first got pregnant at 15 & I was also anemic during my 1st pregnancy. Here is an excert from an article about pregnancy cravings:

What is it about pregnancy that can turn a meat-eater against beef or make a vegetarian crave steak? How can it make one woman gaga for guacamole and another barf at the sight of broccoli? Some of it is hormone-related, says Janet Pope, PhD, an associate professor of nutrition and dietetics at Louisiana Tech University in Ruston. Just as women have cravings at various stages of their menstrual cycle due to hormones, the same thing happens during pregnancy.

Some theories hold that there is also a wisdom of the body. A craving for milk might mean you need calcium; a craving for fruit may signal a need for vitamin C. In fact, fruit, milk, and milk products (as well as chocolate and salty snacks) are the most common pregnancy cravings, says Dr. Pope.

One thing we do know is that a woman's taste preferences change throughout pregnancy and these changes may affect what she chooses to eat. For example, moms-to-be tend to have a greater affinity for sweet foods (hello, chocolate!). Scientists think this could be caused by an increased need for calories during pregnancy.

A yen for sour foods also seems to explain the classic pickle craving. And since fruit is typically a combination of sweet and sour tastes, it also explains why fruit is the most common pregnancy craving.


----------



## 2coolbaby

My reply was to pmyers. dansee just got in before I finished posting


----------



## pmyers

My comment wasn't inteded to be rude, but I do think the whole "craving" thing is BS. My body craves a lot of things and none of it has to do with any type of vitamin diffency and I would argue the same holds true for pregnant women.

When I said "you" I wasn't reffering to 2coolbaby. I was justing using your example that you had mentioned.


----------



## 2coolbaby

I also wanted to add that no matter what size you are, when you get pregnant you need to consume a lot more calories because you are growing and feeding a new baby inside your body. Those people that ignore cravings and diet during pregnancy are taking the good chance of harming their baby. This is just completely unhealthy for the mother and the child.


----------



## MacThor

Welcome to the forum. Gotta take that ad out of your sig, though.


----------



## 2coolbaby

Sorry buddy the same does not hold true for pregnant women as it does for a non-pregnant male. Pregnant women have severe cravings that someone who has not experienced it could not even begin to understand. I craved sour cream and cottage cheese in my second pregnancy & I hated sour cream & cottage cheese before I got pregnant. So explain that one. Are there any other women on this board who have gone through pregnancy and could tell this man how wrong he is?


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 2coolbaby _
> *Sorry buddy the same does not hold true for pregnant women as it does for a non-pregnant male. Pregnant women have severe cravings that someone who has not experienced it could not even begin to understand. I craved sour cream and cottage cheese in my second pregnancy & I hated sour cream & cottage cheese before I got pregnant. So explain that one. Are there any other women on this board who have gone through pregnancy and could tell this man how wrong he is? *


you missed the point. I'm not arguing that you or other women get cravings, I'm arguing that they are not based on nutrition needs or deficiencies.

BTW, This is a very interesting: http://www.4woman.gov/faq/preg-nutr.htm

especially these:



> Do I really need to "eat for two?"
> While you are pregnant, you will need additional nutrients to keep you and your baby healthy. But, that does not mean you need to eat twice as much. You should increase your caloric intake with only 300 calories per day. A baked potato has 120 calories, so getting those extra 300 calories should not be that hard.
> 
> Make sure not to restrict your diet during pregnancy. If you do, you might not get the right amounts of protein, vitamins, and minerals that are necessary to properly nourish your unborn baby. Low-calorie intake can cause a pregnant mother&#146;s stored fat to break down, leading to the production of substances called ketones. Ketones, which can be found in the mother's blood and urine, are a sign of starvation or a starvation-like state. Constant production of ketones can result in a mentally retarded child.


----------



## 2coolbaby

I did not say that a woman should eat twice as much. I just said that they have to increase their calories because they are growing a baby. The link you gave actually talked about the cravings of a pregnant woman. It contridicts your statement that they do not get cravings based on nutritional needs. This is taken directly from the page you linked to!:

Why do pregnant women crave certain foods?

The "pickles and ice cream" choices and other appetite cravings of pregnant women might be reflections of the changes in nutritional needs. The fetus needs nourishment, and the mothers body begins to absorb and metabolize nutrients differently. These changes help ensure normal development of the baby and fill the demands of lactation, or breastfeeding, after the baby is born.


----------



## pmyers

Your absolutely right that the site does mention cravings. It is actually a really good read. In that quote though, I would argue that they use the "pickles and ice cream" as a label and don't mean those exact foods as well as they are carefull to say that they MIGHT be reflections of the changes in nutritional needs.

But I would still argue that if you think that your body is trying to tell you that it needs something by making you want applie pie, that you are just kidding yourself and I would doubt that there is a doctor on this planet that would tell a pregnant woman to go ahead and eat whatever and however much she wants.


----------



## 2coolbaby

I don't think that all cravings are just based off nutritional needs, but cravings can suggest nutritional needs. Cravings are also a result of a pregnant womans unbalanced horomones & there is just no explaining those. I had sweet/sour cravings. Being severely underweight my first pregnancy was probably part of the reason I was craving apple pies. I was also anemic which reflects a vitamin c definciency which apples are high in. I am not saying that having this craving meant that it would be healthy for me to stuff myself with apple pies all day. I ate a piece of apple pie each night & during the day I would consume 1 or 2 apples to help with the cravings. I just think this craving was telling me that my body needed more calories and more vitamin c, my horomones were the ones turning that need into a craving for pie. At least this is what my doctor told me when I asked him about the cravings during my pregnancy. No one truely understands pregnancy cravings, but they are a fact. Did you know that a large number of pregnant women crave chalk & ashes? Now explain that one.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 2coolbaby _
> *I don't think that all cravings are just based off nutritional needs, but cravings can suggest nutritional needs. *


I totally agree with that. That being said....a women would be doing herself and her baby better, by taking the appropriate vitamans rather than a piece of high fat pie every night. I don't think anybody could argue with that.


----------



## 2coolbaby

Not really. A vitamin is not going to begin to satisy a craving. Sorry to say this is something that you will never really understand. I am not pregnant now and I do get cravings, but these cannot in any way be compared to the cravings I had when pregnant both times. When you are pregnant cravings take on a whole new depth of need and have to have. Almost like a severe addict that just quit what they were addicted to. That need won't go away until it is satisfied. You can get some relief and take the edge off with a healthy alternative as I did with apples, but totally ignoring that craving could literally drive you nuts. And just so you know all pregnant women take high potency vitamins made just for pregnancy & this does not relieve the cravings or fulfill every womans nutritional needs. That piece of pie I ate every night did not hurt me and probably saved my sanity.


----------



## pmyers

That makes no sense though. If you want to argue that cravings are caused by nutritional needs, that's fine, but then don't say that you'd be better off eating crappy food to get a minuscal amount of that vitaman need rather than from a better source.

The craving you describe sounds like an excuse for a free-for-all-gorge-fest and using pregnancy as an excuse. Harsh I know, but that's how I see it.


----------



## mqpickles

> I don't think that all cravings are just based off nutritional needs, but cravings can suggest nutritional needs.


 This is true. A lot of women, not just pregnant ones, crave chocolate. Not coincidentally, a lot of women have low magnesium levels, and chocolate is a good source of magnesium. Unfortunately, chocolate is also a good source of fat and sugar, so it's better to get the magnesium other ways, and often people who start taking magnesium supplements find their cravings disappear.



> a women would be doing herself and her baby better, by taking the appropriate vitamans rather than a piece of high fat pie every night. I don't think anybody could argue with that.


 Also true. But damn, apple pie is good.


----------



## 2coolbaby

Man you really just don't get it. I already pointed out how the need for more calories and vitamin c combined with whacked out horomones could bring about a craving for apple pie, according to my doctor. I never indulged in any free-for-all-gorge-fest. I didn't eat the whole pie! I ate one piece of pie each night during the 4 months of my pregancy that I had that craving. With my doctors permission I might add! I did this to help with the craving itself. To address the actual problem of my extra need for vitamin C and to help some with the craving I ate apples. Whole healthy nutricious apples. My doctor also prescribed a Vitamin C supplement for me. It took about 6 weeks of taking the supplement for the cravings to subside. I also had to take an iron supplement for anemia. Until you acutally experience pregnancy you have no basis or understanding to be flinging insults.


----------



## pmyers

I was not trying to insult you just trying to have a discussion.

Do you realize you ate 15-20 applie pies, assuming 6-8 slices per pie? You must have been REAL low on vitamin C. I'd have to say that something other than nutrition told you to eat all those pies.

I'm not trying to personally attack you, but your the only one debating with me 

btw, we do both agree that the writers have done a horrible job with Leah during all of this.


----------



## ClutchBrake

> _Originally posted by mqpickles _
> *Also true. But damn, apple pie is good. *


That has to be my favorite post in this entire thread.  :up:


----------



## 2coolbaby

I do my pies into 8 slices. And I did say more than once that pregnancy cravings are also influenced by whacked out horomones and that there is no explaining those. I was so low in Vitamin C & Iron that I was severely anemic which caused complications in my pregnancy. Being very underweight when I got pregnant did not help either. I was only 15 when I had my son. These are the reasons my doctor didn't have a problem with me consuming a piece of pie each night. I really needed to gain weight to be healthy enough to carry a child.

I am not saying that pregnancy cravings make it okay to pig out on unhealthy foods. It is best to find healthy alternatives to your unhealthy cravings, but that being said, pregnancy cravings are extremely hard to totally ignore and could actually cause harmful stress. Unless there is a health reason prohibiting an indulgence your doctor will most likely tell you it is okay to indulge your craving as long as you don't go overboard and gorge yourself. A doctor will monitor your pregnancy weight and if you go beyond what is healthy in pregnancy they will be quick to tell you to cut back.

And yes I agree the writers & costume people have done a bad job with her weight gain. A good wardrobe could shed 15 lbs from her appearance. They are dressing her in clothing that seems to add about 20! I also think the writers shoud have addressed the weight gain. As someone pointed out the Frasier writers did a great job with Daphne. To totally ignore the gain, while so many past episodes have been about Dougs weight was a lapse in judgement.

Glad to hear you weren't personally attacking me, but man it sure did appear that way in some posts. This kind of goes back to the whole not being personally attacked when mean things are said about someone else, but feeling it when it hits too close to home.


----------



## 2coolbaby

Apple pie was darned good! Now that I am hypoglycemic I have to eat low fat, sugar free pies :down: They don't pack quite the same punch. No more apple pie cravings for me


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I just find it too funny that a topic "Leah Rimini Fat!" has 15+ pages of replies.....


----------



## super dave

> _Originally posted by TIVO_GUY_HERE _
> *I just find it too funny that a topic "Leah Rimini Fat!" has 15+ pages of replies..... *


 I only show 8 
Depends on how you set your default view, with Broadband I always pick the largest.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

There is something to the "cravings are what your body needs" argument. There's also something to be said about a vitamin not dealing with those needs-in the short term.

In a good, healthy diet, if you want a piece of pie, have one, but have a very, very small piece. Portion control is your friend.


----------



## niea_7

Well, as a woman who is currently 7 months pregnant I think I'm justified in adding my opinion 

First off, I'd like to say that cravings in pregnancy are very real and hard not to indulge in. And while I think it's emotionally too stressful to not indulge at all, there is definitely a limit. Cravings _may_ suggest a deficiency or they may not. The problem is, it's hard to tell which it is 

Right now, I love ketchup and milk. I didn't really care for either one before pregnancy, especially milk. But hey, in that case I think I really DO need the calcium. I'm perfectly happy with skim milk so that's what I drink. I think if I drank whole milk in the quantities I do now, it would be too much. As for ketchup, I don't consume enough of that to really make a difference, but at the same time I don't think I crave it for any nutritional value. I think I just like the tangy-sweet taste. Plus, it works well with the potato products I've been wanting a lot of as well.

But cravings can also be deceiving. For instance, being moderately insulin resistant I LOVE carbs. I used to crave them, all of them. Not just sweets, but bread, cake, cookies, chips, and pasta! I LOVED my carbs. Did I need carbs? Oh no, certainly not in those quantities. In fact, carbs were the exact opposite of what my body nutritionally needed. But due to my overwhelming insulin response, my body misled me to think that I needed them. Getting the insulin under control really helped and soon my cravings all but disappeared. So as you can see, following cravings can actually be harmful to your health.

So most doctors would not advise women to NOT indulge in their cravings, but they WOULD advocate moderation. There's nothing wrong with having a small bit of what you want as long as you meet the rest of your needs with something healthier. Just like that large bowl of ice cream topped with hot fudge might meet some calcium requirements, having a small bowl of ice cream along with glass of skim milk would be a better choice.

Pregnancy is definitely not a time to diet, but it's also not a time to eat with wild abandon. It's a time to take in a few extra calories from _nutritious_ sources, but nothing more. In fact, all I've done is continue to eat as I had before (which was fairly healthy already) and merely incorporate an extra snack or two. And from everything my doctor has told me, that's the best way to go about it.


----------



## dansee

You're already 7 months, niea?

Damn... time is passing too fast. Seems like it was just yesterday that you told us the good news.


----------



## niea_7

> _Originally posted by dansee _
> *You're already 7 months, niea?
> 
> Damn... time is passing too fast. Seems like it was just yesterday that you told us the good news.  *


Hehe, yup! Well technically I'm _in_ my 7th month, not that 7 full months have already passed. I'm due in mid-April


----------



## 2coolbaby

Hi eiea_7. So glad to have a woman going through it jumping in here. When you are pregnant a craving CAN be an indication of a nutritional need, but upset horomones play a large part in your cravings too & this has nothing to do with nutrition. I did indulge with 1 piece of pie at night, but ate healthy apples for my craving the rest of the day. Another thing that I didn't point out is that this pregnancy I am discussing was about 27 years ago. Long before you had low fat, sugar free pies to choose from. Completely ignoring a craving when pregnant would be extremely stressful, which in itself would not be healthy when pregnant. I never once said anything about gorging myself on apple pies, but it seems that is the way I was taken. My doctor did tell me it was okay to have a piece each night.

You are also very correct about craving carbs. I have hypoglycemia and I am very insulin resistant. My cravings now are always for carbs (chips, potatoes, sweet things). I ignore them, which is much easier to do now then when I was pregnant. I have to because if I indulge in my cravings I will have a sugar spell which is not pleasant at all. The low carb craze has been great for me as it now gives me more choices to help with the cravings while not consuming carbs. Of course now that I have cut high carbs from my diet I don't get cravings much anymore.

I was very lucky with my second pregnancy 4 years ago. I craved salads & cottage cheese!

Congratulations on your pregnancy. Is this your first?


----------



## 34payton

Shallow can't even come close to describing the lame posts in this thread by certain folks. Here are some possible solutiions for what you folks perceive as problems.

She is disgusting- Pick up the remote, change the channel, and watch wrestling. Afterall wrestling presents the world as the fantasy you would like it to be.

I wouldn't hit it- I don't think that would ever become a possiblity anyway, but it's nice to dream about refusing an attractive womans' advances.

She is way below my standards- Now that you have broken her heart, please move on.

Shoveling down pints of ice cream- Point of preference I suppose. If you want to gobble up wheat germ and bean curds when you're pregenant that's your business.

For the rest of you making disparaging remarks about someone you most likely will never know, please remove the fun house mirrors from your homes. You have no room to talk, being thin(which some of you certainly are not) does not equate to beauty, as is evidenced by some of the personal photos here.


----------



## 2coolbaby

You tell em 34payton! That is precisely what I was trying to say in my first post before we got off on the whole pregnancy craving tangent.


----------



## pmyers

wow, 2coolbaby...23 years is a long time between pregnancies. I can't even imagine having an infant and a 23 year old


----------



## Jon J

> _Originally posted by 2coolbaby _
> *Now that I am hypoglycemic I have to eat low fat, sugar free pies*


 You have *low* blood sugar but need *sugar free* pies


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Shallow can't even come close to describing the lame posts in this thread by certain folks. Here are some possible solutiions for what you folks perceive as problems.
> 
> She is disgusting- Pick up the remote, change the channel, and watch wrestling. Afterall wrestling presents the world as the fantasy you would like it to be.
> 
> I wouldn't hit it- I don't think that would ever become a possiblity anyway, but it's nice to dream about refusing an attractive womans' advances.
> 
> She is way below my standards- Now that you have broken her heart, please move on.
> 
> Shoveling down pints of ice cream- Point of preference I suppose. If you want to gobble up wheat germ and bean curds when you're pregenant that's your business.
> 
> For the rest of you making disparaging remarks about someone you most likely will never know, please remove the fun house mirrors from your homes. You have no room to talk, being thin(which some of you certainly are not) does not equate to beauty, as is evidenced by some of the personal photos here. *


 Not that I don't agree that it is kind of sad if some people (those who made extreme comments and weren't being sarcastic) live their life being this shallow and insensitive... but I find it ironic that other posters (in their admonishment of them) insult their appearance.

i.e. ...You people should be ashamed of yourselves for judging her only for her appearance. Oh and by the way judging from your picture, your ugly...


----------



## laria

> _Originally posted by Jon J _
> *You have low blood sugar but need sugar free pies  *


I'm sure that the person with hypoglycemia can explain it better, but I think the reason people with hypoglycemia have low blood sugar is because when they eat the sugar, their body produces way too much insulin, which causes their blood sugar to plummet. So, to prevent that, you avoid eating sugar.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Well, dang it, we just had the blood sugar discussion last night, and I can't really remember it. It has to do with the body becoming insulin resistant. Ah well. If someone really wants to know, they can look it up.

At any rate, I'd been thinking about the whole "if fat is an 'insult,' then why isn't 'skinny' also an insult then?" (Someone asked that earlier in the thread.)

In my own opinion, skinny isn't an insult because I could easily imagine it be used as a compliment. In other words, like this: "You've lost so much weight! You're downright skinny!" (Although, I will admit, it's not always used as a compliment.)

Whereas, I can't think of one case where fat would be used as a compliment.

May all be obvious to you, but it wasn't to me when the question was asked.


----------



## pmyers

Just like everything..it's all in the context. Skinny could be used as both a compliment and an insult.


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by TIVO_GUY_HERE _
> *I just find it too funny that a topic "Leah Rimini Fat!" has 15+ pages of replies..... *


It's expanding quicker than Leah's waistline!

Glad my wife didn't go on the doctor recommended pie diet when she was pregnant! 

Frank


----------



## MacThor

If this thread would just die already, I'd have time to exercise.......


----------



## pmyers

I just post while on the treadmill


----------



## dansee

Donut curls:

And... one, two, one, two


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *Not that I don't agree that it is kind of sad if some people (those who made extreme comments and weren't being sarcastic) live their life being this shallow and insensitive... but I find it ironic that other posters (in their admonishment of them) insult their appearance.
> 
> i.e. ...You people should be ashamed of yourselves for judging her only for her appearance. Oh and by the way judging from your picture, your ugly... *


Thanks for putting words in my mouth. I never stated anyone was ugly. There is a vast difference between ugliness and beauty, you know, a middle ground. It was also fairly obvious that some of the folks making negative comments were not in the finest shape. So pot meet keetle.


----------



## Rkkeller

Strange how someone just becomes a member and their only 2 posts in the entire TiVo forum are here debating about being fat or not. Nothing of worth, no helpful TiVo advice, no TiVo questions, etc....

Sorry but I don't buy it. Post under your real handle.


Rich


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by Rkkeller _
> *Strange how someone just becomes a member and their only 2 posts in the entire TiVo forum are here debating about being fat or not. Nothing of worth, no helpful TiVo advice, no TiVo questions, etc....
> 
> Sorry but I don't buy it. Post under your real handle.
> 
> Rich *


Is it a prerequisite to have a certain amount of posts here in order to express an opinion? It's called Google, and during a search on Leah i stumbled across this site, jeeeeez.

OPinions about TV? On the whole I don't like it, but there some things worthwhile to watch on the cable stations, network TV is just lame.

Things I will watch

Six Feet Under-writing is superb as well as the acting.

Carnivale- Well filmed and written, creepy

Deadwood- Just kinda fun with the cs word tossed around at least 25 times per episode to enforce the idea you are not watching network TV.

Sopranos- Well written and acted

Unscripted- Funny and new

The history channel and Discovery are good, but can we give it up on the Car Garage shows?


----------



## fmowry

.....cueing up Big Fat Loser episodes for a marathon tonite.

Pizza anyone? I'm deficient in vitamins F, A, T.

Frank


----------



## pmyers

you must have mispelled her name like us too then for this thread to come up. A search for Leah Remini (the correct spelling) does not bring up this thread but Rimini will.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *you must have mispelled her name like us too then for this thread to come up. A search for Leah Remini (the correct spelling) does not bring up this thread but Rimini will. *


 Perhaps... but add the word "fat" to your search "Leah Remini fat" and this thread is the first google result.


----------



## Jon J

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *Oh and by the way judging from your picture, your ugly... *


Our ugly what?

Sorry. The syntax police made me do it.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *Perhaps... but add the word "fat" to your search "Leah Remini fat" and this thread is the first google result. *


but somehow I doubt she was searching for that, although that would be quite ironic.


----------



## MacThor

> _Originally posted by fmowry _
> *.....cueing up Big Fat Loser episodes for a marathon tonite.
> 
> Pizza anyone? I'm deficient in vitamins F, A, T.
> 
> Frank *


I'll hop in the car and head up I-95 now. How will I know when to stop? When the giant fat guy flags me down with his plush TiVo doll and the Pizza Hut "dippin strips" box? It comes with three sauces: Extra fat, extra calories and extra carbs.


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *but somehow I doubt she was searching for that, although that would be quite ironic. *


 Yeah I know she wasn't... I just wanted everyone to know they'd really accomplished something


----------



## 34payton

Guess i did mispell it, Gald to see you guys doing your homework.


BTW I'm glad to see that the assumption is that I am a woman even though my screen name is a Hall of Fame football player number and name.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Guess i did mispell it, Gald to see you guys doing your homework.
> 
> BTW I'm glad to see that the assumption is that I am a woman even though my screen name is a Hall of Fame football player number and name. *


Didn't you mention you'd been pregnant? That's generally a giant red flag as far as gender goes.


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Didn't you mention you'd been pregnant? That's generally a giant red flag as far as gender goes. *[/
> 
> No I never did.


----------



## dansee

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Didn't you mention you'd been pregnant? That's generally a giant red flag as far as gender goes. *


 Angie, I don't think I've ever adored you more...

I'm laughing so hard it's beginning to hurt. You're the best.


----------



## Proto

I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. Seriously if you think Leah Rimini is ugly and fat and blah blah blah, then stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF! Show us how it's done! At least she's putting herself out there. About 90% of you here are of the retarded notion that overweight, automatically equals ugly. GOOD. That leaves plenty of good, REAL women out there for the rest of us.


----------



## DaveBogart

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. Seriously if you think Leah Rimini is ugly and fat and blah blah blah, then stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF! About 90% of you here are of the retarded notion that overweight, automatically equals ugly. *


Not claiming that I'm a hottie, but my picture's right there; been there all along. I glad I'm of the 10 percent who don't automatically equate ugly with overweight. I thought she was ugly (hideously so) even when she wasn't packing a few extra pounds.


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. Seriously if you think Leah Rimini is ugly and fat and blah blah blah, then stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF! Show us how it's done! At least she's putting herself out there. About 90% of you here are of the retarded notion that overweight, automatically equals ugly. GOOD. That leaves plenty of good, REAL women out there for the rest of us. *


I really applaud Leah for "putting herself out there". Of course they aren't paying her a salary to put herself out there or anything.

If you want pics of me you'll have to go to my website, fmowryinthebuff.com, or buy my video, fmowry Gone Wild!

As for us retarded losers....we'll surely not get in the way of your pursuit of Oprah, Star Jones, Tyne Daly, Kirstie Alley, Nell Carter, Shirley Hemphill, Mindy Cohn, or Leah Remini. Or the pre-Subway Jared.

Knock yourself out.

Frank


----------



## daperlman

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. *


Perhaps I am overly sensitive. Being a cyclops it is really tough to meet people.

But I will try to type this through my sobbing. The 90% of us that are losers desperately want your friendship. What do we have to do for you to think we are cool?

Oh and since you wanted to see it. Here is my photo:








xoxoxo
Hugs an kisses


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. Seriously if you think Leah Rimini is ugly and fat and blah blah blah, then stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF! Show us how it's done! At least she's putting herself out there. About 90% of you here are of the retarded notion that overweight, automatically equals ugly. GOOD. That leaves plenty of good, REAL women out there for the rest of us. *


We aren't paid to be on a tv show about a hot wife and a fat husband......she is. Just as the show wouldn't be the same if Doug became skinny, so is the show not the same with a large Carrie.


----------



## KyleLC

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF!*


Where's your picture?


----------



## Jon J

> _Originally posted by DaveBogart _
> *I thought she was ugly (hideously so) even when she wasn't packing a few extra pounds. *


 I never considered her particularly attractive either, Dave.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *
> 
> BTW I'm glad to see that the assumption is that I am a woman even though my screen name is a Hall of Fame football player number and name. *


Because a woman couldn't be a football fan?


----------



## 34payton

Now these people who insulted someone about their looks are hurt by someone insulting them and then feign indifference, what a joke.


----------



## jebb

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Now these people who insulted someone about their looks are hurt by someone insulting them and then feign indifference, what a joke. *


If they're feigning indifference, how do you know they're hurt?


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by jebb _
> *If they're feigning indifference, how do you know they're hurt? *


Because they are far too insecure to NOT reply. If something has no effect on you, why bother. They feel some innate need to defend themselves in a snide or snotty way trying to make others feel inferior.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *...If something has no effect on you, why bother...*


Yet here you are, making your first and only posts, in a thread about an overweight actress.....

At least we were discussing how it impacts the show.


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *Yet here you are, making your first and only posts, in a thread about an overweight actress.....
> 
> At least we were discussing how it impacts the show. *


Yrah, how it impacts the show, who cares? What most cared about was an opportunity to rip someone that they thought was less than perfect, unlike themselves. So please stop hiding behind the premise that it is about the impact on the show. Let the producers of the show know of your opinions, or plain just don't watch it. I'm sure they'll eventually get the message. You people are like folks who buy a baseball ticket thinking that entitles you to cuss out an opposing players mother. It's the same kind of convoluted logic.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Yrah, how it impacts the show, who cares? What most cared about was an opportunity to rip someone that they thought was less than perfect, unlike themselves. So please stop hiding behind the premise that it is about the impact on the show. Let the producers of the show know of your opinions, or plain just don't watch it. I'm sure they'll eventually get the message. You people are like folks who buy a baseball ticket thinking that entitles you to cuss out an opposing players mother. It's the same kind of convoluted logic. *


What in the heck do you think this forum is for? It's to discuss TV shows! Perhaps you should move on to another forum if this one is so disturbing to you....


----------



## tspatrick

> _Originally posted by Proto _
> *I'm sorry but I think most of you people here are losers. Seriously if you think Leah Rimini is ugly and fat and blah blah blah, then stop being wussies and POST PICS OF YOURSELF! Show us how it's done! At least she's putting herself out there. About 90% of you here are of the retarded notion that overweight, automatically equals ugly. GOOD. That leaves plenty of good, REAL women out there for the rest of us. *


Yeah, post pictures of yourselves. Because we all know you fat slobs have no ability to tell when someone else is overweight. Only the skinny people among us can do that. 
Or...wait...only the fat slobs can make judgments on someone else's weight. The skinny people have no idea who is fat.
No...I mean...now I am just confused. Proto who is it again that gets to say if they think someone weighs too much?


----------



## 34payton

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *What in the heck do you think this forum is for? It's to discuss TV shows! Perhaps you should move on to another forum if this one is so disturbing to you.... *


OK keep pretending that that's why this thread has gone on and on. There are three other threads with a total of forty posts in them concerning this show, while other shows have hundreds. You can keep sellin' but I ain't buyin'.

I should leave? Why so you can all exist in a vacum and not have to deal with any outside opinions? If this is what you want I suggest you talk to the Mods about making it a closed forum or club, then you can be like Augusta National.


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *You people are like folks who buy a baseball ticket thinking that entitles you to cuss out an opposing players mother. It's the same kind of convoluted logic. *


Exactly! If the Orioles sign Sammy Sosa and he plays as crappy as he did this past year, F--- his mother!

I watch King of Queens for the entertainment value. Part of that value is guessing how much Leah has ballooned up since the last episode. The other is the dynamic between skinny wife and fat husband. That is gone.

I'm waiting for her to pass Doug up. And then Arthur has to eat dog food he steals from their friend the dog walker because Doug and Carrie have eaten all of the human food in the house.

Then Leah gets fired from her job at the law office because the partners decide to hire the svelte Camerin Mannheim to take her place. Doug divorces her and marries Ally McBeal.

Back to the (even) skinnier wife and fat husband premise to the show.

Why are you here again?

Frank


----------



## pmyers

no, what I'm saying is that this forum is to discuss whatever aspect about a particular show we want to talk about. Wether that is a plot line, character development, how somebody's acting is, or even a weight issue. For you to come in here and tell us what we should or should not be talking about is not right....especially from somebody who only stumbled in here magically from doing a Google on Leah.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by KyleLC _
> *I think what he meant was, "If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen!" *


well said


----------



## KyleLC

You're quick! I deleted my post because I saw you had already replied!


----------



## 34payton

Awww am I upsetting you little clique? 

Waaaaaahhhhh!!!! We want to say whatever we want with no reprisal, unless someone shares our views they should not speak. This place isn't about discussing anything other than how right you all are and how wrong everyone else is, in other words, a huge circle jerk.

Frank, thanks for proving the animal kingdom right about parents consuming their young. I knew there was a reason and ********** like you are it.

With much love,
Sammy Sosa


----------



## pmyers

Obviously your new. Perhaps try venturing out and read some other threads in this forum to get a feel for what discussion are like here. We are very much about difference in opinions, just not apprecitive of somebody coming in and telling us what we should or should not be talking about. You can disagree and debate all you want, just don't make personal attacks. This is all explained in the forum rules, btw.


----------



## 34payton

I understand, someone can tell Sosa, f--- his mother, becuase Sosa doesn't post here. Someone can call Leah a fat pig,cow, slob, blimp, moose, and lardarse she doesn't post here. These are personal attacks, are they not? An attack on someones person does not mean they actually have to be there to receive it i.e newspapers, tv, and film. But enough with semantics, life is good in double standard land.


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Awww am I upsetting you little clique?
> 
> Waaaaaahhhhh!!!! We want to say whatever we want with no reprisal, unless someone shares our views they should not speak. This place isn't about discussing anything other than how right you all are and how wrong everyone else is, in other words, a huge circle jerk.
> 
> Frank, thanks for proving the animal kingdom right about parents consuming their young. I knew there was a reason and ********** like you are it.
> 
> With much love,
> Sammy Sosa *


Somehow I'm reminded of this earlier post of yours:



> Because they are far too insecure to NOT reply. If something has no effect on you, why bother. They feel some innate need to defend themselves in a snide or snotty way trying to make others feel inferior.


How's life in _your_ double-standard land?


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *I understand, someone can tell Sosa, f--- his mother, becuase Sosa doesn't post here. Someone can call Leah a fat pig,cow, slob, blimp, moose, and lardarse she doesn't post here. These are personal attacks, are they not? An attack on someones person does not mean they actually have to be there to receive it i.e newspapers, tv, and film. But enough with semantics, life is good in double standard land. *


I was reffering to the rules setup by the owner of these boards that does not allow members to make personal attacks on other members. Making personal attacks on anybody else is fair game especially people in TV as this particular forum is about TV shows. Understand?


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *OK keep pretending that that's why this thread has gone on and on. There are three other threads with a total of forty posts in them concerning this show, while other shows have hundreds.*


The ONLY reason this thread has gone on so long is because some people have had a very strong reaction to the thread and have strongly disagreed with and sometimes insulted those who think Leah Remini is overweight. The thread would have died a LONG time ago if not for that. Most of the posts on the "she's fat" side have been humorous and light hearted, but sometimes insensitive.

We discuss TV shows here. There's not much discussion about sitcoms because there's usually not much to discuss. It's much more interesting to discuss a complex show like Lost than it is to discuss a sitcom like King of Queens. Leah Remini's weight gain has affected the show in many viewers' eyes, so we're discussing it.

The conversation has gone beyond the show because people have come in and steered the conversation in the direction of pregnancy or our society's obsession with unrealistic body types. Some people have become members of the forum just so that they could steer the conversation in this way.


----------



## pmyers

btw...I saw a funny one last night. It was the one where he had Carrie as the "upstairs wife" and the dog walker girl as the "downstairs wife". Then he gets busted for having the "stadium wife". 

Actually, Leah should be happy about this thread as some people have specifically said they had never seen the show until this thread


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I watched that episode last night as well. It was funny. I haven't watched the show in years. Maybe I should watch it more.

This thread has gone from annoying the crap out of me to amusing me to no end. Too bad every crappy thread couldn't do that.


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by 34payton _
> *Awww am I upsetting you little clique?
> 
> Waaaaaahhhhh!!!! We want to say whatever we want with no reprisal, unless someone shares our views they should not speak. This place isn't about discussing anything other than how right you all are and how wrong everyone else is, in other words, a huge circle jerk.
> 
> Frank, thanks for proving the animal kingdom right about parents consuming their young. I knew there was a reason and ********** like you are it.
> 
> With much love,
> Sammy Sosa *


Get your panties in a bunch about fatty comments but calling people names who disagree with you is OK? Nice.

Go get a box of twinkies and chill. There are plenty of people here disagreeing with some of our opinions that Leah learns her scripts at Krisyp Kreme.

As for parents eating their young, that might explain Leah Remini's weight gain. Has anyone seen her baby since the delivery? Thanks for the insight!

Frank


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Twinkies and chili. That sounds pretty good. Particularly if you throw in a side of Krispy Kreme.


----------



## Jason Hoover

I just saw last weeks episode, it looked like Leah may be losing some weight. I walked into this thread not because I found her fat and unattractive but because I found it annoying that the show was trying to hide her weight. I assumed she had a baby but was not sure.

I think Leah is probably an attractive person. As far as appearances go I think she was more attractive when she was thinner. I don't believe she is unattractive now that she is heavier. As far as personality goes I can't comment on Leah's attractiveness. Carey on the other hand I find very unattractive based on her personality.

As far as pregnancy and cravings go I've always heard (from Doctor's or from pregnant women who heard from their doctor's) that pregnant women often crave detergents. The only explanation they have given is that their body needs, or thinks it needs, more minerals. Either this is a widely held/believed rumor/urban myth (like cell phones and pumping gas), a widely believed/accepted theory, or just an undocumented easy answer. If it is such BS why hasn't someone determined the actual cause of the cravings or why isn't there more opposition to the "what the body needs" argument?


----------



## MassD

To me, this isn't a question of vanity or attractiveness... its a question of health.

If Leah was a healthy weight before her pregancy, than anything beyond 25-35 pounds is not only excessive, its dangerous. And in most cases, anything beyond 40lbs is simply unacceptable, under almost any circumstance. 

I saw the documentry on her pregancy, and I was a bit taken back by the flippant attitude about her diet, her exercise and her weight gain... She ate total crap for the most part... And yes... cravings aside... what a mother eats is what her baby eats. Eating swill means the baby is consuming swill. Pregnancy is not just free pass to hit the fudge ripple and ho-hos...

Of course, what do all those doctors, nutritionists and their countless studies know about what is best for a pregnant mother and her baby? *smirk*


----------



## pmyers

There was a documentary? Seriously?


----------



## alpacaboy

I was just (gasp) reading another forum, saw this and thought of this thread...

Now what I used to think was annoying, and now am learning to find entertainment in is: This thread just will not die. Every time I think it's finally going to vanish and never be seen again, someone new to the thread discovers it, is offended by it, and is compelled to reply to it, thus forcing those words LRF right back to the top o the list... I think that's happenned at least twice so far.


----------



## Jason Hoover

I agree, the too skinny comment can be offensive. I used to be very thin, but never took offense when people would comment. But now there is a new family situation on my Wife's side and there is a girl, probably 6 years old, and she is sickly thin. Every time I see her (which isn't very often, and has only been twice) I can't help but say "She is sooooo skinnny!!!!" in a shocked tone. As soon as I say it I get embarrassed and realize how insensitive it is, but so far both times I couldn't help it.


----------



## 5thcrewman

> _Originally posted by MassD _
> *...Pregnancy is not just free pass to hit the fudge ripple and ho-hos...*


Who you callin' a Ho?


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *There was a documentary? Seriously? *


pmyers,
I certainly wasn't joking when I mentioned way back in this thread!

Porkin' up with Leah Remini, on VH1

Frank


----------



## MassD

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *There was a documentary? Seriously? *


Yep... my wife saved it... it was one of those reality things, where cameras followed her around. Iit wasn't really a documentry I suppose...


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by fmowry _
> *pmyers,
> I certainly wasn't joking when I mentioned way back in this thread!
> 
> Porkin' up with Leah Remini, on VH1
> 
> Frank *


oh man. I'm sorry I missed that. That would be great to watch after everything in this thread. I'm going to have to try and find a transcript or something of that show!


----------



## MacThor

> _Originally posted by daperlman _
> *Oh and since you wanted to see it. Here is my photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxoxo
> Hugs an kisses *


Dude, looks like you're starting to get a belly..........


----------



## pmyers

and it looks like you might have a vitamin C deficiency. Might I suggest some apple pie?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

They rerun that special occassionally. You should be able to catch it at some point.


----------



## 5thcrewman

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *They rerun that special occassionally. You should be able to catch it at some point. *


It's NOT like hard to miss!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Leah was on Dennis Miller tonight on CNBC. She actually looked pretty good. You could tell she's not back to her pre-pregnancy weight, and she may never get there, but she looks tons better than she did at the start of the season. She said her baby is seven months old and I don't know how far in advance they film KoQ episodes, but Dennis Miller is filmed live every day so that was a current look at her. 

Just thought I'd post an update and keep this thread alive!


----------



## DaveBogart

> _Originally posted by devdogaz _
> *Leah was on Dennis Miller...she looks tons better...*


OK, I'm gettin' tired of these fat references!


----------



## Jon J

Would you prefer *half-ton*?


----------



## 5thcrewman

Lookit trucks nowadays- even half-tons are getting bigger!


----------



## dealio

Tanks snappa77...I needed a reminder of why I used to deam after her like mahlon sez he did. I mean I think she has let herself go. She shpuld have lost more of the preg weight by now. As far as Kevin James ever losing enough weight to be sexy...come on now..This is the time of the "fat guy" in comedy on TV. Think Still Standing character lead...Cedric the Entertainer...John Goodman...so many to name...so much weight to lose.
I keep watching King of Queens hoping for more signs of improvement in the weight dept. Still weighting.....


----------



## pmyers

I just saw this one a few nights ago:



> Title: Fat City
> Series 1, Episode 2
> Sitcom about a working-class man making what he can of family life. When Arthur unpacks in his new room, he shows Doug a picture of Carrie's mother, who was very overweight in later life. Worried that the same thing might happen to his wife, Doug tries to convince Carrie to go on a diet, but in order to do so he has to pretend to want to diet.


----------



## rclark77

I just got back from Asia and watched last week's show off the TiVo.

It sticks in my mind so much that Carrie is basically a cow now that I did a search for her name to try to find the explanation. I had lost faith in the pregnancy explanation. She appears to be carrying around 50 lbs after the pregnancy which is not typical at all. She wears sweats at least once on every episode now and the metamorphosis is so extreme that it destroys the premise of the show in that Doug isn't a lazy slob with a gorgeous wife, he is a lazy slob with the kind of cranky, unattractive wife you'd expect to see him with. I remember the days of hoping for a shot of her exiting the scene in a pair of jeans!

I have no other reason to post except to complain. The ironic part is that I am going to my first sitcom taping two weeks from now for the show. I am still excited about going but eerily, I am going to watch Doug, not Carrie, now that is pathetic...for me and her.


----------



## C Turner Joy

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water....


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by Caillou _
> *While Carrie has put on a few pounds, and is not the hot chick she used to be, I still find her much more attractive than Dough.
> *


Are we talking chocolate chip cookie dough, or just plain bread dough? If it's chocolate chip, I'd have to go with the dough.


----------



## C Turner Joy

Doh!


----------



## tspatrick

Has anyone seen the promo for Wed night's episode?

"When do you tell your wife she's getting fat?"

and

"She came downstairs wearing sweatpants."
"So."
"*My* sweatpants."


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by tspatrick _
> *Has anyone seen the promo for Wed night's episode?
> 
> "When do you tell your wife she's getting fat?"
> 
> and
> 
> "She came downstairs wearing sweatpants."
> "So."
> "My sweatpants." *


So I guess they do read this board


----------



## buckeyenut

The King of Queens - 02.09.2005 - "Doug wants to tell Carrie she's too fat." - CBS' words.... Not mine.


----------



## Havana Brown

It's on tonite, yeay! I'll be watching in my sweats!


----------



## pmyers

DCchick said:


> It's on tonite, yeay! I'll be watching in my sweats!


/tease

With a piece of apple pie!


----------



## ClutchBrake

DCchick said:


> I'll be watching in my sweats!


His or yours?


----------



## Havana Brown

Must stop and buy ice cream on the way home.


----------



## zyzzx

I watched "Old School" tonight and the scenes with Leah reminded me of this thread. I don't know about her figure today but she looks _great_ in this movie.


----------



## pmyers

I sure got a kick out of last night's episode. It was good they finally addressed the weight gain. I think it would have been a little better if they would have come up with an excuse on why she had gained the weight, but it was still funny.

It does look like she's getting back into shape.


----------



## Havana Brown

It was FUNNY!!!!!


In the end she wanted Doug to tell her she didn't need to lose any weight. Typical woman!


----------



## pmyers

DCchick said:


> It was FUNNY!!!!!
> 
> In the end she wanted Doug to tell her she didn't need to lose any weight. Typical woman!


"I'm suppose to say yes here, right?"


----------



## rclark77

Last night's show was funny but I have two comments:

She does NOT look like she is getting back into shape. Did you see the scene with her trying to get on the blue jeans? Those are the biggest thighs I think I have ever seen on someone who is not morbidly obese.

Second, they basically ended the show with her saying that she didn't need to lose any weight which means this must be a permanent look! OH MY!!


----------



## pmyers

I also thought it would have been funny if Deacon and the guys had said something like "we were beginning to think she was pregnant" or something like that.


----------



## super dave

rclark77 said:


> Last night's show was funny but I have two comments:
> 
> She does NOT look like she is getting back into shape. Did you see the scene with her trying to get on the blue jeans? Those are the biggest thighs I think I have ever seen on someone who is not morbidly obese.
> 
> Second, they basically ended the show with her saying that she didn't need to lose any weight which means this must be a permanent look! OH MY!!


----------



## SparkleMotion

This thread is FAT!


----------



## bareyb

rclark77 said:


> Last night's show was funny but I have two comments:
> 
> She does NOT look like she is getting back into shape.  Did you see the scene with her trying to get on the blue jeans? Those are the biggest thighs I think I have ever seen on someone who is not morbidly obese.
> 
> Second, they basically ended the show with her saying that she didn't need to lose any weight which means this must be a permanent look! OH MY!!


I think she looks like she's lost about 15 pounds already and has about 20 more to go. I also bet you a buck there's no way on earth a fox like Leah is going to let herself stay fat. Not unless she has a whopper of a food addiction, in which case she would need to seek help. I do not like the way it was handled in the show. It would have been much more interesting for her to admit she has a problem and then do something about it. I don't suppose that fits with her character though...

Either way, I'm glad to see her looking better and I have no doubt she will get her old bod back. At least it will look like it with clothes on... If she breast feeds her Kid then the boobies might need some work later on to recapture their former... You know, glory? I still think she's damn good looking, but she's not a 10 like she used to be. Now she's about a 7. Nothing wrong with that necessarily. I'm a 7 myself and that's after losing 100 pounds...


----------



## pmyers

Leah actually left me a message: http://www.leahremini.net/voice/Leah message.wav


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> Leah actually left me a message: http://www.leahremini.net/voice/Leah message.wav


Big kisses!!!


----------



## nataylor

bareyb said:


> Big kisses!!!


From a big lady!


----------



## JYoung

bareyb said:


> .... Not unless she has a whopper of a food addiction, in which case she would need to seek help....


Fat chance of that happening as she is a Scientologist


----------



## bareyb

JYoung said:


> Fat chance of that happening as she is a Scientologist


Oh my God... What the heck are they giving these people that shrinks their heads to the point that Scientology looks appealing? I guess it's not so bad if you are a famous person. They tend to kiss celebs booties. Whatever size that booty happens to be at any given time...


----------



## 5thcrewman

Oh and the line from the 2/15 Scrubs- something about the 'fat slob who marries the hot chick who wouldn't look at him twice" must be a well-known plot device if they are joking about it there


----------



## alpacaboy

5thcrewman said:


> Oh and the line from the 2/15 Scrubs- something about the 'fat slob who marries the hot chick who wouldn't look at him twice" must be a well-known plot device if they are joking about it there


KoQ
According to Jim
That-one-with-Jason-Alexander
...
Honeymooners?


----------



## MacThor

alpacaboy said:


> KoQ
> According to Jim
> That-one-with-Jason-Alexander
> ...
> Honeymooners?


Still Standing
Center of the Universe


----------



## fmowry

The Rosie Show

Frank


----------



## Rkkeller

What about Kristy Alley ? She balloned big time and she used to be hot years ago. I gasp when I see her now in the commercials. Talk about letting yourself go.


Rich


----------



## pmyers

At this point I just wonder why they insist on dressing her in "sweats" all the time. She looks better when they have her dressed up for work.


----------



## pmyers

true, but I've seen her on the show (recently) in clothes that actually do make her look good (or better at least). The sweats are just silly.


----------



## getbak

Adding to the list...

Flintstones
Simpsons
Family Guy



And, on topic...I thought she looked like she had lost weight on last night's episode. I agree that the sweat shirts really don't benefit her.


----------



## kar74

O.K. - after skimming over this HUGE thread, I had to add my .02...

I absolutely love KoQ! I've never been a big fan of Leah Remini, but she works well in the show. I think Kevin James truly makes the show what it is. Sure there is the "hot chick married to fat guy" factor, but I think the writing is key.

Sure, Leah has gained weight, but she also gave birth. Unlike so many other actresses that bounce right back after having a baby, she seems to be having a tougher time taking the lbs. off. No biggie. So she's a little chunkier in the hips and face - give it time. I speak from experience when I say pregnancy pounds are much tougher to lose than regular "I ate to much" pounds. I gave birth in September and it's been an uphill battle - but it's happening - slowly, but surely. Your whole body changes after giving birth - fat redistributes to places you never thought it would! Frustrating.  Give Leah time. Be patient, men...I'm sure she'll be back to her old self (or close to it) someday. In the meantime, turn the channel if she just doesn't do it for you anymore.  

For the record - I also think Kevin is a cutie.  

~kar

P.S. - I'm new around here so....niea - congrats on the pregnancy! :up: Is this your first?


----------



## super dave

Rkkeller said:


> What about Kristy Alley ? She balloned big time and she used to be hot years ago. I gasp when I see her now in the commercials. Talk about letting yourself go.
> 
> Rich


Well she is the Fat Actress afterall.


----------



## MacThor

With all the $.02 being added to this thread, Dave Bott has made himself at least a dollar.

A FAT dollar.


----------



## pmyers

I don't know how to see how many people are ignoring you with the new forum upgrade...but I'm sure a few people have added me due to this thread.


----------



## questfortruth

I *was* going to add yet another .02, but this is one incoherent thread...


----------



## DaveBogart

kar74 said:


> For the record - I also think Kevin is a cutie.


As are you! But who from Cleveland isn't?


----------



## kar74

DaveBogart said:


> As are you! But who from Cleveland isn't?


I'm flattered & blushing...  

~kar


----------



## BrettStah

Glad they mentioned the weight gain two episodes ago... even though she's lost a good bit of the weight by now. Also, maybe it's coincidental, but the most recent episode is the first one in a long time that I did not notice her weight.


----------



## Warren

fat thin that lady is still hot.


----------



## pmyers

I don't know what this show would do if jogging suits weren't "In". I swear they have her in sweats in every scene!

I liked Burt Reynolds in last night's episode.


----------



## Talon

warrenevans said:


> fat thin that lady is still hot.


To each his own.

Fat, thin, to me shes not.


----------



## Talon

Rkkeller said:


> What about Kristy Alley ? She balloned big time and she used to be hot years ago. I gasp when I see her now in the commercials. Talk about letting yourself go.
> 
> Rich


Shes terrible. But from some women in this thread thier opinion would be that men are hung up on looks and we must want women to look like skeletons and its not reality.


----------



## grant33

What is the record for longest running post in this forum? This one seems to be sticking around longer than cockroaches. It's always on the first page. Granted, I just put it back at the top by posting........


----------



## Warren

Talon said:


> But from some women in this thread thier opinion would be that men are hung up on looks and we must want women to look like skeletons and its not reality.


I love the big women  Thin girls are nice to look at but I love big women.    :up:


----------



## Talon

warrenevans said:


> I love the big women  Thin girls are nice to look at but I love big women.    :up:


I think thats great. I have found some big women attractive sometimes. I just hate hearing how men have a problem for liking thin women. I prefer thin women and make no apologies for it.


----------



## pmyers

Some pregnant shots:

http://www.eastcoastbob.com/leah3.htm

http://www.eastcoastbob.com/leah1.htm

Interesting article on the fat guy/thin women based sitcoms:
http://www.gawker.com/news/media/trends/fat-men-hot-wives-trend-over-029018.php


----------



## 5thcrewman

warrenevans said:


> ...Thin girls are nice to look at ...


'Cuz you can see everything

....like ribs!!


----------



## questfortruth

She's not doing it for me any more. The sultry, come-hither pornstar look helped to offset the *****y, obnoxious, henpecking personality.

She's not ugly or anything- far from it- but I'm pretty sure that none of the 18-34 male viewers are wishing that they could switch places with Doug.

Loved Burt Reynolds as the coach...


----------



## bareyb

warrenevans said:


> I love the big women  Thin girls are nice to look at but I love big women.    :up:


Nothing more sexy than a Gal who's at risk for congestive heart failure.


----------



## questfortruth

Wow, yet another episode about how Carrie's looks have gone downhill.

How many more variations on this theme can the writers come up with?

I got one... Doug and Carrie guest star on, "The Biggest Loser"


----------



## questfortruth

also...excellent cameo by Bas Rutten, the Pride Fighting champ, as the bouncer.


----------



## toddvj

Wow, this thread is still going! Did you see her gut hanging out of her shirt last night? I won't say the 'D' Word, but...

Then when she talked about going to the nightclub, she'd need to lose 10 lbs first.

And it's not because she's 35 that construction workers don't harass her, it's because she's fat!


----------



## Inundated

I guess as long as the show deals with it, this thread will NEVER DIE. 

50 years from now, whatever form TCF takes, young people will see this thread and say "who was Leah Rimini? And why do we still care how much she weighs?"


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Maybe her name will enter the English lexicon as a signifier for premenopausal angst -- our contribution to posterity.


----------



## pmyers

Fool Me Twice said:


> Maybe her name will enter the English lexicon as a signifier for premenopausal angst -- our contribution to posterity.


kinda like "I hope she doesn't pull a "Rimini" when she gets pregnant"?


----------



## 5thcrewman

pmyers said:


> kinda like "I hope she doesn't pull a "Rimini" when she gets pregnant"?


*Choose one*
I hope she doesn't pull:

a Burke
an Alley
a Remini
her finger!


----------



## acidman

I totally agree. She is still a very beautiful women. For us guys whom actually like a women more than 90LB's, she's great. I hope she says screw the producers and the thin-o-centric world and stays like she is. It's refreshing once in a while to see a normal sized women with some curves. She stills rocks. Courtney Cox, Gwentyth Paltrow, Jennifer Aniston and Lara Flynn Boyle all look like they are starving themselves just to stay "hot". Nasty at best. Obviously not everyone has the same tastes, but we have all certainly had plenty of women who have the body of a ten year old boy grace our televisions for long enough. Go Leah!!!


----------



## SparkleMotion

*The Thread That Would Not Die!*


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's Alive. IT'S ALIVE!!!!


----------



## pmyers

You wouldn't believe the smile I had on my face when I checked my inbox and saw a reply from this thread


----------



## boscodegama

It's an interesting note, I think, that what defines beauty in a society ( society being the collective consciousness which in this case, for most American men is thin ) is often opposite if what is naturally obtainable in the lifestyle.

For instance, in our culture it's quite easy to become overweight. We have an abundance of everything. So, being thin is hard work for a lot of people and therefore a "desirable" quality.

However, in some cultures, overweight women are seen as beautiful. In these same cultures there is a scarcity of everything and everyone works really hard doing a lot of manual labor and therefore, by nature, most people are thin.

I've always found this fascinating. I am a thin girl guy and don't make any apologies, but it always makes me wonder, is this some sort of natural selection. I mean usually thin means fit and that means you have time and energy to do those things and are in good shape for raising and rearing children. The opposite could be said of the other culture, that by being overweight in a society where thin is the norm is proof that you have enough resources to raise the child.

At any rate, the show is flat since she had the baby. For whatever reasons.


----------



## JoeBarbs

boscodegama said:


> At any rate, the show is flat since she had the baby. For whatever reasons.


unlike her belly


----------



## Fish Man

devdogaz said:


> It's Alive. IT'S ALIVE!!!!


AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!

Run away

run away

run away

run away...


----------



## Inundated

Make It Stop!!!!!


----------



## pmyers

Inundated said:


> Make It Stop!!!!!


The weight gain? I agree


----------



## Inundated

pmyers said:


> The weight gain? I agree


It's all your fault!!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

How many people have registered here just to defend Leah's honor? At least three I think.


----------



## pmyers

Fool Me Twice said:


> How many people have registered here just to defend Leah's honor? At least three I think.


well....the same number that Google "Leah Rimini Fat"


----------



## Inundated

Fool Me Twice said:


> How many people have registered here just to defend Leah's honor? At least three I think.


Maybe Leah herself has been here. I mean, HWSNBN* from "Amazing Race 6" apparently decided to show up here and defend himself. 

* - He Who Shall Not Be Named


----------



## pmyers

Yeah, maybe HWSNEAM* has been here.

*- Her Who Should Not Eat As Much

/kidding...just kidding.


----------



## pmyers

Hey...a new season is getting ready to start.


----------



## anom

pmyers said:


> Hey...a new season is getting ready to start.


Are you just bored?


----------



## 5thcrewman

Fortunately my Tivo has some 'room' on Monday nights to see if she's 'lost a first grader' yet!


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> Hey...a new season is getting ready to start.


ROFLMAO.    When I got an e-mail that this thread had been bumped, I just knew it had to be you. I love it!!!


----------



## Apok

She was on Ellen the other day and looked thin. Even had an evening gown on at one point.


----------



## Jesda

God, she's gorgeous either way.


----------



## Johnny Dazzle

I saw her on some entertainment show bashing Brooke Shields (Leah's a scientologist methinks) for wanting to kill her baby without medication, telling the world that she just can't lose the last 15 pounds.


----------



## dr_mal

Johnny Dazzle said:


> (Leah's a scientologist methinks)


She is. (link) Deduct 10 "hot" points.


----------



## Jesda

Thats a big negative for me too. Anyone who thinks like Tom Cruise loses about 1000 points.


----------



## Frylock

At least she hasn't gone on the Today show and flipped out at Matt Lauer yet like Cruise did. Oh wait, give her time.


----------



## SR2

Frylock said:


> At least she hasn't gone on the Today show and flipped out at Matt Lauer yet like Cruise did. Oh wait, give her time.


If they are gonna be in the trendy cult, they have to act the part.


----------



## Havana Brown

I saw the new episode and while she's not back to her pre-baby weight, she's not ask big as she was a few months ago. They're still dressing her up in the track suits, which just do nothing for her. The whole food story line does crack me up though since she's not the hot stuff she used to be.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

JustAllie said:


> I think it's Kevin James' turn to lose weight and look hot.


Exactly! I can't believe you guys are saying that about her with that fatso aboard!!!! Give me a break, at least she had a baby, whats his excuse?~?~?


----------



## pmyers

IwantmyTiVo said:


> Exactly! I can't believe you guys are saying that about her with that fatso aboard!!!! Give me a break, at least she had a baby, whats his excuse?~?~?


Did you forget the entire concept of the show?: Fat guy marries unbelievably hot wife....hilarity ensues?


----------



## tiams

toddvj said:


> C'mon breezy, it's not like she's a couple pounds overweight, she's HUGE. She's at least as big now as when she was pregnant, if not bigger. The show just doesn't work like it used to. If Carrie gets hit on, I just think "yeah, right, THAT would happen." She's disgusting. The show's producers should've given her an ultimatum to lose the weight back. Or they should at least not pretend that she looks the same as before.


Please post a full length picture of yourself.


----------



## SR2

tiams said:


> Please post a full length picture of yourself.


I'm assuming the previous poster does not hold him/herself out as a sexy person on a weeky series, thus making it necessary to post a picture to state an opinion.


----------



## DLiquid

This thread is like Groundhog Day. It's a circle of the same posts over and over again. Now we're back to the "post a picture of yourself" part.


----------



## Ba Boop

Hey, even my 22 year old girlfriend, thats half my age, that watches every rerun at 3 a day because it's her favorite show, who used to weigh 104lbs @ 5' tall till I teased her about her fat arms and then got down to 95lbs....THINKS SHE IS A FAT PIG!!!


----------



## jlb

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## bdlucas

Wow, this thread still going? What a blast from the past! Anyone for reviving the "HR10-250 preorder" thread from hell?


----------



## Ba Boop

We'll have MPEG-4 before she looses weight...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

jlb said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42


Her progressive dress sizes?


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Ba Boop said:


> Hey, even my 22 year old girlfriend, thats half my age, that watches every rerun at 3 a day because it's her favorite show, who used to weigh 104lbs @ 5' tall till I teased her about her fat arms and then got down to 95lbs....THINKS SHE IS A FAT PIG!!!


So what's your point? Shes young and immature..whats YOUR excuse


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

pmyers said:


> Did you forget the entire concept of the show?: Fat guy marries unbelievably hot wife....hilarity ensues?


I don't think its hilarious at all. I think his character is a moron and I think her character is annoying as well. Why does he have to be overweight (or her underweight) to be funny ?

What are the country statistics now, 2/3 of our population is overweight? This is reality. If it bothers you that much, don't watch the show! Plenty of other stupid comedies to watch.

Here's a show for you: Surface. There was an episode where the teenager was having a pool party. Not a single person there had even any chubbiness to them. It was so obvious it was stupid. Go watch that (Guess what, its on at the same time as King of Queens - ENJOY)


----------



## SR2

IwantmyTiVo said:


> What are the country statistics now, 2/3 of our population is overweight? This is reality. If it bothers you that much, don't watch the show! Plenty of other stupid comedies to watch.


OK, 2/3 of the population is fat, unhealthy and needs to lose weight. Magically, that means that people can't state an opinion on a message board about a show that some of them probably watch and and enjoy. What a novel concept in TV - the mismatched couple.

Hey, "if the [posts] bother you that much...."


----------



## Talon

IwantmyTiVo said:


> What are the country statistics now, 2/3 of our population is overweight? This is reality.


Yes, its an unfortunate reality that shouldn't be ignored or accepted. For most people its unhealthy.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

SR2 said:


> Magically, that means that people can't state an opinion on a message board about a show that some of them probably watch and and enjoy.
> 
> Hey, "if the [posts] bother you that much...."


You are missing the point entirely.

Its not the fact that you are voicing your opinion that is bothering some people, but the fact that you even think this way at all. I think its kind of sad the way people judge people they don't even know and can be so cruel.

BTW, just because someone is skinny does not mean they are necessarily healthier than a heavier person either.


----------



## SR2

IwantmyTiVo said:


> You are missing the point entirely.
> 
> Its not the fact that you are voicing your opinion that is bothering some people, but the fact that you even think this way at all. I think its kind of sad the way people judge people they don't even know and can be so cruel.


No, I got the point perfectly well. Shows are on the air, and actors are on the air, in large part due to physical characteristics. Therefore, that issue is fair game for discussion whether it is fat, skinny, ugly, beautiful, or whatever. In this case, as someone mentioned, the show is presumably based in "large part" on their physical characteristics.

"That you think that way at all" -- Welcome to reality, no matter how much you obviously may want to ignore it. If you didn't "think that way" you would not be responding here in the first place.

I caught a few minutes of the "Biggest Loser" last night. I can imagine watching that show of obese people, based on their obesity, and thinking "Gee, they are just normal, healthy people. I do not understand. Why is this show not about butterflies and walking in the garden..."



IwantmyTiVo said:


> BTW, just because someone is skinny does not mean they are necessarily healthier than a heavier person either.


And? People of a healthy weight with cancer may also be less healthy than fat people too but this is not a thread about that class, nor is it a thread about "who is less healthy than fat people."

This is two posts in a row where you have also made up what the posters to which you respond think. Surprise.


----------



## pmyers

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I don't think its hilarious at all. I think his character is a moron and I think her character is annoying as well. Why does he have to be overweight (or her underweight) to be funny ?...


Whether you find it funny or not, that is exactly what this show was/is based upon. It's pretty obvious that you know little to nothing about the show.


----------



## NatasNJ

IwantmyTiVo said:


> Here's a show for you: Surface. There was an episode where the teenager was having a pool party. Not a single person there had even any chubbiness to them. It was so obvious it was stupid. Go watch that (Guess what, its on at the same time as King of Queens - ENJOY)


I was thinking the samething with the biggest loser epsiode I saw the other night. The whole show consisted of fat people, even the host! What is up with that? LOL!

Also rich kids in Cali all being at a party and being in shape is hardly an impossible situation. I have been in that same situation 10 years ago in Texas and not a single overweight person.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

pmyers said:


> Whether you find it funny or not, that is exactly what this show was/is based upon. It's pretty obvious that you know little to nothing about the show.


I have watched the show several times, and while I do think the show is funny sometimes, I don't feel like the humor comes from the fact that Doug is big and/or and Carrie being small.

To me the show is based on an idiot husband and a condescending wife.

I guess everyone has their opinion about this, just like I have mine, and we are all free to state those opinions here.

For the 2/3 of you out there who are in the overweight category, feel good in knowing what those other 1/3 are saying behind your back.


----------



## DevdogAZ

IwantmyTiVo said:


> You are missing the point entirely.
> 
> Its not the fact that you are voicing your opinion that is bothering some people, but the fact that you even think this way at all. I think its kind of sad the way people judge people they don't even know and can be so cruel.
> 
> BTW, just because someone is skinny does not mean they are necessarily healthier than a heavier person either.


No, I think you're missing the point. There's a reason they don't turn my life or your life into a sitcom. We're not as funny or as pretty or whatever the particular characteristics are that allowed certain people to get on TV. This show was based on a funny fat guy married to a hot but annoying wife. Now that she's no longer hot, it completely changes the dynamic of the show. This has already been discussed ad nauseum in this thread. I suggest you read through the whole thread and then if you have something new to add, feel free.


----------



## CharlieW

IwantmyTiVo said:


> To me the show is based on an idiot husband and a condescending wife.


----------



## pmyers

devdogaz said:


> ...This show was based on a funny fat guy married to a hot but annoying wife. Now that she's no longer hot, it completely changes the dynamic of the show. This has already been discussed ad nauseum in this thread. I suggest you read through the whole thread and then if you have something new to add, feel free.


/agree


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

devdogaz said:


> No, I think you're missing the point. There's a reason they don't turn my life or your life into a sitcom. We're not as funny or as pretty or whatever the particular characteristics are that allowed certain people to get on TV. This show was based on a funny fat guy married to a hot but annoying wife. Now that she's no longer hot, it completely changes the dynamic of the show. This has already been discussed ad nauseum in this thread. I suggest you read through the whole thread and then if you have something new to add, feel free.


 :down: No, you are missing the point, and I have read the thread, thanks.


----------



## DLiquid

pmyers said:


> /agree


ditto


----------



## Ba Boop

IwantmyTiVo said:


> So what's your point? Shes young and immature..whats YOUR excuse


It was a joke that some would get, but fat defenders and people with no self control, and were judged at some point in their childhood to the extent they have a complex and are compelled to defend all others, yet at a drop of a hat, judge others would become enraged by....

I take it, you didn't laugh..


----------



## fmowry

I don't think the episode where Doug goes to overeaters anonymous and instead starts attending AA (IIRC) where they were serving donuts would have worked well if he wasn't fat.

Frank


----------



## pmyers

fmowry said:


> I don't think the episode where Doug goes to overeaters anonymous and instead starts attending AA (IIRC) where they were serving donuts would have worked well if he wasn't fat.
> 
> Frank


I don't know what show that IwantmyTivo is watching...but I'd say 90%+ of the storylines on this show are either about Doug's weight or Carrie supposedly being hot...and I've been watching the show for years. Let's face it, the show set itself up for this type of critisism based on the premise of the show.


----------



## SR2

IwantmyTiVo said:


> For the 2/3 of you out there who are in the overweight category, feel good in knowing what those other 1/3 are saying behind your back.


Yes, as otherwise a great many of that 2/3 would be able to talk themselves into escaping reality and thinking "big is beautiful." It is not.


----------



## CharlieW

pmyers said:


> I don't know what show that IwantmyTivo is watching...but I'd say 90%+ of the storylines on this show are either about Doug's weight or Carrie supposedly being hot...and I've been watching the show for years. Let's face it, the show set itself up for this type of critisism based on the premise of the show.


Actually, I'd say that 90% of the show's _jokes_ are about Doug's weight. Most of the storylines are about Doug being a bad husband or just lying about something in general.


----------



## daperlman

pmyers said:


> Hey...a new season is getting ready to start.


You know this thread has become one thing I can count on... like the sun rising.

Here's to Rimini knockin off a few lbs


----------



## SR2

daperlman said:


> You know this thread has become one thing I can count on... like the sun rising.
> 
> Here's to Rimini knockin off a few lbs


If not, I'd be in favor of replacing her with Kevin's real wife, who looked quite good while pregnant.


----------



## getbak

fmowry said:


> I don't think the episode where Doug goes to overeaters anonymous and instead starts attending AA (IIRC) where they were serving donuts would have worked well if he wasn't fat.


It was a support group for men who were abused by their wives.

Why is this thread still going? She's clearly dropped the weight this season.


----------



## Ba Boop

getbak said:


> It was a support group for men who were abused by their wives.
> 
> She's clearly dropped the weight this season.


Uhhhh, Shutty... you clearly have not been watching or you just started last year 

try this web site http://www.stuffmagazine.com/cover_girls/girl.aspx?id=198

then getbak to us...


----------



## DLiquid

LOL @ "shutty" and damn, I had forgotten about those pics. This thread is actually making me want to watch the show. Right now all my TiVo tuners are recording other stuff on Monday night.


----------



## getbak

Okay. Fine, she might not be "Men's Magazine" skinny anymore, but she's dropped a lot of the weight from last year.

She's at least back to one chin.


----------



## Ba Boop

I guess your right, about 8 lbs. 2 oz.

She was carrying a BABY last year!


----------



## mwhip

I am trying to figure out why this thread has so many views and posts. Then I thought I would add fuel to the fire:


----------



## busyba

she should put some concealer on those veins on her hips.


----------



## 5thcrewman

busyba said:


> she should put some concealer on those veins on her hips.


SHE DID!!!!! 

'Cept she concealed her hips!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

busyba said:


> she should put some concealer on those veins on her hips.


Kind of tough to maintain the greased up wet look with make up on the skin.

Why did that picture have to cut off where it did? Couldn't the photographer have panned down just a little? Is anyone really that interested in the top of her head?


----------



## NatasNJ

Her face looks OLD! Much older than I ever thought she looked.


----------



## DLiquid

NatasNJ said:


> Her face looks OLD! Much older than I ever thought she looked.


Maybe you should start a new thread:

"Leah Remini OLD!"


----------



## DevdogAZ

DLiquid said:


> Maybe you should start a new thread:
> 
> "Leah Remini OLD!"


Except he'd have to misspell her name in the title to remain true to form. "Leah Rimini OLD!"


----------



## pmyers

Well we are still the 3rd Google link if you search for Leah Rimini!


----------



## 5thcrewman

devdogaz said:


> ... Is anyone really that interested in the top of her head?


 That's the only part of her I'd be interested in seeing right now!


----------



## mick66

devdogaz said:


> Why did that picture have to cut off where it did? Couldn't the photographer have panned down just a little? Is anyone really that interested in the top of her head?


See post #19 of this thread for a much smaller version of the full pic.


----------



## Havana Brown

I just watched King of Queens from the other nite and it looks like Leah is slimming down. The outfit she was wearing doing the pole dance was hideous and unflattering, but the scenes she did when she was wearing jeans she looked very attractive and curvy. She's still not back to her Maxim sized days, but on her way.


----------



## 5thcrewman

I'm glad there aren't any 'Before' pictures of Brett Butler!


----------



## pmyers

Everytime this thread pops up, it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> Everytime this thread pops up, it brings a smile to my face.


You and me both. 

Glad to hear Leah's slimming down. I don't watch KoQ, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## pmyers

devdogaz said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Glad to hear Leah's slimming down. I don't watch KoQ, so I wouldn't know.


It still is a very funny show. You should give it a try.


----------



## BrettStah

OK, what straight guy would really kick Leah Remini out of his bed?

Before you answer, keep in mind that she weighs a lot, so you may injure yourself in the attempt.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

BrettStah said:


> OK, what straight guy would really kick Leah Remini out of his bed?
> 
> Before you answer, keep in mind that she weighs a lot, so you may injure yourself in the attempt.


Yeah, but she seems to have a very low center of gravity nowadays. Her thighs kinda remind me of the old Dallas Cowboy's running back Robert Newhouse.

Oh well, still one of the funniest shows on the tube, imo


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> It still is a very funny show. You should give it a try.


I know, I've seen a couple of eps in syndication, but I've just never gotten hooked. And since I watch about 15 other shows religiously, I haven't felt a need to add this to the mix.


----------



## LlamaLarry

5thcrewman said:


> I'm glad there aren't any 'Before' pictures of Brett Butler!


LOL, it took me a LONG time to figure out who that familiar face was under all that Southern cooking.


----------



## 5thcrewman

LlamaLarry said:


> LOL, it took me a LONG time to figure out who that familiar face was under all that Southern cooking.


I'm thinking Southern METH Cooking!


----------



## smak

BrettStah said:


> OK, what straight guy would really kick Leah Remini out of his bed?


If she never says the word "Scientology", I wouldn't kick her out of bed, although I may run the South Park episode on loop in my bedroom.

I've always liked her, from when I first saw her on Saved By The Bell. I dig those Italian New York chicks like her and Debi Mazar.

-smak-


----------



## Havana Brown

I was watching Fat Actress the other day and there was a scene where Leah comes out of a restaurant with some friends and her friends are commenting on how she's losing her baby weight. Leah, said, "I still feel fat, but at least I'm not Kirstie Alley fat."


----------



## pmyers

For some reason I get a smile on my face everytime this thread gets bumped


----------



## Havana Brown

pmyers said:


> For some reason I get a smile on my face everytime this thread gets bumped


We know, see post #507.


----------



## fmowry

Havana Brown said:


> I was watching Fat Actress the other day and there was a scene where Leah comes out of a restaurant with some friends and her friends are commenting on how she's losing her baby weight. Leah, said, "I still feel fat, but at least I'm not Kirstie Alley fat."


Kirstie was on the show last week. Leah had to eat a bunch of fat food so Kirstie could enjoy it without eating it. Pretty funny.

Frank


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> We know, see post #507.


haha...that sound like something I'd say.

I watched this week's new episode and I have to say that this show is really getting pretty bad. It had no Arthur, the bed bugs thing was just way over the top, and Doug and the CONSTANT jokes about him having to eat every 2 minutes were just silly.

I still enjoy the re-runs though.


----------



## DLiquid

I haven't been watching much lately, but I did see the Kirstie Alley episode. To me, Leah is looking like this is the new weight she has settled into. Fat? Maybe, I don't really need to label her weight, but I can say I used to think she was pretty hot and now she does nothing for me.


----------



## scubagal

I can't believe I just read all 14 pages of this thread.


----------



## NJChris

DLiquid said:


> I haven't been watching much lately, but I did see the Kirstie Alley episode. To me, Leah is looking like this is the new weight she has settled into. Fat? Maybe, I don't really need to label her weight, but I can say I used to think she was pretty hot and now she does nothing for me.


 I don't think she REALLY did anything for you before... it was all you...


----------



## cm2k_uk

I have read through all the messages left here by people, And everyone has a right to their own opinion i respect that. I truely think leah remini, even though she has put on a bit of weight i think she is still gorgeous granted she's not as fit as she used to be. but she is still beautiful none the less. And anyone can't see the beauty that lies within her is obviously very vane. biut never mind i just wanted to say my bit!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Man, I love when this thread gets bumped.


----------



## Dweller

here we go again.

hehe


----------



## Lopey

wow, this must have really gotten cm2k going if he used this for his first post ever...


----------



## gamo62

smak said:


> If she never says the word "Scientology", I wouldn't kick her out of bed, although I may run the South Park episode on loop in my bedroom.
> 
> I've always liked her, from when I first saw her on Saved By The Bell. I dig those Italian New York chicks like her and Debi Mazar.
> 
> -smak-


And before Saved by the Bell, Remini played Carla's daughter on 2 episodes of Cheers.


----------



## Inundated

Die, thread, die!!!


----------



## 5thcrewman

16:9 was made for Leah!


----------



## DaveBogart

cm2k_uk said:


> i think she is still gorgeous


Good god, man! Have you never looked at her face?


----------



## pmyers

/chuckle


----------



## Figaro

scubagal said:


> I can't believe I just read all 14 pages of this thread.


Ah then that makes two of us that want our lives back!


----------



## Jesda

You are all fat!


----------



## Figaro

Does ten pounds overweight equal fat? If so I am guilty as charged. Mind you not as guilty as Leah Rimini but guilty nonetheless. Guess it takes a fatty to spot a fatty!


----------



## MickeS

Hi, what is this?


----------



## ukj

You guys are all way too harsh, what are you like...the woman has had a baby ......at least she looks natural and healthy unlike the usual celebrity freaks that resort to starvation or surgery to get back to skinny within a week of delivery!!!
Look at the humour not just the aesthetics!!!!


----------



## Bierboy

Great first post! Welcome to TCF!


----------



## pmyers

Bierboy said:


> Great first post! Welcome to TCF!


LOL...amen!

I'd love to know how that user stumbled across that post and this site


----------



## anom

Wow, I posted in this thread once? What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## DevdogAZ

:up: Once again, I get to chuckle as this thread is bumped.

Thank you for lighting up a dull afternoon, ukj. Oh, and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## ukj

i was watching an episode of the show, had a query , went on line and up came this site with these damning statements about this "fat" bird....this show is so popular in the UK and it has nothing to do with the measuement of her, or his waist!!..... Plus im a bit bored too


----------



## ukj

devdogaz said:


> :up: Once again, I get to chuckle as this thread is bumped.
> 
> Thank you for lighting up a dull afternoon, ukj. Oh, and welcome to the Forum.


Thankyou and hello


----------



## jlb

Seeing as the thread lives................

I don't mind her look:


----------



## marksman

I didn't know she was in the first edition of Stuff!

Of course now she can be in Stuffed!


----------



## DevdogAZ

jlb said:


> Seeing as the thread lives................
> 
> I don't mind her look:
> 
> <snip>


Nobody minds _that]/i] look. That's the whole point of the thread. All of those pics were before she ballooned. Supposedly she's lost most of the baby weight now, but she was pretty big for a while after she had her baby (not that there's anything wrong with that).

_


----------



## pmyers

This thread is like a case of hemmoroids (spelling?)...you think it's gone but then it flares back up


----------



## jk5598224

Folks as everyone noticed by the end of KOQ (and several appearences on Ellen) she has lost a lot of weight. Not ALL of it, but a lot.


----------



## Figaro

Leah Rimini has hemmoriods?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Figaro said:


> Leah Rimini has hemmoriods?


are they hot?


----------



## Figaro

Does itchy burning count as hot?


----------



## SparkleMotion

Mmmm...I could go for some Painful Rectal Itch brand jam right now.


----------



## jlb

What I think is funny is that *Figaro* has a pic of Taylor Hicks for his avatar, even if the reason is to include it with the phrase "false idol".

HA!


----------



## Figaro

jlb said:


> What I think is funny is that *Figaro* has a pic of Taylor Hicks for his avatar, even if the reason is to include it with the phrase "false idol".
> 
> HA!


But he is not as fat as Lea Remini.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Figaro said:


> But he is not as fat as Lea Remini.


Nor are his hemorrhoids. I presume.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Why won't this thread die?!?!

DIE THREAD DIE!!!!!


----------



## Bierboy

Mike Farrington said:


> Why won't this thread die?!?!
> 
> DIE THREAD DIE!!!!!


It'll DIE when she "regains" her FORMER weight.


----------



## AccidenT

Everyone can relax. I caught a portion of the episode of Cribs with Leah Rimini, and she has a complete gym in her house and says she's working hard to lose the rest of the weight.


----------



## Figaro

So when she get's thin again we can just have the Leah Rimini is a balding crazy scientologist thread.


----------



## Joeg180

AccidenT said:


> Everyone can relax. I caught a portion of the episode of Cribs with Leah Rimini, and she has a complete gym in her house and says she's working hard to lose the rest of the weight.


I was going to post up that fact about her as well. She even mentions that after the last child she has had a hard time losing the weight. Of course her husband said he liked her just the way she was right on que.


----------



## pmyers

Joeg180 said:


> I was going to post up that fact about her as well. She even mentions that after the last child she has had a hard time losing the weight. Of course her husband said he liked her just the way she was right on que.


kind of reminds me of that joke on Friends: "The camera adds a few pounds" "Well how many cameras were on you?"

How many kids has she been having?


----------



## The Flush

Figaro said:


> So when she get's thin again we can just have the Leah Rimini is a balding crazy scientologist thread.


 Why do we need to wait for that?


----------



## AccidenT

pmyers said:


> kind of reminds me of that joke on Friends: "The camera adds a few pounds" "Well how many cameras were on you?"
> 
> How many kids has she been having?


She actually looked pretty good on Cribs, so her workouts seem to be having an effect.


----------



## busyba




----------



## jrrob8

she really looked good this weekend at the emmy's. she is back to a really good size but she still has that attitude.


----------



## Havana Brown

You know pmyers is giggling right now.


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> You know pmyers is giggling right now.


  jrrob8, got any links?

She did look good on a recent edition of "Cribs"...although I do have to admit that I laughed when they did a full 5 minute tour of their home gym


----------



## getbak

pmyers said:


> got any links?


http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/photos/20177_71726497_122_405lo.jpg

Does this mean the thread can be closed?


----------



## BrettStah

getbak said:


> http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/photos/20177_71726497_122_405lo.jpg
> 
> Does this mean the thread can be closed?


Not quite. Way too much of her body is covered up. There are a lot of tricks that can be done underneath a dress like that. She _appears_ to have lost a good bit of her baby weight, however. I would prefer more recent pics of her to confirm that, however.


----------



## DaveBogart

BrettStah said:


> Not quite. Way too much of her body is covered up.


Too bad her face isn't.


----------



## Havana Brown

BrettStah said:


> Not quite. Way too much of her body is covered up. There are a lot of tricks that can be done underneath a dress like that. She _appears_ to have lost a good bit of her baby weight, however. I would prefer more recent pics of her to confirm that, however.


Plus, it's a far away shot. Something more up close would be more telling.



getbak said:


> http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/photos/20177_71726497_122_405lo.jpg
> 
> Does this mean the thread can be closed?


Why would this thread get closed?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Havana Brown said:


> Why would this thread get closed?


It shouldn't. I hope this thread never gets closed. I get a kick out of it every time it re-appears.


----------



## getbak

Havana Brown said:


> Plus, it's a far away shot. Something more up close would be more telling.


http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/...metime_Emmy_Awards__Arrivals_04_122_591lo.jpg

http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/...metime_Emmy_Awards__Arrivals_03_122_386lo.jpg



Havana Brown said:


> Why would this thread get closed?


http://www.google.ca/search?q=define:joke


----------



## MickeS

Since she was on "MTV Cribs" and has lost weight, maybe it should be "Leah Rimini Phat!"


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, she's lost the pregnancy weight and is looking sharp again. Too bad she's still so intensely annoying.


----------



## pmyers

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, she's lost the pregnancy weight and is looking sharp again...


yeah...too bad that kid is like 4 years old now


----------



## Graymalkin

pmyers said:


> yeah...too bad that kid is like 4 years old now


Hey, some women never lose the pregnancy weight, ever. One of my cow-orkers gained 30 pounds permanently after her first baby and another 25 permanently after the second.


----------



## Havana Brown

getbak said:


> http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/...metime_Emmy_Awards__Arrivals_04_122_591lo.jpg
> 
> http://www.gossipin.com/wp-content/...metime_Emmy_Awards__Arrivals_03_122_386lo.jpg
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=define:joke


  :up:


----------



## stiffi

See her on Ellen today? She's really skinny again. And Hot!!


----------



## Figaro

stiffi said:


> See her on Ellen today? She's really skinny again. And Hot!!


Dude Ellen has never been hot. Though I must say she has never been fat like Leah Remini.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Figaro said:


> Dude Ellen has never been hot. Though I must say she has never been fat like Leah Remini.


LOL!! :up:


----------



## pmyers

stiffi said:


> See her on Ellen today? She's really skinny again. And Hot!!


what was she promoting?


----------



## DougF

I think "King of Queens" reruns start on TBS soon. I wonder if she was promoting that?


----------



## Figaro

Maybe she just showed up for the green room buffet?


----------



## busyba

Figaro said:


> Maybe she just showed up for the green room buffet?


Oh _snap_!


----------



## MacThor

stiffi said:


> See her on Ellen today? She's really skinny again. And Hot!!


So now you're calling her a lesbian?


----------



## jk5598224

Hello she finally lost ALL her weight. She did make a comment about how she would read in forums that Leah Rimini is fat and she thought that was a bit mean. I would assume she read this post as well.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

jk5598224 said:


> Hello she finally lost ALL her weight. She did make a comment about how she would read in forums that Leah Rimini is fat and she thought that was a bit mean. I would assume she read this post as well.


Pretty much what I had to say when all of this began (and I got a 3 day suspension).

People are harsh.


----------



## atrac

I laugh EVERYTIME I see this thread resurrected.


----------



## Jesda

Its Alive!!!!!


----------



## BrettStah

My wife saved the 'Ellen' episode so that I could watch it... she (Leah) said she's lost 80 pounds, and did indeed say that she went online and saw that people were calling her fat (she didn't dispute that she was fat, but when you admit to needing to lose 80 pounds to lose all of extra weight gained during pregnancy it's kind of hard to dispute it)... I did get the inkling that maybe she actually saw this thread, but she didn't mention the Tivo forum by name. 

It wasn't in HD or anything, but based upon what I saw of her on 'Ellen', I would conclude that Leah Remini is fat no more.


----------



## Figaro

So now she has gone from fat to phat?


----------



## jlb

This thread is useless without screencaps from Ellen!


----------



## Figaro

jlb said:


> This thread is useless without screencaps from Ellen!


True, we need evidence.


----------



## BrettStah

Figaro said:


> True, we need evidence.


 I didn't bother taking any pics because it wasn't in HD. If it hasn't been deleted yet by the time I get home, I'll take one or two from it anyway, unless someone else posts some.

From what I could tell though... she has lost all of the pregnancy weight, and possibly some more - she shouldn't lose any more weight at all, in other words, and could benefit from putting a few pounds back on if anything. I'd have to see her in different outfits to know for sure though.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Since she's probably reading this, she could just go ahead and email you a few pics, right?


----------



## stiffi

jlb said:


> This thread is useless without screencaps from Ellen!


Wrong. As long as the thread keeps popping up at the forum highlights every 3 weeks or so, it's worth it.

As somebody said earlier, it's a hoot every time it's resurrected!


----------



## jk5598224

I agree she is FAT NO MORE and maybe this thread should be locked (or closed). Mil saludos a todos.


----------



## BrettStah

Dear Leah,

Please post some pictures here to prove that you've dropped the extra pregnancy weight!

Thanks,

BrettStah

PS - If any pics aren't suitable for posting in this family forum, please feel free to send them to me directly.


----------



## Figaro

jk5598224 said:


> I agree she is FAT NO MORE and maybe this thread should be locked (or closed). Mil saludos a todos.


What if she bulks up again? This thread has a life of it's own and it must be fed until it reaches maturity at a thousand posts.


----------



## stiffi

jk5598224 said:


> I agree she is FAT NO MORE and maybe this thread should be locked (or closed). Mil saludos a todos.


Come on, it's all in good fun.

Besides, if the tide keeps turning, and people agree Leah is Fat No More, She should get a kick out of that.


----------



## fmowry

So she thought it was a bit mean that people were calling her fat yet in her reality show, she joked about chowing down on anything and everything in sight and sending the baby-daddy out for pints (or gallons) of ice cream.

I thought this thread was longer than 21 pages? Guess we need to keep it alive and make it longer. : )

"Leah Rimini - hittable once again!"

Frank


----------



## Figaro

fmowry said:


> So she thought it was a bit mean that people were calling her fat yet in her reality show, she joked about chowing down on anything and everything in sight and sending the baby-daddy out for pints (or gallons) of ice cream.
> 
> I thought this thread was longer than 21 pages? Guess we need to keep it alive and make it longer. : )
> 
> "Leah Rimini - hittable once again!"
> 
> Frank


She probably didn't have any problem when people in forums were drooling over her photo spreads for guy mags. She really needs to learn how to take the good with the bad that comes with celebrity.


----------



## jlb

God.....when I saw "Fat No More", my brain was playing tricks on me and I read it as Faith No More......LOL!


----------



## pmyers

80 pounds? Did she have Octuplets?  That's a lot of "baby weight".

Leah, you can email me pics anytime


----------



## Figaro

pmyers said:


> 80 pounds? Did she have Octuplets?  That's a lot of "baby weight".
> 
> Leah, you can email me pics anytime


No but apperently her OBGYNs were Ben&Jerry.


----------



## marksman

I didn't know she ever looked like that...


----------



## BrettStah

marksman said:


> I didn't know she ever looked like that...


There are a lot more from her pre-pregnancy days out there...
http://images.google.com/images?q=leah+remini


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> There are a lot more from her pre-pregnancy days out there...
> http://images.google.com/images?q=leah+remini


Yeah, and there are also ones like this:










We need to see current pictures to see the improvement. Has anyone found screencaps from Ellen or any other recent appearances? Maybe now that she's allegedly skinny again, she'll do another spread in FHM or Maxim.


----------



## gilberto

this thread has legs...gotta love it.


----------



## BrettStah

devdogaz said:


> Yeah, and there are also ones like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to see current pictures to see the improvement. Has anyone found screencaps from Ellen or any other recent appearances? Maybe now that she's allegedly skinny again, she'll do another spread in FHM or Maxim.


She's definitely lost the weight (saw it with my own eyes, but unfortunately my wife deleted the episode), but that doesn't mean that her body looks like it did back then - I'd guess that there is some sagging skin going on (but she could have easily had some tucking, sucking, and/or lifting going on, so I could be wrong ).


----------



## cherry ghost

devdogaz said:


> Yeah, and there are also ones like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to see current pictures to see the improvement. Has anyone found screencaps from Ellen or any other recent appearances? Maybe now that she's allegedly skinny again, she'll do another spread in FHM or Maxim.


Some video here

http://ellen.warnerbros.com/thisweek/


----------



## PacMan3000

WOW...that looks like "Carrie" from like 1998 or 99'. That's crazy...


----------



## Jesda

I would so plow that.


----------



## Royster

devdogaz said:


> Yeah, and there are also ones like this:


Mmmmm. Nice.


----------



## Figaro

Royster said:


> Mmmmm. Nice.


Chubby Chaser


----------



## stiffi

FYI,

Leah will be appearing on the Isaac Mizrahi Show November 13th. Please check your local listings; it is an E Network show.


----------



## Figaro

stiffi said:


> FYI,
> 
> Leah will be appearing on the Isaac Mizrahi Show November 13th. Please check your local listings; it is an E Network show.


But I don't have a widescreen tv!


----------



## gossamer88

She was on Oprah yesterday. They had a tape of her shopping with Kirstie Alley. She lost a lot of her baby weight.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> She was on Oprah yesterday. They had a tape of her shopping with Kirstie Alley. She lost a lot of her baby weight.


Of course she's going to look skinny next to Kirstie Alley.


----------



## stiffi

gossamer88 said:


> She was on Oprah yesterday. They had a tape of her shopping with Kirstie Alley. She lost a lot of her baby weight.


Were they food shopping?


----------



## marksman

So is she fat or not?

Remember when Kirstie Alley was on KOQ and they were both eating donuts. I remember that one. Haha.


----------



## Havana Brown

gossamer88 said:


> She was on Oprah yesterday. They had a tape of her shopping with Kirstie Alley. She lost a lot of her baby weight.


Wow, Leah did look small. Kathy Najimi did too, but not as small as Leah or Kirstie.


----------



## Figaro

Bah! Leah is just running with a couple of fatter wingmen. Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Yeah, who couldn't look small next to Kirstie, Kathy and Oprah?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

A philosophical question: Should you still hit it even though it's fat, based upon what it looked like when it was not fat? 

Off to ponder...


----------



## Figaro

Bob_Newhart said:


> A philosophical question: Should you still hit it even though it's fat, based upon what it looked like when it was not fat?
> 
> Off to ponder...


No, cause fat hits back.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Figaro said:


> No, cause fat hits back.


I like fatback.


----------



## Figaro

Bob_Newhart said:


> I like fatback.


Well then, buy yourself a big bag of flour an have a good ol time.


----------



## busyba

Bob_Newhart said:


> A philosophical question: Should you still hit it even though it's fat, based upon what it looked like when it was not fat?


All cats are grey in the dark, my friend.


----------



## jk5598224

I saw her on the Isaac Mizrahi Show and she definately has finally lost all her baby weight. 

She looked hot (well, if you are into that...).

Can wait for KofQ to return.


----------



## Havana Brown

Ooooh, paging pmyers.


----------



## pmyers

I'll wait to comment until the season premier


----------



## Figaro

jk5598224 said:


> I saw her on the Isaac Mizrahi Show and she definately has finally lost all her baby weight.
> 
> She looked hot (well, if you are into that...).
> 
> Can wait for KofQ to return.


Glad to hear that she has stopped eating babies!


----------



## Joeg180

KofQ returns on 12/6.

Just saw a preview and she is looking pretty good.


----------



## Blackssr

nataylor said:


> What a blimp! Also, her knees are too lumpy. I would definitely not hit it.


I agree! The fastest way for a woman to go from Hot to Not is to have a kid. I think all hot women should not be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## sketcher

Blackssr said:


> I agree! The fastest way for a woman to go from Hot to Not is to have a kid. I think all hot women should not be allowed to reproduce.


I you do that, then eventually there will be no hot women.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

sketcher said:


> I you do that, then eventually there will be no hot women.


Could they not extract the eggs of hot women and grow the hot babies in a laboratory?


----------



## fmowry

Bob_Newhart said:


> Could they not extract the eggs of hot women and grow the hot babies in a laboratory?


Then they'd have no belly buttons. They could implant them in unhot women who have already been unhotted via reproduction.

Frank


----------



## Bob_Newhart

fmowry said:


> Then they'd have no belly buttons. They could implant them in unhot women who have already been unhotted via reproduction.
> 
> Frank


But if they had no belly buttons, then when they grew up they could easily be casted for the movie version of "I Dream of Jeannie", since Barbara Eden's outie was verboten in the series.


----------



## KyleLC

Bob_Newhart said:


> since Barbara Eden's outie


It's an innie. Didn't you watch the "15 Years Later" TV movie?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

KyleLC said:


> It's an innie. Didn't you watch the "15 Years Later" TV movie?


I believe she had a little plastic surgery that took care of that


----------



## mightyb

this is the best thread ever by the way


----------



## Figaro

can we stop talking about 60's sitcom stars and get back to the orca that this thread was about?


----------



## KyleLC

Bob_Newhart said:


> I believe she had a little plastic surgery that took care of that


Nope. She had an innie during the original run of the series, too. What gave you the idea that she ever had an outie?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

KyleLC said:


> Nope. She had an innie during the original run of the series, too. What gave you the idea that she ever had an outie?


uh, just kidding. Just kidding...


----------



## Graymalkin

I watched the first five minutes of tonight's season premiere of "King of Queens" just to see if Leah Remini was still fat.

She's not.

Thus endeth my interest in this topic.


----------



## jlb

How about recent screencaps.....and then maybe we close the thread.......


----------



## Figaro

jlb said:


> How about recent screencaps.....and then maybe we close the thread.......


Never! Would sooner buy a Taylor Hicks CD than have this thread closed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Keep hope alive!!!


----------



## tivoboyjr

I don't think she's ever looked better. Looks like Jenny Craig picked the wrong sassy scientologist to be its spokesperson.


----------



## Johnny1138

Season has just started...give her time.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Leah = hotness

We can all sleep soundly now.


----------



## newsposter

ick way too thin...hope i have the mtv cribs with her still on my tivo to see the nice her


----------



## DLiquid

Wow, just watched King of Queens. She is looking very good. :up:


----------



## aMMo

Blackssr said:


> I agree! The fastest way for a woman to go from Hot to Not is to have a kid. I think all hot women should not be allowed to reproduce.


*only a male could come up with such a comment!

seriously you people need to get a life, who cares if she puts on some weight. She was pregnant for gwads sake!

She's only human, you all need to stop putting celebraties on a pedistool!*


----------



## stalemate

aMMo said:


> *only a male could come up with such a comment!
> 
> seriously you people need to get a life, who cares if she puts on some weight. She was pregnant for gwads sake!
> 
> She's only human, you all need to stop putting celebraties on a pedistool!*


That's a bold statement to make for your first post.


----------



## mwhip

aMMo said:


> *only a male could come up with such a comment!
> 
> seriously you people need to get a life, who cares if she puts on some weight. She was pregnant for gwads sake!
> 
> She's only human, you all need to stop putting celebraties on a pedistool!*


Great first post!!!!! :up: :up: :up:

I hope to see more of your awesome posting style. 

edited to add sarcastic smiley


----------



## stalemate

aMMo said:


> *pedistool!*


Is that what you rest your foot on while you get a pedicure?


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's BACK!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## stalemate

devdogaz said:


> It's BACK!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!


Men


----------



## Bierboy

stalemate said:


> Men


Ya gotta love us!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

stalemate said:


> Is that what you rest your foot on while you get a pedicure?


No, its a sample you give your foot doctor.


----------



## JYoung

I'm waiting for the "Valerie Bertanelli Fat!" thread.


----------



## Ruth

OMG it's back! Anyone wanna take bets on who the new guy really is?  

Isn't every stool a pedistool, really? I mean, you put your feet on them. But if you wanted to do a handstand while on a stool, then it would be a handistool, I guess.


----------



## jsmeeker

it's too big to go away.


----------



## bareyb

Ruth said:


> OMG it's back! Anyone wanna take bets on who the new guy really is?


Leah Remini?


----------



## 5thcrewman

aMMo said:


> *... She was pregnant for gwads sake!...*


Gwad?

Is that like a ghetto deity?


----------



## lambertman

5thcrewman said:


> Gwad?
> 
> Is that like a ghetto deity?


Simple typo. I think they meant "Gwar".


----------



## stalemate

5thcrewman said:


> Gwad?
> 
> Is that like a ghetto deity?


I think that is an attempt at a phonetic spelling of the NY accent. Like 'cwaffee' for 'coffee'


----------



## sharkster

LMAO ... every time I see this thread come back. It has to be the oldest running thread I've ever seen on any board.


----------



## marksman

mwhip said:


> Great first post!!!!! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> I hope to see more of your awesome posting style.
> 
> edited to add sarcastic smiley


I agree awesome first post.



By the way her chinS are hot.


----------



## JimSpence

She was on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno last night.

She ain't fat no longer.


----------



## Figaro

JimSpence said:


> She was on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno last night.
> 
> She ain't fat no longer.


Did she expel a bunch of thetans to lose the weight?


----------



## jlb

Leah's back!


----------



## Figaro

jlb said:


> Leah's back!


That looks a lot more like her front.


----------



## JimSpence

She's not quite back to that look.

Unfortunately, she wasn't wearing that outfit to make a good comparison. 

But, still looking good!


----------



## pmyers

Ruth said:


> OMG it's back! Anyone wanna take bets on who the new guy really is?  ...


I swear it wasn't me!  But you should have seen the smile on my face when I got a notification about a new post...hehe

She is looking good (but older) on the new season of KOQ. Too bad the show isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Graymalkin

Um, that Stuff photo says "copyright 2002." A lot has happened to her in the past five years.


----------



## Havana Brown

JimSpence said:


> She's not quite back to that look.


I agree. I watched KOQ the other night and they still had her behind folding laundry and even when she was sitting on the couch she had a pillow on her belly.  She's not as big as she was, but definitely not hawt thin.


----------



## jennifer

I think she looks great


----------



## Havana Brown

JYoung said:


> I'm waiting for the "Valerie Bertanelli Fat!" thread.


Ok

Valerie


----------



## aMMo

*gwad means god but without putting the word invane and I spelt the word wrong, I ment Pedestal. So sue me that I got it wrong! Lol*


----------



## JimSpence

Shouldn't that be "gawd"?


----------



## MickeS

aMMo said:


> *gwad means god but without putting the word invane and I spelt the word wrong, I ment Pedestal. So sue me that I got it wrong! Lol*


Yes, I'm sure it's the spelling that God is mostly concerned about.


----------



## Alfer

MickeS said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's the spelling that God is mostly concerned about.


OHH SNAP...


----------



## aMMo

MickeS said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's the spelling that God is mostly concerned about.


*if you took time to read the bible it says in it not to use the lords name invane, are you a complete moron or do you just like to sit here correcting peoples mistakes and picking at what they type? I don't believe I'm using his name invane when I type gwad. It just goes to show you've got nothing better to do with your time than sit at your computer judging others for the way they spell. Kudo's to you, maybe you should become an English teacher, eh?*


----------



## newsposter

this topic of discussion was on MadTv this past weekend.


----------



## cherry ghost

aMMo said:


> *if you took time to read the bible it says in it not to use the lords name invane, are you a complete moron or do you just like to sit here correcting peoples mistakes and picking at what they type? I don't believe I'm using his name invane when I type gwad. It just goes to show you've got nothing better to do with your time than sit at your computer judging others for the way they spell. Kudo's to you, maybe you should become an English teacher, eh?*


What's "invane?"


----------



## JLucPicard

cherry ghost said:


> What's "invane?"


Or "gwad" for that matter - most people spell that "gawd".

Maybe if you spell it 'invane' instead of 'in vain' it doesn't count, either. 

But then again, I guess the topic was Leah Rimini, so I'm sorry for straying off topic.


----------



## David Platt

aMMo said:


> *if you took time to read the bible it says in it not to use the lords name invane, are you a complete moron or do you just like to sit here correcting peoples mistakes and picking at what they type? *


That has to be the most unintentionally ironic post I've seen here in a long time. 

Isn't there something in there about loving your neighbor as yourself, and "do unto others..."?


----------



## marksman

Don't take Leah Remini's fatness in vain.


----------



## 5thcrewman

I thought is was G-wad like a member of Fitty's posse!


----------



## DevdogAZ

aMMo said:


> *if you took time to read the bible it says in it not to use the lords name invane, are you a complete moron or do you just like to sit here correcting peoples mistakes and picking at what they type? I don't believe I'm using his name invane when I type gwad. It just goes to show you've got nothing better to do with your time than sit at your computer judging others for the way they spell. Kudo's to you, maybe you should become an English teacher, eh?*


I think you completely missed the point of the book if you think intentionally misspelling the word somehow absolves you from the intent to use it.

And for the record, Leah Remini isn't fat anymore, but this thread is still priceless.


----------



## Havana Brown

aMMo said:


> *I ment Pedestal. *


mEnt? meant? mint?


----------



## MickeS

EDIT: nevermind.


----------



## newsposter

she really has a kid now right? on madtv they skit mentioned a child but none was there so i wasnt sure if it was part of the show or not.


----------



## busyba

cherry ghost said:


> What's "invane?"


More like in*s*ane.


----------



## busyba

aMMo said:


> *if you took time to read the bible it says in it not to use the lords name invane, are you a complete moron or do you just like to sit here correcting peoples mistakes and picking at what they type? I don't believe I'm using his name invane when I type gwad. It just goes to show you've got nothing better to do with your time than sit at your computer judging others for the way they spell. Kudo's to you, maybe you should become an English teacher, eh?*


_Thou Shalt Not Troll_


----------



## OldFantom

Is this the longest thread about nothing? Some jerk always comes in and bumps it back to the top of the forum and we still don't know if she is or isn't fat. Wait...


----------



## jlb

Leah Remini is Phat


----------



## Bierboy

OldFantom said:


> Is this the longest thread about nothing?....


NOTHING?!....NOTHING?!....that's absurd....


----------



## tewcewl

Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## busyba

OldFantom 5 days after the last post said:


> Some jerk always comes in and bumps it back to the top of the forum


Mmmmmm, I can taste the irony from here.....


----------



## Havana Brown

She probably got too big for TV and is now trying to fit into the intrawebs. 

Leah


----------



## ovr8ted

Could someone please summarize this thread for me? I read the bible and all, but what I'd like to know is is Leah fat or phat now? I'm partial to phat but I'd be interested in your opinions. And could someone post a few pics for us?


----------



## busyba

Havana Brown said:


> She probably got too big for TV and is now trying to fit into the intrawebs.
> 
> Leah


Are the tubes big enough?


----------



## jk5598224

ovr8ted said:


> Could someone please summarize this thread for me? I read the bible and all, but what I'd like to know is is Leah fat or phat now? I'm partial to phat but I'd be interested in your opinions. And could someone post a few pics for us?


She is not fat anymore, she lost 80 lbs. So she is hot again (if you like that).

I don't know what phat is or means.


----------



## JimSpence

Wikipedia


----------



## DLL66

She's still hawt!


----------



## marksman

jk5598224 said:


> She is not fat anymore, she lost 80 lbs. So she is hot again (if you like that).
> 
> I don't know what phat is or means.


She was on Tyra Banks yesterday, I think. I was flipping through and they were doing an episode on body image issues.

I only caught a glimpse of her, but she seemed a little heftier than she needs to be.


----------



## fmowry

OldFantom said:


> Is this the longest thread about nothing? Some jerk always comes in and bumps it back to the top of the forum and we still don't know if she is or isn't fat. Wait...


The jerk store called. They're all out of us.

I'm patiently awaiting Celebrity Fit Club '08 starring Leah Remini.

Frank


----------



## 5thcrewman

Leah- U has my cheezburgr an I want it back nau!


----------



## dilbert27

Leah Remini's new site for moms can be found here: http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?GT1=9971


----------



## Ferguson

I think it's funny that this has so many posts that soon we'll need a "Leah Rimini Fat! #2" thread.


----------



## Figaro

Ferguson said:


> I think it's funny that this has so many posts that soon we'll need a "Leah Rimini Fat! #2" thread.


That would be "Leah Rimini 2 fat!"


----------



## Havana Brown

Figaro said:


> That would be "Leah Rimini 2 fat!"


ehehhe, I busted out laughing on that. 

I watched KOQ last night, and while she does not looke "skinny" she didn't look "fat." I thought she looked fine for tv and they weren't attempting to cover her up anymore. I still hate the track suits they dress her up in.


----------



## Mavrick22

Figaro said:


> That would be "Leah Rimini 2 fat!"


How about Leah Rimini Fat Part Deux!


----------



## David Platt

Remini: 2 Fat, 2 Furious


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

David Platt said:


> Remini: 2 Fat, 2 Furious


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> ehehhe, I busted out laughing on that.
> 
> I watched KOQ last night...


wow...this show has really gone down hill. I used to LOVE this show, but I'm glad there are only a couple episodes left in the series. The re-runs are still great though.


----------



## marksman

pmyers said:


> wow...this show has really gone down hill. I used to LOVE this show, but I'm glad there are only a couple episodes left in the series. The re-runs are still great though.


I am kind of with you. I have watched it pretty much the whole run... but they have essentially given up on the show. I suspect James has been wanting to ride a scooter around an entire episode for years and years now and they finally capitulated.


----------



## JETarpon

I don't watch this show, but I saw an ad for it the other day for the finale. Based on the view I had of her arms, I'd say, yeah. She's fat.


----------



## Rugged

Did anyone see one of the headlines from the MSN homepage today....Leah has a website for Moms.

http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?GT1=9971


----------



## marksman

Rugged said:


> Did anyone see one of the headlines from the MSN homepage today....Leah has a website for Moms.
> 
> www.beafatmomlikeme.com


fixed it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Once again, I love it when this thread gets bumped.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Rugged said:


> Did anyone see one of the headlines from the MSN homepage today....Leah has a website for Moms.
> 
> http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?GT1=9971


She's pretty funny for a fat gal


----------



## busyba

5thcrewman said:


> She's pretty funny for a fat gal


They *are* a jolly people after all....


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

busyba said:


> They *are* a jolly people after all....


Scientologists?


----------



## busyba

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Scientologists?


No, fat people.

$cienos? Not so much....


----------



## DevdogAZ

I happened to be up really late the other night and the TV just happened to be on E!. I caught Chelsea Handler's new late-night talk show _Chelsea Lately_ and when I heard Leah was going to be the guest, I decided to take one for the team and see how she looked. She wasn't nearly as big as she was riht after the baby, but she's not back to where she was, by any means. She did mention that her kid is three years old now.


----------



## Mavrick22

It has been awhile since this thread has been bumped.


----------



## marksman

I think she gets 60 month window to lose her baby weight right?


----------



## jlb

Mavrick22 said:


> It has been awhile since this thread has been bumped.


I guess if this thread is being bumped we should post again some of the pre-baby pics:


----------



## newsposter

that stuff pic is terrible....from waist up looks like the put the copier on zoom and inflated everything. Must be the lighting


ty for the chelsea info...no wonder my SP for the old show didnt pick anything up in about a year


----------



## pmyers

marksman said:


> She was on Tyra Banks yesterday, I think. I was flipping through and they were doing an episode on body image issues.
> 
> I only caught a glimpse of her, but she seemed a little heftier than she needs to be.


Please tell me they mentioned this thread


----------



## Bob_Newhart

My favorite thread pops up its fat ass again. :up:


----------



## Havana Brown

You guys bumped this thread up while I was on vacation and didnt' tell me???  

As for Leah, I think she was super thin pre-baby. I think now she looks like an average mom. I don't think she'll ever look like she did for Maxim or those types of mags anymore.


----------



## whitson77

Back in 2004 she looked good.


----------



## marksman

I didn't know she was a scientologist. Do they let fat women be scientologists?

I guess Kirstie Allie, so yeah.


----------



## marksman

Oh yeah and she said this a little over a week ago here



> Whats up next for you?
> Im just going to get a little bit chubbier. Im going to eat pizza. Yeah, have a knish. Im not worried about it. I got a baby to take care of.


----------



## jradosh

jlb said:


> I guess if this thread is being bumped we should post again some of the pre-baby pics:


I'd be curious to see the non-airbrushed versionof that snap (cuz that one has airbrush written all over it  )


----------



## john47

Hi, I have just stumbled across this forum while searching for details about Leah, as a few workmates and myself was having a bet on how old she was we all think she's sexy.The series on in the U.K at the moment is the one with the painting (fat arm bugs bunny teeth) she seems to be putting on a bit of weight but come on were not all perfect . Love to know if we can look forward to another series John, Liverpool U.K


----------



## fmowry

john47 said:


> Hi, I have just stumbled across this forum while searching for details about Leah, as a few workmates and myself was having a bet on how old she was we all think she's sexy.The series on in the U.K at the moment is the one with the painting (fat arm bugs bunny teeth) she seems to be putting on a bit of weight but come on were not all perfect . Love to know if we can look forward to another series John, Liverpool U.K


You aren't allowed to post in this thread (especially a newb with 1 post), until you read all of the previous 742 posts. Have you?

Feel free to bittorrent her work on "Saved by the Bell".

She's apparently 37.

The series King of Queens had it's last episode May 14th of this year here in the US.

Frank


----------



## marksman

Haha this thread is world famous about Leah being fat.

I just checked Google for: Leah Remini Fat

and this thread is number #1. Wikipedia is #2. LOL


----------



## newsposter

John he forgot the smiley face at the end. And even if he didnt, heck i wouldnt even read back that far so post count has nothing to do with it 



fmowry said:


> You aren't allowed to post in this thread (especially a newb with 1 post), until you read all of the previous 742 posts. Have you?


----------



## john47

It is first time i have heard that one. sorry but i don't have the time to read 700 threads.i suggest you don't let small things bother you. John p.s you must have started somwhere


----------



## pmyers

john47 said:


> Hi, I have just stumbled across this forum while searching for details about Leah, as a few workmates and myself was having a bet on how old she was we all think she's sexy.The series on in the U.K at the moment is the one with the painting (fat arm bugs bunny teeth) she seems to be putting on a bit of weight but come on were not all perfect . Love to know if we can look forward to another series John, Liverpool U.K


Just wait until she starts wearing nothing but jogging suits...for 3 seasons....


----------



## stiffi

In the wake of the JLH scandal, I was wondering. Who looks better chubby?

Sorry...had to be done.


----------



## betts4

pmyers said:


> Just wait until she starts wearing nothing but jogging suits...for 3 seasons....


OMG. I watched two episodes last night. One in the early lots of cleavage years and one from the jogging suit years. Five minutes into the 'sitting at my office upstairs in the jogging suit' ep. I had to change it to the news. More entertaining.


----------



## Havana Brown

stiffi said:


> In the wake of the JLH scandal, I was wondering. Who looks better chubby?
> 
> Sorry...had to be done.


I think JLH will be chubbier after she drops a couple bratz.


----------



## dansee

stiffi said:


> In the wake of the JLH scandal, I was wondering. Who looks better chubby?
> 
> Sorry...had to be done.


I'm truly surprised that Havana Brown was not the one who resurrected this thing.


----------



## stiffi

marksman said:


> Haha this thread is world famous about Leah being fat.
> 
> I just checked Google for: Leah Remini Fat
> 
> and this thread is number #1. Wikipedia is #2. LOL


If you you Google just her name, this thread is the 6th post!

I feel guilty...Nah, not really.


----------



## dansee

This thread got my best friend temp banned. A lot of memories here.


----------



## stiffi

dansee said:


> This thread got my best friend temp banned.


For what?


----------



## dansee

stiffi said:


> For what?


I believe she "went off" on somebody... it was quite amusing.

Hope Agatha sees the ressurection.


----------



## marksman

He went off on someone like Leah goes off on a tray of donuts eh?


----------



## cheesesteak

I admire the fact that the original poster was so offended by Ms. Riminin's fatness that he eliminated verbs from the thread title.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

cheesesteak said:


> I admire the fact that the original poster was so offended by Ms. Riminin's fatness that he eliminated verbs from the thread title.


He etiquetted well.


----------



## daperlman

Her weight has contributed to man made globlal warming


----------



## Bierboy

cheesesteak said:


> I admire the fact that the original poster was so offended by Ms. Riminin's fatness that he eliminated verbs from the thread title.


That, indeed, is trimming the fat


----------



## stiffi

Or is it trimming the Leah?


----------



## NinerK

stiffi said:


> If you you Google just her name, this thread is the 6th post!
> 
> I feel guilty...Nah, not really.


Just Google'd it today and it was #2...TCF Movin Up!


----------



## crowfan

I'm sure she'll never see it, since she probably spells her name correctly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bierboy said:


> That, indeed, is trimming the fat





stiffi said:


> Or is it trimming the Leah?


I think it's trimming the "is."

My favorite thread rears it's head again!! Although but the looks of it, the JLH thread may blow by this one in a hurry.


----------



## mygirlsadie

I live in Germany so I missed the whole ''fat'' stage she went through. I am just now finishing up with Season 6. I move back to the states next year so I can keep up with this important kind of stuff hehe.. Anyway did she ever say how she lost all that weight? I googled her pictures and my God she was big & I am not trying to be mean here because I love her to death but sheesh!! BTW is the blonde girl who walks the dad in the show her sister in real life? (they look alike to me)


----------



## DevdogAZ

mygirlsadie said:


> I live in Germany so I missed the whole ''fat'' stage she went through. I am just now finishing up with Season 6. I move back to the states next year so I can keep up with this important kind of stuff hehe.. Anyway did she ever say how she lost all that weight? I googled her pictures and my God she was big & I am not trying to be mean here because I love her to death but sheesh!! BTW is the blonde girl who walks the dad in the show her sister in real life? (they look alike to me)


No, I don't believe Leah Remini and Nicole Sullivan are sisters.


----------



## dansee

DevdogAZ said:


> No, I don't believe Leah Remini and Nicole Sullivan are sisters.


But one of them is pretty tubby...


----------



## nedthelab

Why does this keep coming back- the writer's strike is getting the best of this forum


----------



## Peter000

Leah Rimini is fat?

Who's Leah Rimini?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Peter000 said:


> Leah Rimini *is* fat?
> 
> Who's Leah Rimini?


Who said "is?" I don't think anyone said "is."


----------



## jlb

Happy Dew Year!


----------



## Figaro

Fat check! Maybe we need a widget?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll say it again. I love this thread. 

And as an aside, I was checking my Now Playing list the other day and saw that it recorded an episode of Saved By The Bell. Since I don't have suggestions turned on, I was curious why this recorded (I still need to ask my wife about it), so I turned it on to see what it was about. Wouldn't you know it, but there was a young Leah Remini being urged to participate in some kind of beauty pageant. Since I never watched this show, I had no idea she guested on it.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll say it again. I love this thread.
> 
> And as an aside, I was checking my Now Playing list the other day and saw that it recorded an episode of Saved By The Bell. Since I don't have suggestions turned on, I was curious why this recorded (I still need to ask my wife about it), so I turned it on to see what it was about. Wouldn't you know it, but there was a young Leah Remini being urged to participate in some kind of beauty pageant. Since I never watched this show, I had no idea she guested on it.


She wasn't just a guest. She was a regular for some short period of time when "the gang" was working at some summer resort owned by the father of Leah's character, IIRC. If you've had a Leah Remini wishlist for any length of time, I'm surprised that you hadn't seen a Saved by the Bell hit it before this.


----------



## MickeS

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll say it again. I love this thread.
> 
> And as an aside, I was checking my Now Playing list the other day and saw that it recorded an episode of Saved By The Bell. Since I don't have suggestions turned on, I was curious why this recorded (I still need to ask my wife about it), so I turned it on to see what it was about. Wouldn't you know it, but there was a young Leah Remini being urged to participate in some kind of beauty pageant. Since I never watched this show, I had no idea she guested on it.


Was it one of those "BBW" pageants?


----------



## newsposter

she was just on rerun of Chelsea lately last night..brought in huge amount of flowers for her..so sweet...she had on icky bell bottoms though.


----------



## bigpuma

aindik said:


> She wasn't just a guest. She was a regular for some short period of time when "the gang" was working at some summer resort owned by the father of Leah's character, IIRC. If you've had a Leah Remini wishlist for any length of time, I'm surprised that you hadn't seen a Saved by the Bell hit it before this.


Wow, you really want to admit to knowing this much about Saved by the Bell.  Ok so I knew that too.


----------



## smak

I knew it. I had a friend who was an actress who looked very much like Leah Remini did back then, and I thought it was her when I "accidentally" tuned into Saved By The Bell for the 150th week in a row.

-smak-


----------



## aindik

bigpuma said:


> Wow, you really want to admit to knowing this much about Saved by the Bell.  Ok so I knew that too.


I just looked it up. It was on in 1991 and 1992, when I was 14 and 15 (and Leah was 21-22 playing a high school kid). I think I'm allowed.


----------



## 5thcrewman

For 2008, I resolve not to bump the _Leah Rimini Fat! _ thread.

Dammit!


----------



## bigpuma

5thcrewman said:


> For 2008, I resolve not to bump the _Leah Rimini Fat! _ thread.
> 
> Dammit!


Well you almost made it 3 days.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> She wasn't just a guest. She was a regular for some short period of time when "the gang" was working at some summer resort owned by the father of Leah's character, IIRC. If you've had a Leah Remini wishlist for any length of time, I'm surprised that you hadn't seen a Saved by the Bell hit it before this.


No, I do not have a Leah Remini wishlist, nor have I ever seen a full episode of Saved By The Bell. As I said, I have no idea how this episode even got recorded, as it wasn't a suggestion or a wishlist item. I didn't watch this whole episode either. I watched about 3 minutes, saw her and thought, she looks familiar, so I skipped to the end to see the credits and saw that it was Leah.


----------



## cherry ghost

subscribing to this thread automatically sets up a Leah Remini wishlist


----------



## codeorama

I must be crazy, but I think she is WAY hotter with meat on her... She looks good skinny, but I day dream about her with the curves... yummy.


----------



## Steveknj

I have no idea who Leah Remini is!!


----------



## stiffi

Steveknj said:


> I have no idea who Leah Remini is!!


And yet you know how to spell her name! In spite of this thread!


----------



## DevdogAZ

codeorama said:


> I must be crazy, but I think she is WAY hotter with meat on her... She looks good skinny, but I day dream about her with the curves... yummy.


You need to specify which Leah you're talking about. The immediately post-baby Leah? The two-years post baby Leah? The current Leah? Each of them has different levels of curves.


----------



## Steveknj

stiffi said:


> And yet you know how to spell her name! In spite of this thread!


Cut and paste is a wonderful tool


----------



## busyba

Steveknj said:


> I have no idea who Leah Remini is!!


Me neither. Apparently, she's some fat chick.


----------



## DevdogAZ

busyba said:


> Me neither. Apparently, she's some fat chick.


Someone needs to start at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## pmyers

LOL...it never dies


----------



## daperlman

This was just awarded Leah Rimini thread of 2008. This is still keeping me up at night


----------



## bareyb

busyba said:


> Me neither. Apparently, she's some fat chick.


She was fat at the beginning of the thread. I hear she's looking pretty fine now.


----------



## marksman

At this point isn't Leah Remini getting old?


----------



## pmyers

marksman said:


> At this point isn't Leah Remini getting old?


hey...start your own thread


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> hey...start your own thread


pmyers, it's good to see you around. There was another thread that got bumped the other day where I saw a reply from you and I realized I hadn't seen you around for several months. I checked and saw that your most recent post was last fall. Good to have you back, even if it takes this thread to do it.


----------



## pmyers

DevdogAZ said:


> pmyers, it's good to see you around. There was another thread that got bumped the other day where I saw a reply from you and I realized I hadn't seen you around for several months. I checked and saw that your most recent post was last fall. Good to have you back, even if it takes this thread to do it.


lol...thanks  I changed jobs and they had this site blocked.......so that was pretty much the end of my posting LOL. I just recently changed jobs and can now resume my regular posting routine


----------



## NOCOVIC

She is a crazy Scientologist! She was at the wedding of Tom and his prisoner Katie Holmes. 

I think she is HOT but you can not look past the mind in my world, so she is out for me if she wants a date. HA!


----------



## pmyers

Just found this on MSN.com. Is she wearing a potato sack?

http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?source=MSN_SL_14March


----------



## 5thcrewman

pmyers said:


> Just found this on MSN.com. Is she wearing a potato sack?
> 
> http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?source=MSN_SL_14March


OMG Jenny McCarthy's Fat!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

I didn't watch the whole video - is it lesbian porn action?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

best thread on the Internet, ever!


----------



## Wilhite

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> best thread on the Internet, ever!


Obviously, you haven't seen the Jm. J Bullock thread.


----------



## latrobe7

yeah, I don't know if it's the best ever, but it is a good one...

So I stumbled upon a Leah Remini site a few minutes ago while looking for a recent pic. The name of the site is "Leah Remini Guard"; this is from their 'about' page:


> Once upon a time, there was an internet message board dedicated to the discussion of the hit television comedy, King Of Queens, starring Kevin James and the beautiful, witty, and talented Leah Remini. As can be expected, there were a lot of people on this message board who were dedicated fans and supporters of Leah herself - people who were won over by her charm, her beauty, and her passion for entertaining. As can be expected, there was also an occasional detractor who would present himself on the discussion board and make disparaging remarks about our beloved Leah. Needless to say, Leah's faithful would never waste a moment rising to her defense, and putting the offender in his place - or sentencing him to a worser fate, if he were so unlucky.
> 
> It came upon a moment in time on the discussion board that a certain detractor fired a volley aimed directly at Leah's loyal fans, by referring to them as the "Leah Remini Gest***." It eventually came about that the suggestion was made to insert the word "Guard" into its place, and thus - the "Leah Remini Guard" was adopted in many of our signatures, and still lives to this day.
> 
> And as time passed, the first child of the Leah Remini Guard was born - Leah Remini Guard.com, a forever protected safe haven for Leah's loyal fans and faithful, a place for archiving and discussion of all things Leah Remini. To join, visit the Forums link below. And welcome to the Leah Remini Guard!


My immediate, and admittedly, adolescent and devious thought was to create an account over at their forum and pose as a loyal 'guard' member and introduce them to this thread, figuring it might lead to an interesting discussion on both boards; however I thought the better of it and instead just decided to share what I found, as others here may find it of interest.


----------



## pmyers

> "Leah Remini Gest***."


I'm trying to figure out what the 3 *** are.


----------



## latrobe7

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the 3 *** are.


apo


----------



## getbak

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the 3 *** are.


"apo" is my only guess. I'd assume they didn't like the implication that they were Na**s.


----------



## marksman

Oh I think a mix up is in order with the Leah Remini guard.

How strong can they be at this point?

I like how they censor out apo too what is that about.

Here is a thread there entitled "I think Leah is a bit too skinny now"


----------



## busyba

getbak said:


> "apo" is my only guess. I'd assume they didn't like the implication that they were Na**s.


What a bunch of p*****s


----------



## newsposter

she's on this thursdays rachael show! enjoy
http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show/...08&utm_medium=news0419&utm_campaign=news_0419

She was tough on The King of Queens, but is Leah Remini a pushover mom in real life? She gives our cameras unprecedented access inside her home all day and night as she tries to wean her daughter off the bottle once and for all! The tantrums ... the tears ... it's an unflinching look at one mother's private struggle and expert tips you don't want to miss.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

The "Dirty Batter Girl" KoQ episode was on the other day.

Very nice.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Will she mention this thread on the show?


----------



## Havana Brown

newsposter said:


> she's on this thursdays rachael show! enjoy
> http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show/...08&utm_medium=news0419&utm_campaign=news_0419
> 
> She was tough on The King of Queens, but is Leah Remini a pushover mom in real life? She gives our cameras unprecedented access inside her home all day and night as she tries to wean her daughter off the bottle once and for all! The tantrums ... the tears ... it's an unflinching look at one mother's private struggle and expert tips you don't want to miss.


I remembered to record it this morning.

There's Leah, Jenny McCarthy, and a third mom on the webisodes. I can't remember the third one's name, but she was on a talk show the other day and she was a hoot!


----------



## newsposter

oh geez at least she admits she is a bad mom lol...funny.


----------



## packerfan

Holy crap! Her daughter is 3 1/2 and she still hasn't stopped drinking from a bottle. We got our daughter off the bottle at 15 months and I thought that was pushing it.


----------



## Havana Brown

She's a train wreck. SIX baba's a night? That child needs to sleep through the night. THEY have HER trained to get up that often, can't be good.

I can't believe she parents that way and has a show about being a mommy.

I couldn't tell who was bigger, Leah, or Rachael.


----------



## pmyers

could somebody link to the webisodes? I couldn't find anything but the preview clip of her coming on the show.


----------



## Havana Brown

pmyers said:


> could somebody link to the webisodes? I couldn't find anything but the preview clip of her coming on the show.


Dude, you gotta get hold of the clips from RR's talk show yesterday. Leah's daughter is a spoiled little [chubby] BRAT!


----------



## newsposter

looked like typical give the kid what they want to shut them up activity to me.


----------



## kar74

Here's the link to the webisodes of In The Motherhood:

http://inthemotherhood.msn.com/?source=MSN_SL_14March

The other person is Chelsea Handler - funny! Jenny McCarthy makes it all worthwhile, though. 

I completely missed the Rachael Ray show. I wonder how long it'll take for a clip to float around the internet...


----------



## Penny Lane

Havana Brown said:


> She's a train wreck. SIX baba's a night? That child needs to sleep through the night. THEY have HER trained to get up that often, can't be good.
> 
> I can't believe she parents that way and has a show about being a mommy.
> 
> I couldn't tell who was bigger, Leah, or Rachael.


That reminded me that I was watching RR the other day and thought , wow
she lost a lot of weight and then realized I was watching an old episode.


----------



## JYoung

Havana Brown said:


> She's a train wreck. SIX baba's a night? That child needs to sleep through the night. THEY have HER trained to get up that often, can't be good.


Sounds like she's in training for Sea Org.


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> Dude, you gotta get hold of the clips from RR's talk show yesterday. Leah's daughter is a spoiled little [chubby] BRAT!


I thought you said they were up somewhere and to check them out. I was hoping you were going to lead me to them!


----------



## Havana Brown

Kar linked the webisodes, but that's something else. I don't know how to get a hold of yesterday's RR show. Sorry.


----------



## Havana Brown

packerfan said:


> Holy crap! Her daughter is 3 1/2 and she still hasn't stopped drinking from a bottle. We got our daughter off the bottle at 15 months and I thought that was pushing it.


AND sleeps with them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kar74

I found a small clip of it on YouTube but it wasn't the entire thing...I don't think. Her hubby was in the audience and had mentioned waking up to find 8 bottles on the counter from the night before?!?  That is definitely not right. Now I really want to see the rest of that segment. That's just crazy.

ETA: This is pretty much the same clip that's on YouTube. I'd like to see some footage of them at home in the chaos. Yeah, I'm sick like that.


----------



## jlb

8 bottles at night.....hopefully she doesn't puke it all up to often......what a mess.

Calling Dr. Ferber......Dr. Ferber, where are you?


----------



## MickeS

"Is she a pushover mom?" Hell, I think they should put her picture next to that in the dictionary after watching that clip. Almost 4 years old drinking 6 bottles of milk per night AND changing diapers?  What does this girl's teeth look like? Damn, I hope they get back on the right track.


----------



## tewcewl

Guys, guys, it's ok... she's a Scientologist.

Xenu will take care of her baby girl.


----------



## pmyers

Wow...now I can add that she's also crazy to my mental list. Boy how things have changed since KoQ first came on the air.


----------



## newsposter

she's on tuesday on rachael


----------



## busyba

newsposter said:


> she's on tuesday on rachael


*on* rachael? I hope she doesn't crush her!


----------



## newsposter

busyba said:


> *on* rachael? I hope she doesn't crush her!


well 'in' rachael certainly isnt correct..so yes..on


----------



## busyba

newsposter said:


> well 'in' rachael certainly isnt correct..so yes..on


I wasn't attacking your grammar, I was having fun with the dual meaning potential.


----------



## Alfer

Man those two have some SERIOUS parenting issues...did ya see how chunky Sophia looks laying on that sofa and she's FOUR...

Plus watching that video clip of Leah with Rachael..she has some major attitude and why the audience clapped and cheered when she said "I cange pediatricians until I find one who say what I want to hear.." that's just sad and nuts.


----------



## newsposter

busyba said:


> I wasn't attacking your grammar, I was having fun with the dual meaning potential.


i got urs but u missed mine 

now i better duck out of here before this gets too R


----------



## TheMerk

CBS is developing a new daytime talk show for Leah.


----------



## pmyers

TheMerk said:


> CBS is developing a new daytime talk show for Leah.


I guess it'll have to be on 2 channels! Thank you! I'll be here all week! 

That article sure did sugarcoat over the craziness of Leah and her kid.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's Alive. It's ALIVE!!


----------



## pmyers

DevdogAZ said:


> It's Alive. It's ALIVE!!


You can only imagine the smile on my face when I checked my email this morning and saw that somebody had replied to this thread!


----------



## jlb

...and my obligatory Leah Remini is phat photo as a result....


----------



## DevdogAZ

If she still looked like that, this thread would never have taken on the life that it has.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

She needs more makeup


----------



## busyba

Bob_Newhart said:


> She needs more makeup


She also needs to lose some weight.

Cause, you know, she's fat.


----------



## marksman

jlb said:


> ...and my obligatory Leah Remini is phat photo as a result....


Was that like the day after she wrapped on Saved By The Bell in 1987?


----------



## Havana Brown

I'm still watiting for her to be on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## mcb08

Havana Brown said:


> I'm still watiting for her to be on Dancing with the Stars.


Thread bumpa


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> I'm still watiting for her to be on Dancing with the Stars.


That would be great casting!!!


----------



## marksman

I am waiting for her to show up on the Nathan's Annual Hot Dog and food eating contest on ESPN Ocho.


----------



## Dssturbo1

you would like to watch her eat weiners?


----------



## Steeler Mike

Dssturbo1 said:


> you would like to watch her eat weiners?


That would be a good "money shot"


----------



## Steeler Mike

Steeler Mike said:


> That would be a good "money shot"


NO RESPONSE??? COME ON, THIS WAS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Steeler Mike said:


> That would be a good "money shot"





Steeler Mike said:


> NO RESPONSE??? COME ON, THIS WAS FUNNY!!!!


This would mean she would receive money for eating the hot dogs? 

I'm not sure that I understand? 

I did chuckle at the thought of taking a gun and shooting at a pile of hundred dollar bills. "Money shot" That is pretty funny. :up:


----------



## ovr8ted

Steeler Mike said:


> NO RESPONSE??? COME ON, THIS WAS FUNNY!!!!


I thought it was pretty good :up: Of course, I don't see her as fat


----------



## Steeler Mike

Bob_Newhart said:


> This would mean she would receive money for eating the hot dogs?
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand?
> 
> I did chuckle at the thought of taking a gun and shooting at a pile of hundred dollar bills. "Money shot" That is pretty funny. :up:


Um, "money shot" has a totally different meaning in certain circles. I don't want to reveal too much, but it is a term used in the pornograhic movie industry to reference a specific type of scene.


----------



## Figaro

Steeler Mike said:


> Um, "money shot" has a totally different meaning in certain circles. I don't want to reveal too much, but it is a term used in the pornograhic movie industry to reference a specific type of scene.


Not sure we know where you are coming from.


----------



## busyba

Steeler Mike said:


> Um, "money shot" has a totally different meaning in certain circles. I don't want to reveal too much, but it is a term used in the pornograhic movie industry to reference a specific type of scene.


Does "zoom" mean anything in the types of circles you run in?


----------



## Steeler Mike

Figaro said:


> Not sure we know where you are coming from.


Okay, I've dug myself a hole here & I should explain. First off, these are not "my circles", they are just "certain circles." However, I did think that this was common knowledge.

This from Wikipedia:



> Origin
> The term originates from mainstream feature filmmakers, who used the term "money shot" as slang for the image that costs the most money to produce.
> 
> A money shot has also been used as another name for a ___ shot in pornographic films.


I blanked out the potentially offensive word. For those who are not faint of heart, here is the Wikipedia link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Money_shot


----------



## Steeler Mike

busyba said:


> Does "zoom" mean anything in the types of circles you run in?


Actually no, I don't know what that means other than "zooming" in with a camera lens.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, that's a zoom of the highest order.


----------



## Steeler Mike

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, that's a zoom of the highest order.


Please enlighten me.


----------



## JakeyB

"zoom" as in the joke just went right over your head


----------



## MickeS

JakeyB said:


> "zoom" as in the joke just went right over your head


Which makes no sense. "Wooosh" or something would make more sense. But "zoom"? It has always seemed like a very odd descriptive phrase to me.


----------



## busyba

MickeS said:


> Which makes no sense. "Wooosh" or something would make more sense. But "zoom"? It has always seemed like a very odd descriptive phrase to me.


Must be an insider thing.


----------



## pmyers

/chuckle


----------



## Steeler Mike

JakeyB said:


> "zoom" as in the joke just went right over your head


I thought it was weird that nobody knew what this meant. I thought maybe there was sarcasm (sp?), but there were no LOL's or smiley emoticons. And one of the messages had several [confused] emoticons, so I thought it was serious.

Thanks for hazing me guys!!!!!


----------



## Penny Lane

We always said "Zoom Jet America" as in a plane zooming over your head.


----------



## Steeler Mike

This thread needs more attention! Come on everyone, let's get this bad boy over 900 posts! And then on to 1,000.


----------



## jlb

ok.


----------



## busyba

This is why I'm not worried about the Large Hadron Collider destroying the world. Even if they somehow manage to accidentially create a black hole, it will just get plugged by Leah Rimini's huge ass.


----------



## Steeler Mike

jlb said:


> ok.


Whoa!!!! When was that picture taken? :up::up::up:

She is soooooooooooo phat!!!!!!


----------



## justen_m

Steeler Mike said:


> Whoa!!!! When was that picture taken? :up::up::up:
> She is soooooooooooo phat!!!!!!


More pictures of her phatness, please.


----------



## Dssturbo1

jlb said:


> ok.


nice skirt covering that phat ass!


----------



## fmowry

They must have replaced the airbrush with an airroller, airspraycan, and aireraser for that picture!


----------



## marksman




----------



## DevdogAZ

marksman said:


>


Shouldn't that picture have been followed by this one?:


----------



## ovr8ted

November 23, 2008
What, no interest in this thread anymore?


----------



## veruca salt

And my comment when I saw this pop back up was, "that thread is still alive?"


----------



## USAFSSO

November 23? Who won the election?


----------



## Bierboy

USAFSSO said:


> November 23? Who won the election?


Leah did!!!


----------



## betts4

veruca salt said:


> And my comment when I saw this pop back up was, "that thread is still alive?"


Ditto. I guess it is the thread that will not die. It is living off of Leah's fat?


----------



## jlb

Maybe we'll replace this thread with a "Allyson Hannigan is Phat" thread?


----------



## Steeler Mike

veruca salt said:


> And my comment when I saw this pop back up was, "that thread is still alive?"


#884 Only 16 more to go!


----------



## Lopey

Steeler Mike said:


> #884 Only 16 more to go!


Only 16 more to go until what?


----------



## busyba

Lopey said:


> Only 16 more to go until what?


In theory, once the thread reaches 1000 posts, it will be locked.

But I thought that practice got discontinued for non-wayt threads.


----------



## Steeler Mike

Lopey said:


> Only 16 more to go until what?


900


----------



## Steeler Mike

Steeler Mike said:


> This thread needs more attention! Come on everyone, let's get this bad boy over 900 posts! And then on to 1,000.


See what I mean?


----------



## JakeyB

Such a disappointing bump


----------



## tewcewl

JakeyB said:


> Such a disappointing bump


I agree. I was hoping for something more... meaty.


----------



## Steeler Mike

tewcewl said:


> I agree. I was hoping for something more... meaty.


But instead, all you got is FAT! :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ

JakeyB said:


> Such a disappointing bump


There's no such thing as a bump of this thread that is disappointing.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

DevdogAZ said:


> There's no such thing as a bump of this thread that is disappointing.


This here.


----------



## JimSpence

jlb said:


> Maybe we'll replace this thread with a "Allyson Hannigan is Phat" thread?


That thread would last for 9 months.!!


----------



## GoHalos

USAFSSO said:


> November 23? Who won the election?


Who cares about the election -- Who won all the NFL games before November 23? I'm heading for Vegas!


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7168843#post7168843


----------



## DevdogAZ

When threads collide:


----------



## Steeler Mike

It's Back!!!!


----------



## 5thcrewman

I'd toss her with noodles and eat it all up.


----------



## jdfs

Had to post #900. Any recent photos we can post to show her current fatness. It would be good to see a collage of her through the years. No matter how fat or skinny, I still think she does not have a pretty face, just a lot of makeup on it.


----------



## pmyers

According to her Blog she is back to 115 pounds (of course that was on May 5th 2008):

http://leahremini.com/blog/?cat=9

I love this quote


> We are just in a different time when waifs seem to rule the magazines. I am partly to blame for this because I buy these rag mags, so I guess I am condoning these girls with eating disorders being on the covers&#8230;.


Buy these rag mags......YOU WERE ON THE COVERS OF THESE RAGS MAGS!!! lol


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

On her website:
http://leahremini.com/
...you can click on "Photos" at the bottom, then "New Photos" (it doesn't indicate just *how* new they are), and you can see that she's "normal" weight - not skinny, a little meat on her bones - but definitely not fat.

Wish she's get fat again. I want to keep this thread going.


----------



## tewcewl

This thread will never die, will it?


----------



## Bierboy

tewcewl said:


> This thread will never die, will it?


Certainly not with useless posts like yours....(and mine).....


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Bierboy said:


> Certainly not with useless posts like yours....(and mine).....


+1


----------



## Bob_Newhart

pmyers said:


> According to her Blog she is back to 115 pounds (of course that was on May 5th 2008):
> 
> http://leahremini.com/blog/?cat=9
> 
> I love this quote
> 
> Buy these rag mags......YOU WERE ON THE COVERS OF THESE RAGS MAGS!!! lol


. She didn't even mention us here at TCF.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Leah, I want to sine your pitty on the runny kine.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Leah Remini has been tapped to star on ABC's comedy pilot "Don't Try This at Home."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ib022d07c4ee57d2975845746f64e3f1d

I wonder whether she'll get fat during the series.


----------



## Steeler Mike

> Remini will play a newspaper editor who, along with her husband (Matthew Lillard), is raising their three kids.


Sounds rivetting!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah Remini has been tapped to star on ABC's comedy pilot "Don't Try This at Home."
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ib022d07c4ee57d2975845746f64e3f1d
> 
> I wonder whether she'll get fat during the series.


I'd tap it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah Remini has been tapped to star on ABC's comedy pilot "Don't Try This at Home."
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ib022d07c4ee57d2975845746f64e3f1d
> 
> I wonder whether she'll get fat during the series.


I wonder what it is she's not supposed to try at home? Getting fat?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Is Leah Remini fat?

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Leah_Remini_fat


----------



## Alfer

Speaking of fat....I saw an ad for Oprah saying that Kirstie Alley fell of the Jenny Craig wagon big time and has gained back a bunch of weight.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alfer said:


> Speaking of fat....I saw an ad for Oprah saying that Kirstie Alley fell of the Jenny Craig wagon big time and has gained back a bunch of weight.


Oh, do we need a new thread?


----------



## Steeler Mike

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Is Leah Remini fat?
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Leah_Remini_fat


----------



## Steeler Mike

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, do we need a new thread?


No, that is old news, she's been fat forever (with a temporary reprise). No shock.

The topic of that thread would have pre-dated the Internet.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steeler Mike said:


> No, that is old news, she's been fat forever (with a temporary reprise). No shock.
> 
> The topic of that thread would have pre-dated the Internet.


I know. I should have included a .


----------



## newsposter

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, do we need a new thread?


no need, it's widely known


----------



## Havana Brown

Alfer said:


> Speaking of fat....I saw an ad for Oprah saying that Kirstie Alley fell of the Jenny Craig wagon big time and has gained back a bunch of weight.


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle fat?


----------



## cheesesteak

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah, I want to sine your pitty on the runny kine.


Pooty Tang, is that you?


----------



## newsposter

Havana Brown said:


> Isn't that the pot calling the kettle fat?


did you see oprah on the bunny ranch show this week? i turned on tv and it was there so i tivoed it...too funny!


----------



## Havana Brown

No, I haven't seen Oprah in a long time. I did hear about her not wanting to be photoshopped smaller anymore, but someone told me that lately she looks really big again.


----------



## atrac

I've been feeling down lately and realized that I haven't seen this thread in a few months.

I feel much better now.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Leah Remini may not be fat at the moment, but we can dream, can't we?


----------



## Havana Brown

I wonder if her daughter is still as bratty and spoiled as they showed her a while ago.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Ne'mo Leah pix pls


----------



## marksman

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah Remini may not be fat at the moment, but we can dream, can't we?


This thread should ultimately morph into Leah remini is old, and then being fat or not will not matter.. right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

marksman said:


> This thread should ultimately morph into Leah remini is old, and then being fat or not will not matter.. right?


That's apparently the attitude that Kirstie Alley has.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Just caught the King of Queens 1998 pilot, and toward the end of the episode, when they're in bed, Doug says he doesn't feel in the mood to make love with Carrie because *he* feels fat!


----------



## gossamer88

That was a lame attempt to bump up this thread.


----------



## Bierboy

gossamer88 said:


> That was a lame attempt to bump up this thread.


Yeah...but it worked! I checked it out!


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> That was a lame attempt to bump up this thread.


It's impossible for a bump of this thread to be lame!!


----------



## tewcewl

If only this was still the case.


----------



## busyba

The only lame bump is the one on Leah's gut!


----------



## pmyers




----------



## kix4funchick

This thread is so stupid. Just because a woman isn't a size 2, doesn't mean she's fat. Women who are that size and are tall, are very hungry and sick looking. Even women who look like that in magazines are all put together electronically. Even if they do use a real model, they photoshop it to make her look like this unrealistic image of how a woman should look. Leah was skinnier when the show first started, yeah. But the weight gain gave her boobs, and it makes her look sexier. If you look at a woman who's a size 2 in real life (like walking down the street or in a store, or whatever), then you'll see what I mean. They look starved, sick, and totally unhealthy.


----------



## bareyb

kix4funchick said:


> If you look at a woman who's a size 2 in real life (like walking down the street or in a store, or whatever), then you'll see what I mean. They look starved, sick, and totally unhealthy.


No. No they don't. There are tons of Women who are size two and they look perfectly normal. I have just as big a problem with people putting down women who are size 2 as I do people putting down women who are size 22. People should be at a weight that is healthy for THEM. Size is just a number.


----------



## marksman

kix4funchick said:


> This thread is so stupid. Just because a woman isn't a size 2, doesn't mean she's fat. Women who are that size and are tall, are very hungry and sick looking. Even women who look like that in magazines are all put together electronically. Even if they do use a real model, they photoshop it to make her look like this unrealistic image of how a woman should look. Leah was skinnier when the show first started, yeah. But the weight gain gave her boobs, and it makes her look sexier. If you look at a woman who's a size 2 in real life (like walking down the street or in a store, or whatever), then you'll see what I mean. They look starved, sick, and totally unhealthy.


Leah Remini is a size 2x2.

Women should look hungry. Why else would I ask them out to dinner?


----------



## atrac

Yes! Dear Thread, please NEVER die.


----------



## Graymalkin

This *appears* to be a recent (Aug. 29) photo of Leah:

http://www.theinsider.com/celebrities/Leah_Remini/photos/621308_Leah_Remini

Not fat, not skinny, just... normal. And not very attractive anymore, IMO.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jessica Biel may be the most malware-ridden woman on the Internet, but Leah's got a few booby-traps attached to her, too. I'm pretty sure those damned "you have been infected please go to internet-fake-security.com" pop-ups won't harm my Mac, but one never knows...


----------



## tewcewl

Graymalkin said:


> but Leah's got a few booby-traps attached to her, too...


Heh heh heh.

Sorry I had to be juvenile for a moment there.


----------



## lambertman

I'm gonna ask my grampa if he remembers posting in this thread.


----------



## pmyers

Is it possible for a thread to get syndicated?


----------



## getreal

Graymalkin said:


> This *appears* to be a recent (Aug. 29) photo of Leah:
> 
> http://www.theinsider.com/celebrities/Leah_Remini/photos/621308_Leah_Remini
> 
> Not fat, not skinny, just... normal. And not very attractive anymore, IMO.


 She looks great to me! :up:


----------



## cheesesteak

Somebody needs to shoot this thread and put it out of its misery.


----------



## BrettStah

cheesesteak said:


> Somebody needs to shoot this thread and put it out of its misery.


Click this link and you shouldn't see it show up any more:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignorethread&threadid=217784&forumid=31


----------



## 5thcrewman

That picture of Leah looks like a SD stretch


----------



## DevdogAZ

Graymalkin said:


> This *appears* to be a recent (Aug. 29) photo of Leah:
> 
> http://www.theinsider.com/celebrities/Leah_Remini/photos/621308_Leah_Remini
> 
> Not fat, not skinny, just... normal. And not very attractive anymore, IMO.


I don't think she looks bad in that pic. But the pic doesn't show enough of her to determine whether she's fat or skinny.


----------



## busyba

The number of replies to this thread has finally exceeded Leah's BMI.


----------



## Havana Brown

Graymalkin said:


> This *appears* to be a recent (Aug. 29) photo of Leah:
> 
> http://www.theinsider.com/celebrities/Leah_Remini/photos/621308_Leah_Remini
> 
> Not fat, not skinny, just... normal. And not very attractive anymore, IMO.


From what little we could see I did notice she didn't have a very small waist, and her arms weren't toned at all, on the flabby side.


----------



## VegasVic

I agree that some women look better with more weight but Leah was HOT the first two years of KOQ.


----------



## ovr8ted

Um, who said a size 22 could be healthy? Maybe if you are starting from a size 23 or up, but c'mon!


----------



## Inundated

I didn't realize that this A) this thread had been bumped and B) I made the very first reply way back in 2005!


----------



## verdugan

Inundated said:


> I didn't realize that this A) this thread had been bumped


Really? Kind of hard to miss this thread. Have you been away?


----------



## marksman

The funny thing is the OP only has 27 posts, and the only two that show up in their history are both in this thread, and both from January of 2005.

Imagine you started a thread like this then went away for 5 years and came back to see it this lasting.

Haha his last activity was 8-19-2005.


----------



## pmyers

I laugh each time this thread gets bumped


----------



## Inundated

verdugan said:


> Really? Kind of hard to miss this thread. Have you been away?


One of the reasons I missed it was because it hadn't been marked as subscribed...somewhere between 2005 and now, I turned on the "subscribe when you reply" option.

There are a lot of times that I just dip in here by only reading what pops up on my User CP.


----------



## jennybella

toddvj said:


> Yes, it is unrealistic that anyone would hit on her.


This may shock you but people of all sizes get hit on, get dates, and form relationships. Not everyone has your limited and unfortunate outlook.



toddvj said:


> And in real life you see atractive women with fat guys a lot more often than the other way around. I guess a lot of women have different qualities they look for in a mate than men do.


Which is because women, being the more evolved species, elect substance over superficiality.


----------



## 5thcrewman

jennybella said:


> This may shock you but people of all sizes get hit on, get dates, and form relationships. Not everyone has your limited and unfortunate outlook.
> 
> Which is because women, being the more evolved species, elect substance over superficiality.


Who pointed this thread out to you for your first post...Leah?


----------



## Inundated

It's ALIVE


----------



## jennybella

I was googling her and found this thread, she didn't send me a memo or anything. Looks like I just reawakened it, lest it should die for longer than 2 months. lol


----------



## Inundated

jennybella said:


> I was googling her and found this thread, she didn't send me a memo or anything. Looks like I just reawakened it, lest it should die for longer than 2 months. lol


This thread is now nearly five years old. It mercifully died, only to be bumped occasionally by messages like this one.

The message you replied to was written in January 2005. The TCF member who wrote it may not even be around anymore!

Oh, and whoever started this thread misspelled the actress' name.


----------



## jennybella

Inundated said:


> This thread is now nearly five years old. It mercifully died, only to be bumped occasionally by messages like this one.
> 
> The message you replied to was written in January 2005. The TCF member who wrote it may not even be around anymore!
> 
> Oh, and whoever started this thread misspelled the actress' name.


Yes I saw that, I read one of your older posts mentioning the year. God bless the internet. lol


----------



## Inundated

jennybella said:


> Yes I saw that, I read one of your older posts mentioning the year. God bless the internet. lol


If you wanna take it up with todd, he's in the "Curb Your Enthusiasm" threads elsewhere in Now Playing. At least he was last month.


----------



## jennybella

Inundated said:


> This thread is now nearly five years old. It mercifully died, only to be bumped occasionally by messages like this one.


And holy SH*T you have 16k posts!


----------



## Inundated

jennybella said:


> And holy SH*T you have 16k posts!


Over 6 years. That's nothing here. Go find a guy named jsmeeker...


----------



## jennybella

Inundated said:


> If you wanna take it up with todd, he's in the "Curb Your Enthusiasm" threads elsewhere in Now Playing. At least he was last month.


Neh just wanted to add my little comment on the tired subject. I'm done now.


----------



## jennybella

Inundated said:


> Over 6 years. That's nothing here. Go find a guy named jsmeeker...


Craaazaaay...I'm too busy watching TiVo to be on the TiVo forum. 

Back to watching King of Queens season 2. lol


----------



## busyba

You are hot.


Message me anytime.


----------



## tewcewl

Just 29 more messages until this thread is locked. Shall we go for it?


----------



## USAFSSO

tewcewl said:


> Just 29 more messages until this thread is locked. Shall we go for it?


I'm sure we will. But what does the person get for being #1000?


----------



## BrettStah

Threads aren't automatically locked at 1,000 posts any more.


----------



## jennybella

busyba said:


> You are hot.


Who me?


----------



## Supfreak26

jennybella said:


> Who me?


Yeah you.

Wanna cyber?


----------



## Bierboy

busyba said:


> You are hot.
> 
> Message me anytime.


I think he meant me...


----------



## marksman

BrettStah said:


> Threads aren't automatically locked at 1,000 posts any more.


good news because this thread should never be locked.


----------



## uncdrew

jennybella said:


> This may shock you but people of all sizes get hit on, get dates, and form relationships. Not everyone has your limited and unfortunate outlook.
> 
> Which is because women, being the more evolved species, elect substance over superficiality.


Jenny Bella looks pretty cute, and I'm superficial. Match?


----------



## mrowe8

jennybella said:


> Who me?


Haaave you met my friend Mrowe8?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

King of Queens is still my all time favorite sitcom and I watch 2 episodes a day plus have every episode on my ipod which I listen to on road trips.


----------



## pmyers

This thread is like a great old friend that you just happen to run into every few months and are excited every time you do! LOL

I just imagine Leah subscribing to this thread and pulling her hair out everytime it gets resurrected!


----------



## bengalfreak

jennybella said:


> This may shock you but people of all sizes get hit on, get dates, and form relationships. Not everyone has your limited and unfortunate outlook.
> 
> Which is because women, being the more evolved species, elect substance over superficiality.


Or, it could mean that women go for the money, no matter what the guy looks like.


----------



## jlb

This thread is like an old friend you haven't seen for a while, and when you do, you are glad.....


----------



## tewcewl

BrettStah said:


> Threads aren't automatically locked at 1,000 posts any more.


Oh? That's news to me. Oh, well.



jlb said:


> This thread is like an old friend you haven't seen for a while, and when you do, you are glad.....


You just basically smeeked or copied or something. Look two posts above yours at pmyers'.


----------



## BrettStah

tewcewl said:


> Oh? That's news to me. Oh, well.


It's true...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5&daysprune=2&order=desc&sort=replycount


----------



## eddyj

Well, except for the WAYT threads in HH. Those still get moved to the FH (but not necessarily closed) after 1000 posts.


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> Well, except for the WAYT threads in HH. Those still get moved to the FH (but not necessarily closed) after 1000 posts.


I knew there was an exception or two... just couldn't remember the details! I hide the WAYT threads when I see them, so they normally aren't on my radar. Now that threads can be hidden, they should just probably just stick with one WAYT thread.


----------



## busyba

Hello, fat-ass my old friend.
I've come to post of you again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> This thread is like a great old friend that you just happen to run into every few months and are excited every time you do! LOL





bengalfreak said:


> Or, it could mean that women go for the money, no matter what the guy looks like.


These


----------



## MickeS

Is this show still on TV?


----------



## BrettStah

MickeS said:


> Is this show still on TV?


Only in syndication.


----------



## betts4

Bob_Newhart said:


> King of Queens is still my all time favorite sitcom and I watch 2 episodes a day plus have every episode on my ipod which I listen to on road trips.


Is she fat in the ipod?

I am a fan and watch it a few times a week and think of this thread as I watch her get chubbier and the clothes going from sexy to running outfits.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Back in the day when Leah Rimini was fat, if she strolled out in the woods with nobody else present to see her, would she still be fat?


----------



## Bierboy

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Back in the day when Leah Rimini was fat, if she strolled out in the woods with nobody else present to see her, would she still be fat?


Yes, because she'd be knocking down trees as she walked out....


----------



## USAFSSO

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Back in the day when Leah Rimini was fat, if she strolled out in the woods with nobody else present to see her, would she still be fat?


If she fell we may not hear it, but we would feel it...


----------



## Bob_Newhart

If Leah Remini's fat were a tree, what kind of tree would it be?


----------



## pmyers

I've decided to watch the seasons in reverse...Dougie will get fatter and Karrie will get hotter!


----------



## Havana Brown

Merry Christmas Pmyers.


----------



## scandia101

Bob_Newhart said:


> If Leah Remini's fat were a tree, what kind of tree would it be?


Maybe this kind


----------



## mcb08

1000 posts ITT!


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> Merry Christmas Pmyers.


How did you know my SIZE?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

On the Chelsea Lately show tonight, one of the panelists talked about how Leah Remini says that Kirstie Alley is fat.


----------



## fmowry

Schmye Bubbula said:


> On the Chelsea Lately show tonight, one of the panelists talked about how Leah Remini says that Kirstie Alley is fat.


Last I saw, Kirstie Alley was like 300 lbs. Even Oprah (the fat one) calls Kirstie fat.

I think Leah supplemented with calcium when she was pregnant and thus became 'big boned'.

Frank


----------



## retrodog

Meanwhile, Kim Kardasian keeps losing and finding the same 15 lbs. over and over again.


----------



## cheesesteak

That's one weird looking tree.


----------



## mcb08

Happy 5th birthday, thread!!!


----------



## busyba

mcb08 said:


> Happy 5th birthday, thread!!!


I wonder if Leah is going to eat several cakes to celebrate.


----------



## marksman

Leah has been fat for 5 years?


----------



## Johnny Dancing

You people are so mean. I have nothing against fat people. Watching them cry fat person crocodile tears on the biggest loser is some of the best TV ever.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Johnny Dancing said:


> You people are so mean. I have nothing against fat people. Watching them cry *Leah Remini* crocodile tears on the biggest loser is some of the best TV ever.


*FYP*


----------



## Alfer

Well it looks like Miss Remini will be part of an ensemble cast of chatty actresses this fall on CBS...trying to mimic The View etc....oh you know it's gonna be good too!! 



> CBS has announced it has ordered a new daytime talk show co-hosted by Julie Chen, Sara Gilbert, Sharon Osbourne, Holly Robinson Peete, Leah Remini, and Marissa Jaret Winokur for the upcoming fall season. The format of the show will resemble "The View," with the co-hosts discussing various current events but from a motherhood point of view, CBS says. All of the hosts have children who range in age from infants to adults.


http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/22/new.cbs.talk.show.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## bareyb

Alfer said:


> Well it looks like Miss Remini will be part of an ensemble cast of chatty actresses this fall on CBS...trying to mimic The View etc....oh you know it's gonna be good too!!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/22/new.cbs.talk.show.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin


You can turn in your man card at the window on the left. 

ETA: Holly Robinson Peete? Yuck. I got enough of her on The Apprentice. :down:


----------



## Alfer

bareyb said:


> You can turn in your man card at the window on the left.
> 
> ETA: Holly Robinson Peete? Yuck. I got enough of her on The Apprentice. :down:


LOL! The "good" comment was meant to be sarcastic...


----------



## bareyb

Alfer said:


> LOL! The "good" comment was meant to be sarcastic...


I know. I'm just messin' with ya.


----------



## marksman

Oh my god all that cackling does my head in just reading that list.

Leah is going to look fat next to Julie Chen

And who is "Marissa Jaret Winokur"

I refuse to google it.


----------



## Alfer

marksman said:


> Oh my god all that cackling does my head in just reading that list.
> 
> Leah is going to look fat next to Julie Chen
> 
> And who is "Marissa Jaret Winokur"
> 
> I refuse to google it.


Chubby chick from Hairspray movie.


----------



## marksman

So you are saying Marissa Jaret Winokur is fat?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alfer said:


> Chubby chick from Hairspray movie.


According to IMDb, she's not in the Hairspray movie, but apparently played the main role in the Broadway play.


marksman said:


> So you are saying Marissa Jaret Winokur is fat?


Do I smell a new thread?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

marksman said:


> So you are saying Marissa Jaret Winokur is fat?


I smell a new thread!


----------



## pmyers

I wonder if Leah is still breast feading that kid?!? I remember thinking her kid was WAY too old for that.

Imagine that....the Chenbot gets a hosting gig on CBS....I guess it's good to be married to Les Moonves!


----------



## stiffi

Sara Gilbert, Marissa Janet Winokur and Leah Remini? Sounds like _Fat as a House on the Prairie!_

Edit: Oh crap, that's MELISSA Gilbert. Oh well. With Sara being on Roseanne there's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## appleye1

marksman said:


> Leah is going to look fat next to Julie Chen.


I don't know. I noticed on Big Brother tonight that Julie is getting a bit of a belly. Of course, she's nowhere near Leah Remini territory yet, but you never know!


----------



## KyleLC

appleye1 said:


> I don't know. I noticed on Big Brother tonight that Julie is getting a bit of a belly. Of course, she's nowhere near Leah Remini territory yet, but you never know!


I think she recently had a baby.


----------



## hefe

KyleLC said:


> I think she recently had a baby.


10 months ago.*

*Not commenting on whether that is recent, not recent, related to her weight or if she should or should not be at any certain weight, just adding the data...


----------



## dilbert27

pmyers said:


> I wonder if Leah is still breast feading that kid?!? I remember thinking her kid was WAY too old for that.
> 
> Imagine that....the Chenbot gets a hosting gig on CBS....I guess it's good to be married to Les Moonves!


Wonder how long before Letterman starts making jokes about this show?


----------



## Inundated

DavidTigerFan said:


> I smell a new thread!


Any new thread will have to misspell her name.

And with a name like "Marissa Jaret Winokur", there are plenty of options!


----------



## Steeler Mike

so this thread is still around, huh?


----------



## marksman

Mike this thread was 4 months old when you registered!


----------



## Magnolia88

marksman said:


> And who is "Marissa Jaret Winokur"
> 
> I refuse to google it.


She's best known for Hairspray and that dance show she was on (Dancing with the Stars? I think she also hosted the one for fat people, but I don't watch any of those shows), but _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ fans might also remember her as the chick who raced with Larry for the elevator at the doctor's office. She's always been chubby, but I think she lost some weight recently, maybe for the show.


----------



## Hoffer

I can't believe this thread is 5 and a half years old.

My first post to the thread as well!!


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Just a short post to ensure that this thread doesn't get trumped by *That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot*.

(Oh yeah, by the way, is Leah Remini in anything this season, and is she currently fat?)


----------



## Ment

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ... and is she currently fat?


 She's currently 40.  We'll see in October if she's still fat..


----------



## getreal

She looks good to me ... these were apparently taken just a few days ago:


----------



## pjenkins

getreal said:


> She looks good to me


same here. i wonder what she would say if she had to look at all the people in this thread... <shudder>


----------



## Alfer

pjenkins said:


> same here. i wonder what she would say if she had to look at all the people in this thread... <shudder>


I'm guessing she'd see a lot of male and female versions of this guy...


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Leah Remini is on tomorrow early morning's _Chelsea Lately, _Fri., 10/15/2010 at 3:00 am. (It's a repeat from Oct 12.)


----------



## Bob_Newhart

This is how I'll always try to remember her. I still watch reruns of King of Queens and whenever this episode comes on it's hard not to drool at how she looks in this peach colored shirt.


----------



## marksman

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah Remini is on tomorrow early morning's _Chelsea Lately, _Fri., 10/15/2010 at 3:00 am. (It's a repeat from Oct 12.)


Are they going to have a belly bucking contest?


----------



## MickeS

I just saw an ad for some new "The View"-like gabfest on CBS, in which she'll be one of the 6 panel members. She looked good in the ad. Not that it matters, participating in that is bound to make her unattractive no matter what she looks like.


----------



## Jesda

Has anyone forwarded this thread to Leah Remini?


----------



## Inundated

MickeS said:


> I just saw an ad for some new "The View"-like gabfest on CBS, in which she'll be one of the 6 panel members.


Representing Smeek in this thread...nice of you to perform a public service.


----------



## Havana Brown

Alfer said:


> Well it looks like Miss Remini will be part of an ensemble cast of chatty actresses this fall on CBS...trying to mimic The View etc....oh you know it's gonna be good too!!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/22/new.cbs.talk.show.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin





marksman said:


> Oh my god all that cackling does my head in just reading that list.


Oh my gawd, that's the first thing I thought of too. I hate all that cackling. It's bad enough with Hoda and Kathie Lee, The View chicks, and now this crap!



Magnolia88 said:


> She's best known for Hairspray and that dance show she was on (Dancing with the Stars? I think she also hosted the one for fat people, but I don't watch any of those shows), but _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ fans might also remember her as the chick who raced with Larry for the elevator at the doctor's office. She's always been chubby, but I think she lost some weight recently, maybe for the show.


Wasn't it Dance Your Ass Off??? They really need a new host for that. I hate seeing fat hosts on fat people weight loss shows. Like the Biggest Loser. They had a fat Caroline Rhea as the first host. Even when Alison what's her face was pregnant, she looked better and healthier than the first fat host.


----------



## jlb

Bob_Newhart said:


> This is how I'll always try to remember her. I still watch reruns of King of Queens and whenever this episode comes on it's hard not to drool at how she looks in this peach colored shirt.


I still prefer this series of photos:


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

While I watched Leah on the recent _Chelsea Lately _episode (that I mentioned *earlier*), I noticed that she seemed to wear clothes carefully calculated to cover her up, and I remember thinking to myself, "Hey, you look *fat *again!"

Has anyone seen her on her new talk show that started this week (_The Talk, _which is supposed to ape _The View), _and is she indeed once again fat?


----------



## Delta13

Hey, that quote under the Charles Barkley headline is in the wrong place.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

jlb said:


> I still prefer this series of photos:


meh. I never have cared for these "sexy" "glamour" shots.


----------



## DVC California

dilbert27 said:


> Wonder how long before Letterman starts making jokes about this show?


Too late...Jimmy Kimmel already beat him to it.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Leah Remini's on _Jimmy Kimmel Live _ tonight (Nov 16, 2010); let's see if she's fat.


----------



## atrac

This thread is legendary. It will never die.


----------



## busyba

atrac said:


> This thread is legendary. It will never die.


One of the very few examples of morbid obesity actually _prolonging_ a lifespan...


----------



## gossamer88

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Leah Remini's on _Jimmy Kimmel Live _ tonight (Nov 16, 2010); let's see if she's fat.


Have you seen her on The Talk? She's lookin' pretty good.


----------



## marksman

Lock this thread?


----------



## Bierboy

marksman said:


> Lock this thread?


NEVER!


----------



## stiffi

gossamer88 said:


> Have you seen her on The Talk? She's lookin' pretty good.


Yeah, Good and Terrible!


----------



## pmyers

Thanks for the head's up. Can't wait to watch her on Jimmy


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

gossamer88 said:


> Have you seen her on The Talk? She's lookin' pretty good.


Well, I watched her on _Jimmy Kimmel _last night, and she wore a dark suit presumably to put her best "face" forward, and I wouldn't call her as morbidly obese as she's been in the past, so I wouldn't exclaim _"Fat!," _but she's definitely overweight. Nevertheless, she seemed attractive enough to me, so she hasn't crossed the line.


----------



## mcb08

marksman said:


> Lock this thread?


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Havana Brown

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Well, I watched her on _Jimmy Kimmel _last night, and she wore a dark suit presumably to put her best "face" forward, and I wouldn't call her as morbidly obese as she's been in the past, so I wouldn't exclaim _"Fat!," _but she's definitely overweight. Nevertheless, she seemed attractive enough to me, so she hasn't crossed the line.


Chubby Chaser!


----------



## pmyers

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Well, I watched her on _Jimmy Kimmel _last night, and she wore a dark suit presumably to put her best "face" forward, and I wouldn't call her as morbidly obese as she's been in the past, so I wouldn't exclaim _"Fat!," _but she's definitely overweight. Nevertheless, she seemed attractive enough to me, so she hasn't crossed the line.


I actually thought she looked really good. I was surprised. Dress certainly helped. I also found her NY humor funny as always. She really is that character she played on tv.


----------



## atrac

busyba said:


> One of the very few examples of morbid obesity actually _prolonging_ a lifespan...


HILARIOUS.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought she looked just fine on Kimmel. I've never been a big fan of her at all, and she probably wasn't as thin as she was early in the KoQ years, but she looked great for a mother who just turned 40.


----------



## Frylock

I just love that this is still being debated 5 years later...


----------



## Havana Brown

The cackling hens from The Talk will be on Home for the Holidays tomorrow night primetime. Merry Christmas Pmyers!


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> The cackling hens from The Talk will be on Home for the Holidays tomorrow night primetime. Merry Christmas Pmyers!


LOL....this did bring a smile to my face! Christmas Joy!


----------



## Havana Brown

I actually recorded this show with the cackling hens because they had a segment on it about Zumba. Leah danced like a white girl! I would think with those hips she could shake her booty, but noooo, she was awful and looked awckward.


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> The person who really wants to do something finds a way; the other person finds an excuse.


Your Sig reminds me of a very similiar rap lyrix by bubba sparkxxs! "losers make excuses, winners make it happen!"


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Havana Brown said:


> ...Leah danced like a white girl! I would think with those hips she could shake her booty, but noooo, she was awful and looked awckward.


Worse than this?:


----------



## nickels

I'm no fan of hers, and she was fat back when I chimed in here many moons ago, but IMO she looks fine now. Not super-model slim, not out of shape and fat, she looks perfectly fine. Now she needs to work on that grating personality.


----------



## Bierboy

Still looks a little chunky to me....


----------



## scottjf8

Watching an old Friends rerun, and she's playing a pregnant woman.

Yup, fat.


----------



## jennybella

busyba said:


> One of the very few examples of morbid obesity actually _prolonging_ a lifespan...


I'm gonna send a chick from the A&E show Heavy to your house to sit on you so you can get a clearer picture of what morbid obesity looks (and feels) like.


----------



## busyba

jennybella said:


> I'm gonna send a chick from the A&E show Heavy to your house to sit on you so you can get a clearer picture of what morbid obesity looks (and feels) like.


Is she hawt?


----------



## Howie

I've seen her on The Talk where she's a co-host, and she doesn't look half bad. She's not a fatty at this point in time.


----------



## fmowry

busyba said:


> Is she hawt?


Only in the creases and folds.


----------



## pmyers

What a great V-day gift!


----------



## Havana Brown

pmyers said:


> What a great V-day gift!


It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## cptodd

Good lord! Is this back again? I came here to look for Southland and I come across this poisonous thread!


----------



## busyba

cptodd said:


> Good lord! Is this back again? I came here to look for Southland and I come across this poisonous thread!


Maybe this will help: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignorethread&threadid=217784&forumid=31


----------



## toddvj

Just saw her on a show called "The Talk." Still fat.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> Have you seen her on The Talk? She's lookin' pretty good.





toddvj said:


> Just saw her on a show called "The Talk." Still fat.


LOL!!! I love this thread!


----------



## RGM1138

I came across this show today while channel surfing, and noticed this comely brunette sitting on the couch. I was checking her out from the side and she seemed a bit thin to me.

Turns out it was Leah. Of course, I couldn't watch more than a couple of minutes of this dreck, but the woman is definitely not fat.


----------



## marksman

Kevin James is filming an MMA movie and has lost a bunch of weight.

Now if you put Leah next to Kevin James I bet she looks fat.


----------



## NatasNJ

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44290317/ns/today-entertainment/

She is out another job, maybe due to weight?


----------



## Royster

Everyone who has posted to this thread needs to read this article by Ashley Judd


----------



## JETarpon

Royster said:


> Everyone who has posted to this thread needs to read this article by Ashley Judd


Touchy. Wonder if she's going through The Change.


----------



## cheesesteak

Royster said:


> Everyone who has posted to this thread needs to read this article by Ashley Judd


No I don't.


----------



## busyba

> this article by Ashley Judd...


...is exactly what a fatty would write!!!


----------



## mwhip

Royster said:


> Everyone who has posted to this thread needs to read this article by Ashley Judd


We need a thread title change...to Ashley Judd fat!


----------



## fmowry

mwhip said:


> We need a thread title change...to Ashley Judd fat!


 ...and lazy. From her own admission:

"Four: When I have gained weight, going from my usual size two/four to a six/eight after a lazy six months of not exercising,"

So she admits she doubled in size!


----------



## aindik

fmowry said:


> ...and lazy. From her own admission:
> 
> "Four: When I have gained weight, going from my usual size two/four to a six/eight after a lazy six months of not exercising,"
> 
> So she admits she doubled in size!


A size 8 dress is not twice as big as a size 4 dress.


----------



## fmowry

aindik said:


> A size 8 dress is not twice as big as a size 4 dress.


Wait. We're starting to be serious after 37 pages of ridiculousness?


----------



## aindik

fmowry said:


> Wait. We're starting to be serious after 37 pages of ridiculousness?


I wasn't sure.


----------



## fmowry

I might have been a bit vague on purpose.


----------



## photoshopgrl

fmowry said:


> ...and lazy. From her own admission:
> 
> "Four: When I have gained weight, going from my usual size two/four to a six/eight after a lazy six months of not exercising,"
> 
> So she admits she doubled in size!


And a size 8 is not that big. I'd be shocked if that's all the bigger she was at her largest during KOQ though.


----------



## Bierboy

mwhip said:


> We need a thread title change...to Ashley Judd fat!


No we don't....we need A NEW THREAD!!!


----------



## busyba

photoshopgrl said:


> And a size 8 is not that big. I'd be shocked if that's all the bigger she was at her largest during KOQ though.


no... the size 8 referred to there was Ashley Judd, not Fatty McFatfat.


----------



## photoshopgrl

busyba said:


> no... the size 8 referred to there was Ashley Judd, not Fatty McFatfat.


Oooh okay, that makes more sense then.


----------



## pmyers

/grin


----------



## DevdogAZ

Inundated said:


> It's ALIVE


This!


----------



## Bierboy

pmyers said:


> /grin


I ALWAYS chuckle when I see this thread resurrected...appropriate, I might say, on the Tuesday following Easter...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay maybe I'm part of the problem but her article was so long and I just felt like I was reading the same thing over and over, just in different phrases to get the point across. Yeah we know men are pigs and women can't gain a pound without be scrutinized. This is our world. It's not going to change. Why bother *****ing about it, especially as a celebrity??


----------



## mcb08

She was mainly *****ing about the fact that most of the scrutiny comes from other women.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mcb08 said:


> She was mainly *****ing about the fact that most of the scrutiny comes from other women.


I can see that. Unless you post on this thread complaining about how fat Leah is


----------



## fmowry

Ashley should have thrown Leah under the bus and said, "See, I'm not that fat". 

Would have taken a big bus though.


----------



## busyba

fmowry said:


> Ashley should have thrown Leah under the bus and said, "See, I'm not that fat".
> 
> Would have taken a big bus though.


Jerome Bettis?


----------



## busyba

Bierboy said:


> I ALWAYS chuckle when I see this thread resurrected...appropriate, I might say, on the Tuesday following Easter...


She is risen.


----------



## mwhip

busyba said:


> She is risen.


I see what you did there... :up::up::up:


----------



## pmyers

IMO, Leah was a target because she was a sex symbol (cover of Maxim, etc) and then later complained about being judged and objectified after she had kids and got fat.


----------



## photoshopgrl

OMG Leah Remini still fat!



And she has a new show coming up

The Family Tools on ABC


----------



## Inundated

Make it stop! Make it stop! 

(cue pmyers)


----------



## Inundated

Uh, not quite YET:



KyleLC said:


> Wow... I thought this thread had become a "dead horse" at least two days ago.


...posted on January 20, 2005.


----------



## Bierboy

Just because I can...and I want to....


----------



## DevdogAZ

Love this thread!!!


----------



## pmyers

photoshopgrl said:


> OMG Leah Remini still fat!
> 
> 
> 
> And she has a new show coming up
> 
> The Family Tools on ABC


I see she's still trying to "hide" by wearing big clothes like robes and jogging suits, just like at the end of King of Queens.


----------



## cherry ghost

pmyers said:


> I see she's still trying to "hide" by wearing big clothes like robes and jogging suits, just like at the end of King of Queens.


"I don't want to look like a weirdo. I'll just go with a muumuu."

-- Homer Simpson
King-Size Homer


----------



## pmyers

Thread started on 01/13/2005 by a guy with 27 total posts to this day. What a sh*t storm he started. Hilarious!


----------



## Kablemodem

photoshopgrl said:


> OMG Leah Remini still fat!
> 
> 
> 
> And she has a new show coming up
> 
> The Family Tools on ABC


That actually looks kind of funny.


----------



## KyleLC

Inundated said:


> Uh, not quite YET:
> 
> ...posted on January 20, 2005.


----------



## Donbadabon

pmyers said:


> Thread started on 01/13/2005 by a guy with 27 total posts to this day. What a sh*t storm he started. Hilarious!


That is pretty funny. And his last activity was on 08-19-2005. His spawn lives on.

Leah may be a chunky monkey, but if I had the chance, yeah, I would.


----------



## getreal

Donbadabon said:


> Leah may be a chunky monkey, but if I had the chance, yeah, I would.


I'd share a "banana split" with her. I'll bring the banana ...


----------



## aadam101

Kablemodem said:


> That actually looks kind of funny.


I might actually watch it. I couldn't stand Leah on The Talk. She was the worst of the whole bunch but I think I can stomach her if she is playing someone else.


----------



## bareyb

Kablemodem said:


> That actually looks kind of funny.


I was gonna say the same thing. I'll probably give it a whirl.


----------



## fmowry

Kablemodem said:


> That actually looks kind of funny.


I'll watch it....On my 110 inch projection screen to get the whole Leah Rimini effect.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I like JK Simmons and Kyle Bornheimer so I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

fmowry said:


> I'll watch it....On my 110 inch projection screen to get the whole Leah Rimini effect.


It'll be like having the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man in your living room.


----------



## vorest

Leah Remini is beautiful, even when she put on some weight I thought she was gorgeous, the one who gave her babies is one lucky guy, I hope she is happy and I wish her the best, Leah is gorgeous!


----------



## scottjf8

Leah you made it!! Welcome.


----------



## bareyb




----------



## fmowry

:up:


scottjf8 said:


> Leah you made it!! Welcome.


----------



## Steveknj

Funny, until I saw this thread title I had no idea who she was, and actually still don't with the exception of seeing her on Family Tools, where, she looks ok. Fat is in the eye of the beholder of course, she's certainly not built like a supermodel, but fat? Really?


----------



## KyleLC

This thread began in 2005. She might've been fat then.


----------



## fmowry

KyleLC said:


> This thread began in 2005. She might've been fat then.


Or less fat. Or fat, then less fat, then fat again.


----------



## dtle

Still fat?
http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/leah-remini/images/34522041/title/on-set-extra-grove-la-2013-photo?ir=true

Edit to include link instead of hotlinking pic.


----------



## GoPackGo

dtle said:


> Still fat?


Is the manatee in that picture also named Leah Remini?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Funny, until I saw this thread title I had no idea who she was, and actually still don't with the exception of seeing her on Family Tools, where, she looks ok. Fat is in the eye of the beholder of course, she's certainly not built like a supermodel, but fat? Really?


When this thread started, she had recently had a baby and was having a hard time losing the pregnancy weight. Apparently the OP thought that was unforgivable. 

Nobody is saying she's fat now. Now the thread is just a great place to make jokes.


----------



## pmyers

This thread is like an old friend....you don't talk to them often but when you do, you smile!


----------



## Hoffer

So, is this vorest bump common for this thread? Some random person doing a Leah Google search finds this thread, creates a TCF ID and posts how awful the thread is?


----------



## phox_mulder

Hoffer said:


> So, is this vorest bump common for this thread? Some random person doing a Leah Google search finds this thread, creates a TCF ID and posts how awful the thread is?


Vorest Bump: "Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know which one will make Leah Rimini fat again".

phox


----------



## cheesesteak

The guy who started this thread only has two posts and probably hasn't posted since 2005.


----------



## Bierboy




----------



## marksman

Leah Remini is Old


----------



## photoshopgrl

cheesesteak said:


> The guy who started this thread only has two posts and probably hasn't posted since 2005.


hahaha!!

Mahlon Mahlon is offline 
Last Activity: 08-19-2005 03:12 PM


----------



## cannonz

She had a great butt when pregnant.


----------



## Ozzie72

phox_mulder said:


> Vorest Bump: "Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know which one will make Leah Rimini fat again".
> 
> phox


Brilliant.


----------



## tivooop

cannonz said:


> She had a great *big *butt when pregnant.


FYP


----------



## Inundated

pmyers said:


> This thread is like an old friend....you don't talk to them often but when you do, you smile!


We don't need to page you to the thread, I see. 

Our bump poster does remind me of a certain racer's appearance in a long ago TAR thread...


----------



## bareyb




----------



## pmyers

Inundated said:


> We don't need to page you to the thread, I see.
> 
> Our bump poster does remind me of a certain racer's appearance in a long ago TAR thread...


I'm subscribed to this thread! I just love when I see an update in my inbox! lol


----------



## jlb

I can't believe this thread is still active........

I went back to some of the old photos.....why would she autograph a photo in this way....kinda ruins it, no?


----------



## JLucPicard

She wants you to actually look at the autograph, I think.


----------



## unixadm

She is escaping Scientology....may even go public with the dirt from the cult

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/remini_quits_scientology_kPy6Yw4WymA6dSg9VQYVEN



> Former Sea Org member Mike Rinder blogged this week that at Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes' 2006 wedding, Remini innocently asked where Miscavige's wife, Shelly, was. Former Scientology Celebrity Centre head Tommy Davis scolded her, "You don't have the [bleeping] rank to ask about Shelly." Mrs. Miscavige reportedly hasn't been seen in public since 2007.
> 
> As a result, Remini "was put through interrogations and blacklisted within the church that she donated millions to and that her family has spent their lives in. She was put through 'thought modification' for five years," our source said.





> Someone close to Remini said she's weighing going public "when she sees what the church tries to do. She has heard they use people to scare you into silence."


Wow....5 years of "thought modification"? She may not be fat anymore and actually still pretty hot...but damn....not too smart or at least completely brainwashed to put up with that mental manipulation for 5 years!


----------



## bareyb

Scientology is SO over.... I can't believe it lasted as long as it did. I'm guessing the popularity of the Internet can be credited/blamed for it's demise.


----------



## Bierboy

Hello, old friend....


----------



## alansh

She's now filed a missing persons report for Shelly Miscavige with the LAPD.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/leah-remini-files-missing-person-602723

I expect the Scientology lawyers to say they're her official representatives, and that she doesn't want to see anybody including the police. They're going to argue that going into seclusion isn't illegal, and there's no probable cause to show anything else happened.

They've got the money to tie it up in court, unlike an ordinary abuser trying the "she's fine and doesn't want to talk to you" line.

Scientology does market itself using celebrities, and usually treats them pretty well.


----------



## busyba

The real question is whether or not they're going to go all "Fair Game" on Leah and try to destroy her.

On the one hand, their tactics are so widely known now that it's hard to imagine that they would let themselves be so visibly obvious.

On the other hand, they don't really know any other way to be.


Maybe they'll start a smear campaign to make people think she's fat.


----------



## bareyb

busyba said:


> The real question is whether or not they're going to go all "Fair Game" on Leah and try to destroy her.
> 
> On the one hand, their tactics are so widely known now that it's hard to imagine that they would let themselves be so visibly obvious.
> 
> On the other hand, they don't really know any other way to be.
> 
> Maybe they'll start a smear campaign to make people think she's fat.


I kind of doubt it. They'd be better off to shut up and hope it all goes away. Anything they do to retaliate will only make them more unpopular at this point. As you say, their Bullying tactics are well known... They probably rue the day that darn Internet, free speech thing, came along and exposed them. Pretty hard to sue everyone on the Internet.


----------



## Turtleboy

LAPD closes case, says she's not missing.

http://www.eonline.com/news/447348/...case-for-shelly-miscavige-now-closed-per-lapd


----------



## busyba

bareyb said:


> Pretty hard to sue everyone on the Internet.


It's not like they haven't tried before...


----------



## Alfer

Turtleboy said:


> LAPD closes case, says she's not missing.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/447348/...case-for-shelly-miscavige-now-closed-per-lapd


It was a silly case for sure, but ya gotta wonder where the heck his wife is. Not been seen ANYWHERE for 6 *years!?*


----------



## bareyb

Huh. I wonder why she never goes out in public any more? And before anyone says it, no, it's (probably) not because she's fat!


----------



## Hoffer

Well, Howard Hughes wasn't seen in public for a very long time. Maybe this lady is busy peeing in jars?


----------



## astrohip

*Leah Remini Joins Cast of 'Dancing With the Stars'*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/leah-remini-joins-cast-dancing-616739


----------



## Bob_Newhart

I still watch "King of Queens" reruns daily and always drool at hot Carrie - circa 2000-2002.


----------



## Inundated

Admit it...everyone bumps this thread just to see if pmyers is still around...


----------



## pmyers

Inundated said:


> Admit it...everyone bumps this thread just to see if pmyers is still around...


LOL.....I just might have to watch DWTS this season!


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> LOL.....I just might have to watch DWTS this season!


Getting paid to get in shape? Not such a bad deal...


----------



## Bierboy

bareyb said:


> Getting paid to get in shape? Not such a bad deal...


Like THAT'S never happened before....


----------



## bareyb

Bierboy said:


> Like THAT'S never happened before....


You are very astute.


----------



## Satchel

Photo from last night...thought I'd get this thread back on track.


----------



## Bierboy

Satchel said:


> Photo from last night...thought I'd get this thread back on track.


Where?


----------



## VegasVic

I was totally in love/lust with her the first couple of seasons of KOQ.


----------



## pmyers

I think she's checking this thread in that pic!


----------



## bareyb

Bierboy said:


> Where?


Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## nickels

Well, all I can tell in that outfit is that her arms aren't thin and her boobs are huge.


----------



## fmowry

bareyb said:


> Dancing with the Stars.


I was thinking Golden Corral.


----------



## Inundated

pmyers said:


> I think she's checking this thread in that pic!


Ah, probably not. Nice dream, tho.


----------



## USAFSSO

Look like she's back.

New Leah Remini Reality Show

Do we really need to see her real life?


----------



## cannonz

Saw in that link her daughters name is Sofia, isn't that the name her character on KOQ had till Arthur lost it playing poker?


----------



## Donbadabon

Close. Sophia was her mom's name. Her name was Simone.


----------



## Inundated

Paging pmyers...


----------



## busyba

USAFSSO said:


> Look like she's back.
> 
> New Leah Remini Reality Show
> 
> Do we really need to see her real life?


Yes. So we can finally figure out how she came to be so fat.


----------



## pmyers

Inundated said:


> Paging pmyers...


LOL...I'm subscribed to the thread so I always get notified.

Brings a smile to my face every time! LOL


----------



## RGM1138

Wow, what a shelf life this thread has _had._

(Proper English, you know).


----------



## Bierboy

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, what a shelf life this thread has.


9+ friggin' years...amazing!!


----------



## Inundated

pmyers said:


> LOL...I'm subscribed to the thread so I always get notified.
> 
> Brings a smile to my face every time! LOL


Every time I see this thread bumped, I'm surprised that you're not the culprit.


----------



## USAFSSO

Is it sad that every time I see an articular about her this is he first thread I think of.


----------



## Wilhite

http://fox6now.com/2014/09/28/suv-c...wo-kids-rear-ended-by-suspected-drunk-driver/

Our favorite topic was involved in a fender bender on Saturday. Everyone is ok.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Wilhite said:


> http://fox6now.com/2014/09/28/suv-c...wo-kids-rear-ended-by-suspected-drunk-driver/
> 
> Our favorite topic was involved in a fender bender on Saturday. Everyone is ok.


Leah and J-Lo getting rear-ended. The jokes write themselves.


----------



## pmyers

tivoboyjr said:


> Leah and J-Lo getting rear-ended. The jokes write themselves.


LOL


----------



## gweempose

I didn't even realize they were friends.


----------



## busyba

gweempose said:


> I didn't even realize they were friends.


They probably met at a Weight Watchers meeting.


----------



## Wilhite

Can't resist bumping the thread to wish Leah a happy 46th birthday!


----------



## Inundated

Wilhite said:


> Can't resist bumping the thread to wish Leah a happy 46th birthday!


Paging pmyers...


----------



## hefe

Wilhite said:


> Can't resist bumping the thread to wish Leah a happy 46th birthday!


Leah Remini Old!


----------



## Hoffer

I would have thought she was older. Not based on her looks or anything. To me it feels like she has been around forever. I would have guessed mid-50s. She's only a couple years older than me. She certainly isn't as fat as me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

This thread still cracks me up, and the best part is the :down: icon next to the thread title.


----------



## nickels

Well, this really has resolved itself. She was fat for a while after KOQ. Seems like she is no longer fat and really looking good as ever.


----------



## ayedee

Oh my!


----------



## jlb

I second the notion of the joy that comes with seeing this thread stay alive!!!!


----------



## KyleLC

Her lips seem fat.


----------



## Donbadabon

I like the way she works it, no diggity.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I would definitely hit it, pointy elbows and all.


----------



## pmyers

Damn! the ONE day I was busy all day is the day this thread comes back to life!!!

Thanks for making my day!


----------



## tivooop

ayedee said:


> Oh my!












Which one is she?


----------



## Inundated

pmyers said:


> Damn! the ONE day I was busy all day is the day this thread comes back to life!!!
> 
> Thanks for making my day!


We were going to send the Highway Patrol out to look for you, to make sure you are OK...


----------



## astrohip

tivooop said:


> Which one is she?


The one with the fat lips.


----------



## Kablemodem

Way too tan.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Today's Dr. Oz Show (Dec 1, 2016)
Episode: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath: What She Has to Say Now
NEW
S08, E57
Actress Leah Remini tells what she uncovered when she investigated what really goes on in The Church of Scientology.
(Check your local listings for which channel this syndicated series appears on.)

I gather that Leah Remini is not as fat as she was when this milestone thread began:
"Leah Remini" - Google Search


----------



## pmyers




----------



## TiVo'Brien




----------



## Frylock

I love that this thread is still going years later, and is up to 61 pages now!


----------



## Wilhite

Crud. She had an AMA on Reddit a couple of days ago. I wish I would have known. I would have asked her if she was aware of this thread.


----------



## bareyb

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Today's Dr. Oz Show (Dec 1, 2016)
> Episode: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath: What She Has to Say Now
> NEW
> S08, E57
> Actress Leah Remini tells what she uncovered when she investigated what really goes on in The Church of Scientology.
> (Check your local listings for which channel this syndicated series appears on.)
> 
> I gather that Leah Remini is not as fat as she was when this milestone thread began:
> "Leah Remini" - Google Search


My wife and I have been watching her new series about her experiences with Scientology. I had always thought they recruited her AFTER she was a already a Celebrity, but apparently she and her family joined when she was child. It's been very interesting. Oh, and yes, she looks great.


----------



## Inundated

Wilhite said:


> Crud. She had an AMA on Reddit a couple of days ago. I wish I would have known. I would have asked her if she was aware of this thread.


She probably would have said no, since her name is misspelled here...


----------



## bareyb

Happy Hour is also not indexed for Search Engines. So unless she was a member here (how cool would that be?) she would never see it.


----------



## bareyb

Inundated said:


> She probably would have said no, since her name is misspelled here...


I bet most people mispronounce it too.


----------



## mrdbdigital

Inundated said:


> She probably would have said no, since her name is misspelled here...


How is her name misspelled here? It is spelled "Leah Remini" on her website, as well as on IMDB. Or am I being "obtuse"?


----------



## zordude

mrdbdigital said:


> How is her name misspelled here? It is spelled "Leah Remini" on her website, as well as on IMDB. Or am I being "obtuse"?


"*Leah Rimini Fat!"*


----------



## mrdbdigital

zordude said:


> "*Leah Rimini Fat!"*


Sorry. I looked at that earlier when I wrote my question and just didn't see it.


----------



## Inundated

mrdbdigital said:


> Sorry. I looked at that earlier when I wrote my question and just didn't see it.


I'm on Tapatalk, and the thread name is always at the top when I post. The misspelled name was also joked about in the thread itself early on...


----------



## mrdbdigital

I just wish I could learn not to make such *stupid* mistakes in public!


----------



## Inundated

mrdbdigital said:


> I just wish I could learn not to make such *stupid* mistakes in public!


My fault, for saying "here"...meaning the title, not in the thread itself.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

bareyb said:


> Happy Hour is also not indexed for Search Engines. So unless she was a member here (how cool would that be?) she would never see it.


Well, this isn't Happy Hour, but TV Talk, so that really wouldn't be applicable.


----------



## Inundated

Agatha Mystery said:


> Well, this isn't Happy Hour, but TV Talk, so that really wouldn't be applicable.


We believed we had an "Amazing Race" contestant (or his wife, or both) in that season's threads, defending him.

No proof, but it was widely believed.


----------



## RGM1138

Was she pregnant during the 2004 season? I just saw the first ep from S7 and was surprised at how much bigger she looked. 

Not judging, just an observation.


----------



## Inundated

RGM1138 said:


> Was she pregnant during the 2004 season? I just saw the first ep from S7 and was surprised at how much bigger she looked.
> 
> Not judging, just an observation.


Paging a Mr. pmyers...please pick up the orange courtesy phone...


----------



## pmyers

*chuckle* I got the alert Sunday afternoon and it made my night!


----------



## pmyers

RGM1138 said:


> Was she pregnant during the 2004 season? I just saw the first ep from S7 and was surprised at how much bigger she looked.
> 
> Not judging, just an observation.


To answer your question, 2004 was when she gained 80 pounds during the birth of her daughter.


----------



## Lori

pmyers said:


> To answer your question, 2004 was when she gained 80 pounds during the birth of her daughter.


Jesus! How long was she in labor?!?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Lori said:


> Jesus! How long was she in labor?!?


lol


----------



## RGM1138

pmyers said:


> To answer your question, 2004 was when she gained 80 pounds during the birth of her daughter.


I see. There was an ep from that season that felt very awkward. She was all over Kevin for being so fat. 
I realize that her weight gain was due to pregnancy, but it looked a severe case of "pot, meet kettle."


----------



## fmowry

RGM1138 said:


> I see. There was an ep from that season that felt very awkward. She was all over Kevin for being so fat.
> I realize that her weight gain was due to pregnancy, but it looked a severe case of "pot, meet kettle."


She was eating for two. She and Kevin.


----------



## Crack head mayor

Much written about weight gain due to her pregnancy but I just watched an episode that aired mid-Oct 2003, which would have been shot at least a month earlier. At that time she might have been a week pregnant but looked much bigger than she looked in her hot years 98-02. Fact is a good part of the 85 lb weight gain occurred prior to her pregnancy. I'm a big fan of the show, at least prior to 2004.


----------



## Hcour

Guy calling himself "Crack head mayor" joins the board just to resurrect a three year old thread about how fat Leah Remini was 15 years ago.

I love the internet.


----------



## Inundated

Where's @pmyers when you need him?


----------



## lhvetinari

I'm imagining a different rendition of Les Mis

"Monsieur le maire, you'll wear a different chain...."

/furious smoking noises, keyboard clicks in the distance/


----------



## hairyblue

Maybe "Crack head mayor" is a scientology internet attack guy. Leah Rimini said those scientologist are like that. Maybe she was right.


----------



## jlb

Leah Remini Inks First-Look Deal With Critical Content, Sets 'Seeking Justice' - Deadline


----------

